# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  ABIRATERONE - Erfahrungsaustausch

## paul007

Hallo,

würde gerne den Pfad für einen Erfahrungsaustausch zu ABIRATERONE eröffnen.
Es wäre interessant von den Betroffenen - die in der Härtefallregelung sind - zu hören, welchen Erfolg Abiraterone ( ...allein oder in Kombination mit ?? ) bislang hatte.

Ulla

----------


## Werner

*Liebe Ulla und lieber Paul,*

*gerne.* 

*Ich biete an, in meine aktualisierte PK-Geschichte*
*zu schauen. Dort findet Ihr  alle meine Härtefall-Erfahrungen.*

*Gruß Werner*

----------


## Werner

*Liebe Ulla, lieber Paul,
ich nehme an, Du hast für den Paul geschrieben, in dessen Profil
ich aber keine Abiraterone, sprich Zytiga-Anwendung erkenne. 
Bitte tragt das noch ein, also Beginn, Verlauf, NW etc.

Nein, ich nehme neben den Härtefall-Vorgaben keine weiteren
Mittel, also nur Abi und 2x 5mg Prednison. 
Weil einmal die Leberwerte schlecht waren habe ich noch Mariendistel-
kapseln (von Schlecker) hinzugefügt. Hier ist aber m.E. schon "Glaube"
im Spiel.

Gruß Euer Werner*

----------


## Werner

Ulla		
					Hallo Werner,
vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort.
Ich habe für einen anderen geschrieben, der ziemlich am Boden zerstört ist weil das mit Abi nicht gut läuft. Jetzt lese ich von Dir ähnliches mit den Erhöhungen. Abi hatte soviel Hoffnung erweckt für die, bei denen die Chemo nichts mehr ausrichtet.
Nimmst Du nebenher noch irgend etwas anderes das vielleicht die Wirkung nicht voll durchkommen lässt ?
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir ALLES ALLES Gute !!
LG - Ulla

----------


## weinreich

hallo

ich habe schon berichtet.  siehe unter weinreich.

nehme am härtefall-programm teil. martini-klinik, hamburg.

bin sehr zufrieden.

gehe ich kurz auf das anschlagen der arznei ein. in unser gruppe...shg promann-hamburg nehmen an der abi forschung vier personen teil...alle zufrieden...

zum anschlagen.. es kursiert ein wert, dass nur ca. 70 prozent der arznei anschägt. warum es so ist, ist unbekannt.

gruss  manni

----------


## BurgerH

> Ulla                            Hallo Werner,
> vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort.
> Ich habe für einen anderen geschrieben, der ziemlich am Boden zerstört ist weil das mit Abi nicht gut läuft. Jetzt lese ich von Dir ähnliches mit den Erhöhungen. Abi hatte soviel Hoffnung erweckt für die, bei denen die Chemo nichts mehr ausrichtet.
> Nimmst Du nebenher noch irgend etwas anderes das vielleicht die Wirkung nicht voll durchkommen lässt ?
> Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir ALLES ALLES Gute !!
> LG - Ulla


Hallo Ulla,

in einem Vortrag berichtete Prof. Heidenreich, dass mit Abiraterone oft eine PSA-Erhöhung erfolgt. Zumindest temporär.

Das sei aber kein schlechtes Zeichen, sonderen der Beleg dafür, dass Tumorzellen vernichtet werden , die bei Ihrer Zerstörung erhöht PSA ausscheiden.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Ulla,
ich bin kein Anwender von Abiraterone/Zytiga - das vorweg! Berichten möchte ich Dir, was ich aus der US Community bisher als Erfahrung erkennen konnte.

*1.* Ansprechrate ist nicht besonders hoch. Etwa 1/3 sprechen sehr gut an, etwa 1/3 haben eine relative kurzfristige Verlangsamung ihrer PSADTs und bei dem letzen Drittel geht der PSA Wert unvermindert hoch.

*2.* Es kommt in etwa der Hälfte der Fälle, die auf Zytiga ansprechen zu einem PSA Flare. Das kann bis zu 12 Wochen dauern bis der PSA Wert dann anfängt zu fallen.

*3.* Verschiedentlich wird, wenn Zytiga nicht zum Erfolg führt, zusätzlich LHRH-Analoga verabreicht, da Abiraterone den LH Wert ansteigen lässt.

Sicher nicht repräsentativ, da sich vermehrt Therapieversager in den Foren wiederfinden!

----------


## poseidon

Hallo,
ich nehme Abiraterone seit Februar 2011, bei der 1.Kontrolle starker PSA-Abfall, aber seitdem kontiunierlicher Anstieg von zu Beginn 10 bis jetzt 64PSA, starker Anstieg der AK von unter 100 auf jetzt 550.
Die Verdopplungszeit des PSA hat sich aber reduziert von vor der Therapie "14 Tage" auf jetzt "2 Monate".
Dies werte ich als Teilerfolg, zumal ich keinerlei Nebenwirkungen verspüre.

----------


## paul007

Hallo,

ich freue mich, dass sich zwischenzeitlich Betroffene aus der Härtefall-Regelung eingebracht haben. 
Ich wünschte - es wären noch einige MEHR !!!

Für alle, die sich nicht öffentlich dazu äußern wollen / können, bitte eine PN mit Infos an mich.

Andi, was ich nicht verstehe, warum wird - wenn Abi nicht funktioniert ! - LHRH-Analoga zusätzlich gegeben ?
Genau das - LHRH ! - hat ja nicht mehr gewirkt und auch Taxotere nicht. 
Diese Betroffenen sind es ja, die in die Härtefall-Regelung gekommen sind.

Ist das LHRH-Analoga in Verbindung mit Abi anders zu sehen in der Wirkungsweise oder ist das alles - wiedereinmal - nur ein Versuch und experimentell wenn Abi nicht die Wirkung zeigt?
Hat man das in dieser Kombi - Abi + LHRH-Analoga - in einer Studien auch beurteilt ? Ich habe dazu bislang nichts gelesen. 

Gestern hörte ich von einem Arzt "Medizin ist immer Versuch + Irrtum !". 
....... oh Gott - wie frustrierend !

Kläre mich bzw. die Runde im Forum hier dazu bitte einmal näher auf bzw. erkläre aus Deiner Sicht, wie Du diese Kombi mit Abi + LHRH verstehst.

Nächtliche Grüsse - Ulla

----------


## Werner

*Liebe Ulla,*
*ein Nachtrag:*
*jetzt, wo ich die wertvollen Informationen von  Lowroad lese fällt mir*
*auf, daß ich in meinem Mail das drei-Monatsdepot-PROFACT unerwähnt*
*ließ!* 
*Laut meinem Härtefall-Uro gehört ein LHRH-Analogon*
* -- obwohl ja eigentlich seine Wirkung ausgeschöpft war --* 
*zum Härtefall-Programm.*
*In meiner PK-Geschichte ist Profact aufgeführt. Ebenso* 
*Zometa, welches nicht zu diesem Schema gehört, aber* 
*vorsichtshalber verabreicht wurde.*

*Gruß Werner*

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Ulla,
bin bei Abi auch nur Beobachter, weiss nicht warum man das so macht, sorry. Bekannt ist aber, dass:
"...Abiraterone acetate significantly increased LH levels (+378%)..."
Vielleicht hat man einfach Angst, dies würde doch noch irgendwie die Testosteronproduktion bzw. dessen Vorprodukte unnötig ankurbeln. Weiterhin wird beschrieben, dass dies ein teilweise vorübergehender Effekt wäre, vielleicht der Grund für den oft beobachteten ABI Flare? Es fehlen einfach noch die großflächigen Anwendererfahrungen. Ich kann Dir bestätigen, dass dies (z.B. Lupron+Abi) in den Beiträgen des Malecare Newsletters so beschrieben wird. Wenn es Dich interessiert, suche ich Dir ein paar Beispiele raus, die könntest Du dann direkt kontaktieren (Englisch!). Da ich aber nicht alle Mails aufhebe, gehe mal davon aus, das es nur exemplarisch sein dürfte.

Klinische Studien:
"Neoadjuvant Abiraterone Acetate Plus Leuprolide Acetate in Men With Localized High Risk Prostate Cancer"
"Abiraterone Acetate, Prednisone, and Leuprolide Acetate or Goserelin Before and During Radiation Therapy in Treating Patients With Localized or Locally Advanced Prostate Cancer"

"*Medizin ist immer Versuch + Irrtum !*", ja liebe Ulla, so isses.

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Ulla,
Was LHRH-Analoga betrifft, kann ich dir nur von der Phase III Studie für Chemo naive Männer berichten, die ja noch läuft, dass LHRH-Analoga weiter gegeben werden. Der Grund wird sein, dass man nur so einen Vergleich mit den Männern im Placebo Arm hat, die ja das LHRH Analoga weiter bekommen. Allerdings ist die Studie jetzt entblindet, so dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr macht, es sei denn man hat einfach Angst es es abzusetzen, wie Low Road bemerkt hat.

JürgenS

----------


## paul007

Ein HALLO an die Runde,

dass LHRH gegeben wird - ist wohl nun mal so.
Verstehen kann ich es nur gänzlich NICHT.
Wozu LHRH-Analoga, das davor KEINE Wirkung mehr hatte ?
Ist das vorherige Versagen von LHRH im Ansatz bei der Studie denn überhaupt bekannt gewesen ?
Man muss ja schon um die Ecke denken und ganz blöd fragen - wenn man sachliche fundamentierte Zusammenhänge nicht mehr begreifen kann.

... noch weiter:
Wer nimmt zu ABI nebenher ( geheim / inoffiziell !! ) noch ANDERES - ausser LHRH-Analoga und Prednisolon?
Ich denke dabei an Thalidomid, Celebrex, Ketoconazol (Ausschlusskriterium für ABI !!), Leukine, Gcmaf und alle anderen Wunderwaffen im Köcher ? 
Das wäre ganz spannend zu erfahren. Vielleicht liegt darin auch der Erfolg oder Misserfolg in der Kombi mit ABI ???
Wenn nicht hier auf der öffentlichen Plattform MANN sich outen will, dann eben per PN !

Ich harre der Dinge und hoffe zu hören !
Gruss - Ulla

----------


## Werner

*Nee liebe Ulla,* 
*damit kann ich nicht dienen. Ich denke auch, daß*
*so eine, in mehreren Studien erprobte Abi-Prozedur begründet und*
*komplett ist.* 
*Zusätzliche Mittelchen sind m.E. eher kontraproduktiv.* 
*Bei* *Abi-Versagen würde ich eher auf das neue BASF-Präparat* 
*oder Cabazi..* *hoffen.* 
*Die große Auswahl haben wir ja nicht. Nach einem erfolglosem* 
*Abi-Ende habe ich allerdings auch an Thalidomid gedacht, und*
*an Samarium und und.. Strohhalme?*
*Gruß Werner*

----------


## Werner

sorri, ich meinte BAYER mit dem Mittel Alpharadin
Gruß Werner

----------


## JürgenS

In folgendem Papier heisst es unter anderem:
http://www.ecancermedicalscience.com...sp?itemId=1300

"....TMPRSS2 Tanslokation kann auf eine anhaltende Abhängigkeit androgengetriebenen Wachstums hinweisen, welche der androgenabsenkende Wirkung von Abiraterone Acetat Sensitivität verleiht..."

Mit anderen Worten: Abiraterone scheint bei Patienten mit einer TMPRSS2- ERG Fusion besonders gut anzusprechen.

Laut Prof. Bonkhoff verhalten sich Prostatakarzinome, die die TMPRSS2-ERG Fusion aufweisen, klinisch aggressiver als die ohne nachweisbare TMPRRSS2-ERG Fusion.

Dieser Marker könnte  Aufschluss über die Wirkung von Abiraterone geben.

JürgenS

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Ulla und LowRoad,

zu LowRoads Information,

 ... weiss nicht warum man das so macht, sorry. Bekannt ist aber, dass Abiraterone Acetate die LH Spiegel signifikant erhöhte (+378%). Vielleicht hat man einfach Angst, dies würde doch noch irgendwie die Testosteronproduktion bzw. dessen Vorprodukte unnötig ankurbeln. Weiterhin wird beschrieben, dass dies ein teilweise vorübergehender Effekt wäre, vielleicht der Grund für den oft beobachteten ABI Flare?....

kann ich diese Mitteilung von Janssen-Cilag hinzufügen. "Abiraterone ist ein hochpotenter, selektiver Hemmer des Cytochrom  17  und hemmt damit direkt den Syntheseweg des Testosteron. Unter dieser Hemmung wird reaktiv ein LH-Anstieg beobachtet, wie der auch unter LH/RH Analoga beobachtet wird.* Anders als bei LH/RH Analoga zeigt sich jedoch aufgrund der direkten Blockade des Syntheseweges des Testosterons keine vorübergehende Testosteronerhöhung".*

Günter

----------


## Urologe

Finde jetzt gerade die Quelle nicht, aber hohes LH alleine kann bei hypersensiblen Prostatakarzinomen auch zum Wachstum führen.
Sehen wir gelegentlich bei kastrierten Männern mit niedrigem Testosteron und hohem LH, das PSA wieder fällt, wenn zusätzlich
LH-RH-Analogon gegeben wird.

Gruss
fs

----------


## WernerS

Liebe Mitbetroffene, 
Ulla möchte ich dafür danken, dass sie dieses Thema aufgegriffen hat.

Im Rahmen des Härtefallprogramms nehme ich seit dem 4.5.2011 Abiraterone. Leider
hat sich bei mir bisher kein Erfolg eingestellt. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Mein PSA-Wert
stieg von 37,6 ng/ml auf 58,9 am 1.7.2011. 
Der Einfachheit halber zitiere ich nachfolgend aus meinem Bericht in *myprostate.eu*: 
_04.05.11 Ich falle unter das Härtefallprogramm Abiraterone. Heute Beginn der_
_Einnahme bei PSA 37,6._ 
_03.06.11 PSA nach 4 Wochen leicht gestiegen auf 37,8._

_01.07.11 PSA nach 8 Wochen 58,9 !!! Außerdem Nebenwirkungen wie_
_bei Hormonblockade beschrieben: Blutdruck ist erhöht, Herzrhythmusstörungen und_
_Schweißausbrüche. Ich lasse meinen LH (Lutropin)-Wert im Serum feststellen. Er ist mit_
_9,4 IU/l über dem Grenzwert (1,7 - 8,6). Da ich seit über einem Jahr kein LHRH -_
_Anologen mehr nehme, ist m.E. folgende Situation entstanden: LH möchte die_
_Testosteronproduktion anstossen, Abiraterone unterbindet das._ 
_07.07.11 LHRH Elligart 22,5 mg verabreicht. Es ergeben sich weitere Fragen: NSE-Wert steigt:_
_Hinweis auf neuroendokrine bzw. nichtandrogenabhängige Entwicklung ? Alkalische_
_Phosphatase, bzw. Ostase steigt: Vermehrter Abbau von Knochenmaterial durch die_
_vorhandenen, zahlreichen Metastasen ? Nierenwerte (Kreatinin und GFR) haben sich_
_verschlechtert. Siehe dazu grafische Darstellungen in myprostate:_ 
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=197&page=graphic 
Zwei weitere Links wurden mir von Dr. FE empfohlen: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21456071
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16697805

Ich habe die Inhalte durch eine Google-Übersetzung einigermaßen verstanden. Leider
fehlen mir fundierte Englischkenntnisse. Es wäre schön, wenn jemand diese interessanten Links fachgerecht übersetzen könnte. 
Gruß
WernerS

----------


## RalfDm

> Es wäre schön, wenn jemand diese interessanten Links fachgerecht übersetzen könnte.


Hallo WernerS,

Der erste der beiden verlinkten abstracts trägt einen Urheberrechtsschutz- (Copyright-) Vermerk. Würde jemand hier eine Übersetzung einstellen, müsste ich sie löschen.

Ralf

----------


## paul007

Hallo Ralf,




> Würde jemand hier eine Übersetzung einstellen, müsste ich sie löschen.



Wenns denn sein muss !
Dann kann ja derjenige, der bereit wäre die Übersetzung zu machen, dies hier kundtun und auf dem nicht offiziellen Weg an Interessenten versenden.

Das sollte doch gehen !
Gruß - Ulla

----------


## Werner

*        Liebe Abiraterone Anwender,*

*die Werte der ersten Langzeit-Blutkontrolle habe ich*
*nun. PSA  ist wieder hochgegangen, auf 659.2.* 

*Vielleicht* *hat Prof Heidenreich mit seiner Ausage,* 
*daß 50% der* *Anwender ein Flare haben können,* 
*Recht. Das will ich* *gerne glauben!*

*Gruß Werner*

----------


## Werner

*Liebe Abiraterone Anwender,*

*ich habe mich bei Prof. Dr. Heidenreich erkundigt*
*nach Flare in der Abi-Anwendung. Hier seine unmissverständliche Antwort:*
*Sehr geehrter Herr Röder,*

*hier liegt ein falsches Zitat vor, ein Flare unter Abiraterone ist mir nicht bekannt.*

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
*Prof. Dr. med. Axel Heidenreich*
*Direktor der*
*Klinik und Poliklinik für Urologie*
*Universitätsklinikum der RWTH Aachen*

----------


## WernerS

> _07.07.11 LHRH Elligart 22,5 mg verabreicht_


Ich habe einen neuen PSA-Wert: 61,1 ng/ml am 14.7. Die LHRH-Gabe vor einer Woche hat bereits gewirkt. Der starke Anstieg der vergangenen Wochen scheint abgebremst zu sein. Siehe

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=197&page=graphic

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## Werner

*Abiraterone/Zytiga ein Blütentraum?

liebe Härtefall-Teilnehmer, seit dem 17.3. nehme ich mit einem 
Ausgangs-PSA 588 daran teil. 
In der Folgezeit Werte zwischen Hoffen und Harren:
412 / 600 / 457 / 600 / 526 / 486 / 660 / am 4. 8. nun 981!!

Ich höre von Kollegen vergleichbare, wenig überzeugende Entwicklungen.

Dankenswerterweise hat Ulla ja die ABI-Sparte eröffnet. Bitte
stellt für uns alle doch Eure Erfahrungen ein. 
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch schon aus seinem 
Härtefallcenter einen Erfahrungsbericht (schließlich gab es
vorher mehrere Studien-3) bekommen?

Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochende, Gruß Werner



*

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Werner,

ein hiesiger Onkologe sagte zu einem unserer Mitglieder in der SHG, bei Abiraterone schaut er nicht mehr auf den PSA-Wert, sondern nimmt die Bildgebung zu Hilfe und beurteilt die Entwicklung nach dem Stand der Metatastasen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner,

leider bin ich als Nochnichtbetroffener nicht in der Lage, etwas aus eigener Sicht zu Deiner Thematik beizusteuern. Beim Herumstöbern fand ich einige der nachfolgenden Hinweise, die dem Forum und Dir sicher alle geläufig sind:


http://www.prostata-sh.info/read.php3?id=3010
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...birateron.html
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...642&Itemid=149
http://www.krankenpflege-journal.com...-hoffnung.html

Dieser:

http://advancedprostatecancer.net/?cat=85

Link ermöglicht das Anklicken eines Videos. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Du berufsbedingt der englischen Sprache mächtig bist. Deine PSA-Zahlen im Besonderen, so brutal sie einem erscheinen mögen, stellen allein aber noch keinen Horror dar, denn es gibt weit höhere Werte, wie sie sogar einmal von unserem Fs genannt wurden. Entscheidend scheint mir Dein körperlicher Gesamtstatus, also die Addition aller Unzulänglichkeiten und Beschwerden. Mir verbleibt nur, Dir weiterhin die erforderliche Fähigkeit zum Durchhalten zu wünschen. Du hast es bis hierher geschafft, und Du wirst auch weiterhin die Kurve oder Krise umrunden.

*"Wer die Laterne trägt, stolpert leichter als der, der ihr folgt"
*(Jean Paul)

----------


## Werner

*Lieber Hansjörg,

schönen Dank. 

Die Aussage Deines Onkologen ist beinahe deckungsgleich 
mit der meines geschätzten Uro, welcher jetzt ein CT sowie
ein K-scan (ich denke das ist eine andere Bezeichung für ein
Szintigramm) haben. Obwohl ich unmittelbar vor ABI ein
Szinti gemacht hatte, welches ne Menge Metas zeigte.
Soll dieses mit dem angeforderten auf Meta-Progreß verglichen 
werden? Ist dafür ein Szinti genau genug oder muß dann auch 
noch  CT sein? 

Gruß Werner


*

----------


## Werner

*Lieber Harald,
danke für Deine Fleißarbeit.

Das in Deinem englisch-link erwähnte Video 
ist von Dr. Myers? 

Ich habe es überflogen, komme mit meinem 
sesamstraßen-englisch aber nicht gut durch.
Deshalb habe ich bei Dr. Myers eine runterladbare
Version bestellt.

Gruß Werner*

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Werner,

in einem anderen Forum berichten Patienten über PSA Entwicklungen in beide Richtungen in unterschiedlichen Zeitabläufen. Erklärungen hierfür haben diese Patienen nicht. 

Folgende Information möchte ich Dir zur Kenntnis bringen aus einer Studie über die Wirkungsweise von Zytiga und einem klinischen Versuch, der auf dieser Studie basiert.   

Beim kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs können adrenale Vorläufer die Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) Synthese in einer Abfolge bewirken welche das Testosteron umgeht, so die Studie: Dihydrotestosteron Synthese umgeht das Testosteron bei der Entwicklung des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs.  
Quelle der Information: http://www.pnas.org/content/early/20...a-1bbc555eefcb

Weiterhin veröffentlichen die Wissenschaftler:  Bei der Entwicklung zum kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs wird auch eine Erhöhung des steroidalen 5 alpha-Reduktase Isoenzyms 1 (SRD5A1) beobachtet,  in einem größeren Umfang als beim SRD5A 2. Die DHT Synthese im kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs umgeht das Testosteron und muss anstatt eine 5 alpha Reduktase von Androstenedione durch SRD5A1 zum 5 alpha Androstenedione bewirken, welches dann zum DHT umgewandelt wird. Dieser alternative Weg ist dominant wirkend in humanen kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebszelllinien und frischem Gewebe aus humanen Tumormetastasen. 

Angabe zu Interessenkonflikten der Wissenschaftler: 
2 Autoren der Studie erhielten von Ortho Biotech Zahlungen. Ortho Biotech ist an der Entwicklung von Zytiga (Abiraterone) beteiligt und gehört zu Janssen-Cilag. 

Basierend auf der vorgenannten Studie hat das Dana Faber Cancer Institut eine klinischen Versuch Phase II angemeldet, der hier einsehbar ist http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/N...acetate&rank=6

Der Versuchszweck ist es zu prüfen ob Dutasterid (Medikamentenname. Avodart) zusammen mit Zytiga und Prednison die Therapie der Patienten mit kastrationsresistenten und metastatischem Prostatakrebs verbessern wird. Insgesamt werden 2 Haupt- und weiter 12 Nebenkriterien gemessen. Darunter auch zirkulierende Prostatakrebszellen im Blut. 

Günter

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Werner,

In der Phase III Studie mit Chemo naiven Männern wird alle drei Monate zu Kontrollzwecken jeweils ein Szinti und ein MRT gemacht. In Deutschland hat man wegen der höheren Strahlenbelastung auf CTs verzichtet.

JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner,

hier:

http://www.presseportal.de/pm/17903/...tastasierendem

noch etwas zu Janssen

Beste Grüße Harald.
*
"Die wahre Lebensweisheit besteht darin, im Alltäglichen das Wunderbare zu sehen"
*(Pearl S. Buck"

----------


## WernerS

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

ich habe mich schon oben mit Beiträgen zu diesem Thread gemeldet. Mir macht die Entwicklung meiner Ostase-Werte Kopfzerbrechen. PSA und Ostase nehmen einen unterschiedlichen Verlauf. Während der eine stagniert, zeigt der andere einen progressives Ansteigen.

Im Forum habe ich als Information zu Ostase folgendes gefunden:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ia_ostase.html 

Ich lege meine derzeitige Situation wie folgt aus: Der PSA-Wert unter Abiraterone ist kein zuverlässiger Marker für das eigentliche Tumorgeschehen. Die Tumortätigkeit hat sich verstärkt. Wahrscheinlich werde ich Abiraterone absetzen müssen. Der Onkologe hat mir eine Therapie mit Cabazitaxel angeboten.

Ich bitte Euch um eine Einschätzung meiner Situation. Meine Daten stehen in unten angegebener Adresse.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Werner,

offenbar haben nur wenige oder gar keine schon Erfahrungen mit Abi.... welche dir weiterhelfen könnten.

Beigefügt habe ich ein Link zu Abi.... da nur die 51% PSA Response dargestellt werden, sind die anderen offenbar nicht zu erkennen.
Aber auch den Link zu MDV 3100 möchte ich dir ans Herz legen.
Da ja offenbar das Flair up des PSA bei Abi.... ein Phänomen ist, welches allgemein bekannt aber noch keine befriedigende Antwort gefunden hat, ist der Entwicklungsprozeß hier auch noch nicht abgeschlossen.

http://www.mriu.de/pdf/Met_Prostatakarzinom_Zweit.pdf

http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe...meldungen.html

http://www.journalonko.de/newsview.php?id=4831




> _Abiraterone_ 
> 
> In einer Phase-II-Studie (NCT00474383), in die Patienten mit einem Progress nach Docetaxel eingeschlossen wurden, zeigte sich ein PSA-Abfall von ≥ 90% bei 15% der Patienten und das mittlere progressionsfreie Intervall lag bei 167 Tagen [4]. Patienten, die zuvor mit Ketoconazol behandelt wurden, scheinen jedoch weniger zu profitieren, wofür eine Kreuzresistenz beider Substanzen diskutiert wird, da beide einen ähnlichen Wirkmechanismus besitzen [5, 6]. In einer kürzlich veröffentlichen Placebo-kontrollierten Phase-III-Studie, die 1.195 Patienten einschloss (NCT00638690), konnte schließlich ein signifikanter Überlebensvorteil für die Patienten gezeigt werden, die mit einer Abiraterone/Prednison-Kombination behandelt worden waren: nach einer medianen Nachbeobachtung von 12,8 Monaten, zeigte sich ein Überleben von 14,8 Monaten gegenüber 10,9 Monaten zu Gunsten der mit Abiraterone behandelten Patienten (HR 0,65; 95% CI, 0,54-0,77; p<0,001) [7]. 
> 
> Eine weitere Phase-III-Studie (NCT00887198) mit Abiraterone bei Docetaxel-naiven Patienten mit einem asymptomatischen oder gering symptomatischen, metastasierten Prostatakarzinom ist derzeit initiiert.


Ich wünsche dir das Beste, evtl. den frühzeitigen Entschluß hin zur Studie MDV 3100

Hans-J.

----------


## RuStra

> Beim kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs können adrenale Vorläufer die Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) Synthese in einer Abfolge bewirken welche das Testosteron umgeht, so die Studie: Dihydrotestosteron Synthese umgeht das Testosteron bei der Entwicklung des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs.  
> Quelle der Information: http://www.pnas.org/content/early/20...a-1bbc555eefcb


Günter, könntest du den fulltext besorgen?!
Ansonsten liefert jeder Blick auf eine Übersicht des Steroid-Metabolismus den o.a. Synthetisierungs-Weg - das ist also nur ein alter Hut, der jetzt für die Medikamenten-Entwicklung hochgezogen wird.

Aber natürlich ist diese Entwicklung interessant, alldieweil wir uns ja alle vom Einsatz des Abiraterones und aller Drumherum-Massnahmen viel versprechen.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo,
> 
> würde gerne den Pfad für einen Erfahrungsaustausch zu ABIRATERONE eröffnen.



Ich möchte hier noch berichten,
dass ein Kollege von uns, der schon heftigst viel Taxotere hinter sich hat und deshalb abgesetzt hat, was allerdings zu einem enormen erneuten PSA-Anstieg geführt hat, bei seiner Kasse um die Kostenübernahme für Abiraterone nachgefragt hat und dann vom zuständigen MDK (Nord) zur Antwort bekam, es würde mit Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) eine zugelassene Alternative zur Verfügung stehen.
Der Kollege hat bei der internationalen Apotheke die Preise für beide Medikamente erfragt, pro Monat: 900 Euronen fürs Jevtana und 6000 fürs Abiraterone. Keine Frage, dass der MDK bei diesen Preisunterschieden fürs Jevtana plädiert. Aber wir bzw. die betroffenen, bereits Chemo-Gebeutelten? Hier wird wohl kaum Freude darüber aufkommen, in die nächste, wahrscheinlich nebenwirkungsreichere Chemo geschoben zu werden!

Wird Zeit, dass Abiraterone zugelassen wird!
Ich hoffe, dass wenn das der Fall sein wird, wir nicht diese dargestellte "Alternative" dann immer noch haben werden! Wenn, dann würde das heissen: Man muss erst durch 2 (in Worten: ZWEI) verschiedene Chemos durchgelaufen sein, bevor man Abiraterone bekommt.

----------


## weinreich

hallo rudolf

der artikel dihydrotesterone....verf... kai-hisung chang ist bei mir im uni-rechner. z.zt. druckschwierigkeiten. selbstredend der full-text. bringe ihn mit.

ansonsten zur zulassung abiraterone.........die zulassung erfolgte am 10.8.2011

gruss  manni

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

ob ein Vergleich von Abi...... zu Cabazitaxel so einfach möglich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.




> Eine sekundäre Hormontherapie folgt anderen Wirkmechanismen und kann die Androgenresistenz daher umgehen: Der CYP17-Inhibitor Abiraterone beispielsweise blockiert die Nebennierenrinde und damit das Testosteron. Der kompensatorische Anstieg der Kortikosteroide wird im Nebenwirkungsmanagement mit niedrig dosiertem Dexamethason beherrscht, so Albers. Zwei Phase-II-Studien mit Abiraterone zeigten einen PSA-Abfall >50% bei 66% [1] bzw. 45% [2] der Patienten, Phase-III-Studien mit Abiraterone beim Docetaxel-refraktären PCa laufen bzw. sind für das kastrationsrefraktäre, chemonaive PCa geplant.


Auffallend sind auch die unterschiedlichen PSA Abfälle, die jedoch zunächst einmal nicht Gegenstand einer weiteren Diskussion sein sollten.

http://www.journalonko.de/newsview.php?id=4939

Jedoch die NW sind denn doch dann sehr heftig bei Cabazitaxel, die evtl. auch dem sehr moderaten Preis des Medikamentes geschuldet sind.
Im ersten Teil hatte Andi schon eine bessere Zusammenfassung eingestellt, aber im zweiten Teil wird es heftig.




> Eine weitere Option beim metastasierten Prostatakarzinom ist der nun für die Zweitlinie zugelassene Mikrotubuli-Stabilisator Cabazitaxel. Die multizentrische, randomisierte Phase-III-Zulassungsstudie TROPIC beim metastasierten kastrationsrefraktären Prostatakarzinom nach Docetaxel-Versagen zeigte unter Cabazitaxel/Prednison ein PFS von 15,1 Monaten vs. 12,7 Monaten unter Mitoxantron/Prednison (p<0,0001)[4]. Die häufigsten hämatologischen Grad 3/4-Nebenwirkungen unter Cabazitaxel waren Neutropenie (81,7%), Leukopenie (68,2%), Anämie (10,5%) und febrile Neutropenie (7,5%), sodass unter Cabazitaxel immer ein entsprechendes Nebenwirkungsmanagement (G-CSF-Prophylaxe) durchgeführt werden soll, so Heidenreich.


Mit Kastrationsresistenz ist ein ganz neues Wirkungsfeld der Forschung und der Entwicklung von Medikamenten/Zytostatika aufgeworfen worden, wobei sich die Forschung in zu viele unterschiedliche Forschungswege splittet.
Dieses wird nun auch zunehmend von Betroffenen wahrgenommen, welche bisher die ADT in allen Formen als eine Sackgassentherapie empfanden.
Zunehmend wird die dann weitere Chemotherapie als zu belastend empfunden. Und es muß die Frage erlaubt sein, ob der Ansatz, Chemoresistenz, Kastrationsresistenz mit weiterführenden Therapien auf Basis althergebrachter therapeutischer Mittel weiter zu entwickeln nicht einem Auslaufmodell ähnelt.

Mir ist bewußt, dass es zur Zeit nichts Besseres gibt und bis zur Stammzellendiagnostik und Immuntherapie noch Jahre vergehen. Aber diese Ansätze werden nicht nur von mir so aufgenommen, sondern hat schon längs in der Medizin eingang gehalten.

Wir haben das hier schon diskutiert und angerissen, dass damit z.Z. noch keinem Betroffenen geholfen ist, ist auch mir klar. Somit finde ich, müssen die derzeitigen Wege genau so im Auge behalten werden wie die neueren Forschungsergebnisse.

Wenn hier Rudolf, Andi und viele andere diese Wege wieder aufgreifen, sollte die Diskussion sich aber nicht auf zu viele Threads ausweiten, weil auf bestimmten Felder ein sehr enges ineinandergreifen festzustellen ist. 




> Das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom wurde mit den Begriffen hormonrefraktär oder Androgen-unabhängig belegt. Die zunehmende Evidenz zeigt jedoch, dass diese Begriffe nicht präzise das beschreiben, was in diesem Stadium der Erkrankung vorzuliegen scheint. Das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung nach chemischer oder operativer Kastration scheint dennoch weiter abhängig von Androgen-Rezeptor-vermittelten Signalen zu sein. Eine Vielzahl von Mechanismen, wie der weiterhin aktive Androgen-Rezeptor-Weg, extragonadale Androgenproduktion, Amplifikation und erhöhte Rezeptorexpression mit einer Hypersensitivität gegenüber niedrigen Androgenspiegeln werden hierfür ebenso postuliert, wie das Vorhandensein von Splice-Varianten des Rezeptors, die Liganden-unabhängig aktiv sind [3]. Auch der Nachweis der intrazellulären Testosteronproduktion hat dazu beigetragen, das Verständnis von der Biologie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms erheblich zu erweitern. Aus diesem Grund verwundert es nicht, dass gerade die Beeinflussung der Androgensynthese und die Entwicklung von Rezeptor-Antagonisten Gegenstand intensiver Forschungsaktivitäten sind.


Und dabei sind wir schon wieder in einem sehr aktuellen Thema von Günter Feick:http://www.pnas.org/content/early/20...a-1bbc555eefcb

Aber auch dieser Link ist beachtenswert, wenn auch in einem anderen Zusammenhang:
http://www.journalonko.de/aktuellview.php?id=1430


Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## RuStra

> ansonsten zur zulassung abiraterone.........die zulassung erfolgte am 10.8.2011
> 
> gruss  manni


Wie bitte? Ich kann nichts finden, auf den EMA-Seiten findet man unter dem Suchbegriff "Zytiga" nach wie vor die am 21.7. ausgesprochene positive opinion des CHMP.

DASS Abiraterone/Zytiga bald zugelassen wird, ist klar. Die Indikation ist, so wie im CHMP-statement nachzulesen:




> The approved indication is: Zytiga is indicated with prednisone or  prednisolone for the treatment of metastatic castration resistant  prostate cancer in adult men *whose disease has progressed on or after a  docetaxel-based chemotherapy* regimen.


Taxotere versagt - das ist die Bedingung.
Nun könnte man sagen, ja, dann nehmen wir eben Cabazitaxel. Und solange nicht eine weitere Indikation zugelassen wird, fürchte ich, kommt aufgrund des enormen Preisunterschiedes diese Auseinandersetzung auf uns zu.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...kommt aufgrund des enormen Preisunterschiedes diese Auseinandersetzung auf uns zu.


Dosierung und Kosten 
*Jevtana® (Cabazitaxel)* 

*Darreichungsform* 
*Dosis pro Zyklus1* 
*Kosten für 6 Behandlungszyklen [€]2,3,4* 

Konzentrat und Lösungsmittel zur Herstellung einer Infusion 
25 mg/m2 KOF alle 3 Wochen5 + Prednison/Prednisolon6 
teilmengengenau: *21.302,10* + Prednison/Prednisolon 
auf Packungsgröße bezogen: 28.402,80 + Prednison/Prednisolon 



Entspr. ca. 4700€/Monat, also einen so grossen Preisunterschied sehe ich da erstmal nicht. (! Exakte Preise von Zytiga in DE sind noch nicht bekannt !)

----------


## WernerS

@Hans-J
vielen Dank für Deine Zeilen. Ich habe mich entschlossen, zu meinem Medikamentenmix Leukin (Sargramostim) hinzuzufügen. Die Bestellung über die Apotheke läuft bereits. Mir ist bekannt, dass Dr. FE es einem Patienten, der sich in einer ähnlichen Situation wie ich befindet, verschrieben hat. Aus der Übersetzung des Vortrages von Dr. Scholz, den dankenswerterweise LowRoad übersetzt hat, habe ich im "Immune Protokol" und mit den danach folgenden Sätzen eine gewisse Bestätigung meiner Überlegungen gefunden.



"Mit diesem Mix sehen wir bei vielen Patienten eine Stabilisierung des PSA Verlaufs, die zuvor ständig steigende Werte hatten. Aber wir versuchen das nicht erst in der Pause der Hormonblockade, sondern geben es ggf. auch Patienten mit steigendem PSA Werten nach Operation oder Strahlentherapie, Rezidivsituation. Wir bieten es Rezidivpatienten als Alternative zur Hormontherapie an, da es weniger Nebenwirkungen hat."

@LowRoad
Auch Dir vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Celebrex und Thalidomid sind bereits in meinem Medikamentenmix enthalten. Ich habe neue Werte: PSA von 60,1 ng/ml (29.7.) auf 70,3 am 12.8. gestiegen. Alkalische Phosphatase vom 129 U/l auf 124 leicht gesunken. Die neuen Werte habe ich in "myprostate.eu" eingetragen.

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## RuStra

> Ich möchte hier noch berichten,
> dass ein Kollege von uns, der schon heftigst viel Taxotere hinter sich hat und deshalb abgesetzt hat, was allerdings zu einem enormen erneuten PSA-Anstieg geführt hat, bei seiner Kasse um die Kostenübernahme für Abiraterone nachgefragt hat und dann vom zuständigen MDK (Nord) zur Antwort bekam, es würde mit Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) eine zugelassene Alternative zur Verfügung stehen.


Hallo an alle Abi-Fans, 

mich interessiert bis Ende nächster Woche JEGLICHE Ablehnung des beantragten Abiraterone, möglichst in Kopie an mich geschickt !!!
rustra@gmx.de ist meine email-Adresse.

Ich muss unbedingt klären, ob wir im Moment in ein hässliche Konstellation hineinlaufen, in der 
a) das Jevtana schon zugelassen ist und insofern vom MDK empfohlen werden kann;
b) das Zytiga noch nicht zugelassen ist, und selbst nach Zulassung eine andere Indikation vorliegt als beim Jevtana;
c) das Zytiga mit der vom CHMP der EMA verabschiedeten Indikation (Situation während und nach Docetaxel, in der ein Progress vorliegt) für einen eingeschränkteren Kreis zugänglich sein wird als in den USA.

Helphelp!
Rudolf

----------


## katharina

Hallo!

Ich möchte euer Interesse heute auf das Thema "*Abiraterone und Medikamenten-Wechselwirkungen*" lenken.

Wechselwirkungen zwischen Abiraterone und anderen Medikamenten - insbesondere denen, die hemmend oder anregend auf das Leber-Enzym CYP3A4 wirken - sind bislang nur in Laborexperimenten erforscht. Auf den Seiten von Zytiga wird darauf hingewiesen, dass starke Inhibitoren und Induktoren des CYP3A4 vermieden oder mit Vorsicht verwendet werden sollten.

Bereits 2007 postete Günter Feick ein Email von Dr. Myers, in dem auf die Interaktion von Silymarin und Ketokonazol hingewiesen wird. Beide Medikamente werden über CYP3a4 verstoffwechselt. In diesem Fall sorgt Silymarin für eine beschleunigte Verstoffwechselung von Ketokonazol mit dem Effekt der Reduzierung des Ketokonazol Serumspiegels.

Auch Abiraterone ist ein CYP3A4 Substrat und es bleibt zu fragen, ob nicht auch hier Wechselwirkungen zwischen Medikamenten beachtet werden müssen. Da Abiraterone dafür bekannt ist, dass die Leberenzymwerte unter der Therapie ansteigen, wäre ein entsprechender "Leberschutz" mit Silymarin möglicherweise dennoch kontraproduktiv. Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Betroffenen im Härtefallprogramm und/oder Studien zu Abiraterone auf diese Wechselwirkung hingewiesen wurden.

Unbekannt bislang wohl auch, dass unter Abiraterone-Therapie die Wirkung von Opioiden Schmerzmitteln massiv herabgesetzt ist, was inbesondere für Schmerzpatienten fatale Auswirkungen haben kann. 

Ein englischer "Waschzettel" mit Drug Interactions findet sich hier:
http://www.cancer.org/Treatment/Trea...gs/abiraterone

Medikamenten-Tabellen mit Wirkstoffen, die über CYP3A4 metabolisiert werden, finden sich vielfach im Internet.

Gruß
katharina

----------


## Werner

*Liebe Katharina,
ertappt! 

Ich nahm seit Mai wg. der verschlechterten Leberwerte (unter Abi-Therapie)
ebenfalls Sylimarin. Das tue ich ab sofort nicht Mehr!

Danke und Gruß Werner*

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte euer Interesse heute auf das Thema "*Abiraterone und Medikamenten-Wechselwirkungen*" lenken.
> 
> Wechselwirkungen zwischen Abiraterone und anderen Medikamenten - insbesondere denen, die hemmend oder anregend auf das Leber-Enzym CYP3A4 wirken - sind bislang nur in Laborexperimenten erforscht. Auf den Seiten von Zytiga wird darauf hingewiesen, dass starke Inhibitoren und Induktoren des CYP3A4 vermieden oder mit Vorsicht verwendet werden sollten.


Hallo Katharina, Danke für diesen Hinweis! In der Tat müssen wir mit jedem neuen Medikament und vor allem jeder neuen Mischung von Medikamenten u./o. NEMs oder sonstigen Substanzen hinschauen, was wir da mit der Verstoffwechselung machen. Was hilft + was schadet bei der jeweiligen Therapie? Was wirkt synergistisch, was antagonistisch?

Ich habe in dem uralten Diskussionsfaden zu dem 2008 erschienenen Buch von Frau Dr. Hüber "Komplementäre Onkologie" einer Ergänzung gemacht, die zu deinem Hinweis passt.

Ansonsten hatten wir z.B. von Dr. Strum immer Hinweise, was man womit mixen kann/ sollte und was nicht. In einer mail vom 31.7.2009 auf der p2p-mailing-list hatte er beispielsweise mal aufgelistet, was synergistisch mit Taxanen (Docetaxel wird auch über CYP3A4 verstoffwechselt) wirkt:

GLA,
CLA,
Octreotide,
ATRA,
Decitabine,
DIM,
Silybinin,
Celebrex,
methylselenocysteine,
carboplatin,
gemcitabine,
calcitriol,
exisulind (clinoril),
zometa,
EGCG,
DES

Desweiteren haben wir von ihm eine Excel-Datei, in dem eine Fülle von Stoffen in ihrer Wechselwirkung erfasst sind, mit den entsprechenden Literatur-Angaben.

Gerade kürzlich erschien die Veröffentlichung eines Tier-Versuches, in dem die synergistische Wirkung von Piperin (ist im schwarzen Pfeffer drin) mit Docetaxel beschrieben wird: 
1. Docetaxel wird über CYP3A4 verstoffwechselt
2. Piperin ist ein Inhibitor von CYP3A4
3. Zusammen im Tierversuch verabreicht erhöht diese Kombi die Wirksamkeit des Docetaxel
Warum?
Weil die verabreichte Menge Docetaxel länger im Körper bleibt, weil CYP3A4 heruntergefahren wird durch das Piperin, und so länger wirken kann.
Also: CYP3A4-Inhibitor wirkt synergistisch!

Insofern sollte die Kombi Abi + Sily ebenfalls synergistisch wirken, oder?

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Bereits 2007 postete Günter Feick ein Email von Dr. Myers, in dem auf die Interaktion von Silymarin und Ketokonazol hingewiesen wird. Beide Medikamente werden über CYP3a4 verstoffwechselt. In diesem Fall sorgt Silymarin für eine beschleunigte Verstoffwechselung von Ketokonazol mit dem Effekt der Reduzierung des Ketokonazol Serumspiegels.


Ja, das scheint wohl so gar nicht klar zu sein, wundersamerweise.

DocMyers sagt in dem von dir o.a. Beitrag von Günter:



> *Silymarin induziert ein Leber Protein CYP 3A4*, welches die Wirkung der Hälfte aller verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamente zerstört. Das erleichtert die Erklärung, warum die Toxitität vieler Medikamente vermindert wird - das Medikament wird einfach zerstört. Unter den Medikamenten, welche zur Behandlung des PCa benutzt werden sind Taxotere, Ketokonazol, Avodart und ich glaube auch Emcyt Angriffspunkte für CYP 3a4.


DocHübner u. DocStrum sehen dies wohl andersherum, was also "stimmt" ?

Keine Ahnung, ich kann nur ein bischen recherchieren, was das Netz so auf die schnelle hergibt:

Eine Veröffentlichung aus 2000 plädiert *für Inhibition*.

Eine Veröffentlichung aus 2007 (von Kölner Pharmakologen) kommt zu dem Schluss, dass Silymarin *kein starker Inhibitor IN VIVO* ist.

In einer Untersuchung aus 2003, in der die Autorin die Regulation des CYP3A4 in Leberzellen durch pharamzeutische und natürliche Substanzen untersucht (neben dem Silymarin wurden bei den natürlichen Stoffen einbezogen Flavonoide, Knoblauch, Ginseng, kava-kava, Grapesamen) und die im fulltext verfügbar ist, wird fürs Silymarin nicht festgestellt, dass es das CYP3A4 induziert: "all but silymarin and ginseng enhanced CYP3A4 mRNA accumulation in hepatocytes 2-fold or greater."

In einem Papier aus 2007 wird auch von der Inhibition des CYP3A4 ausgegangen, ebenfalls fulltext.

Also, das sollte reichen, das Zitat von Snuffy in Frage zu stellen - vielleicht hat ja einer die Literatur, auf die DocMyers sich damals bezogen hatte.

Schönen Sommer!
Rudolf

----------


## hartmuth

> Weil die verabreichte Menge Docetaxel länger im Körper bleibt, weil CYP3A4 heruntergefahren wird durch das Piperin, und so länger wirken kann. Also: CYP3A4-Inhibitor wirkt synergistisch!
> Insofern sollte die Kombi Abi + Sily ebenfalls synergistisch wirken, oder?


Hallo Rudolf und Diskutanten, ziemlich komplex, die Geschichte, und ich kann mir nur meine Gedanken machen ohne Festlegung.
Wenn CPY3A4 durch Piperin o.a. heruntergefahren wird und so das Docetaxel länger im Körper bleibt und somit länger wirken kann, ist es sicherlich keine Fehlinterpretation, dies als möglicherweise positiv zu markieren. Andererseits verträgt nicht jeder das Gift gleichermaßen und somit kann auch ein längeres Verbleiben im Körper nicht für alle Patienten positiv gedeutet werden. Docetaxel wird denn auch bewußt nicht als Dauermedikation mit gleichbleibendem Wirkungslevel verabreicht, sondern der Körper muß das Gift entsorgen und sich erholen können.  
Anders sieht es mit Abiraterone aus. Abi ist auf Dauer- bzw. Langszeitwirkung bei relativ gleichbleibenden Wirkungslevel ausgelegt, deshalb auch die tägliche orale Einnahme. Es hemmt kontinuierlich das Enzym CPY17, um die Androgenproduktion an allen Stellen des Körpers zu unterbinden. Wird nun mit Silimarin (falls es zutrifft) o.a. das CPY3A4 heruntergefahren und damit der Abbauprozeß des Abirateronacetats verlangsamt, ergibt sich aus meiner Sicht kein synergetischer Effekt. Es ergibt sich eine Übermedikation, weil die Dosierung sich bereits an der maximalen Wirksamkeit orientiert. Ein Mehr an Abirateronacetat bringt in diesem Fall nicht mehr Wirksamkeit, wohl eher mögliche Risiken. Andererseits wäre ein Weniger abträglich, weil nicht dosisgerecht. Deshalb auch die Warnung des Herstellers von Zytiga vor beidem, Inhibitoren und Induktoren:



> Additionally, abiraterone is a substrate of CYP3A4 in vitro. Strong inhibitors and inducers of CYP3A4 should be avoided or used with caution.


Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf und Diskutanten, ziemlich komplex, die Geschichte, und ich kann mir nur meine Gedanken machen ohne Festlegung.
> Wenn CPY3A4 durch Piperin o.a. heruntergefahren wird und so das Docetaxel länger im Körper bleibt und somit länger wirken kann, ist es sicherlich keine Fehlinterpretation, dies als möglicherweise positiv zu markieren. Andererseits verträgt nicht jeder das Gift gleichermaßen und somit kann auch ein längeres Verbleiben im Körper nicht für alle Patienten positiv gedeutet werden. Docetaxel wird denn auch bewußt nicht als Dauermedikation mit gleichbleibendem Wirkungslevel verabreicht, sondern der Körper muß das Gift entsorgen und sich erholen können.


Guter Aspekt!
Aber das ist noch eine weitere Baustelle, auf der wir vorankommen müssten, die Vorab-Klärung, wer was wie verträgt, die Unterscheidung vorher zwischen Ansprechern und Nicht-Ansprechern. 
Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass wir die Ansprecher identifizieren können, ist die synergistische Wirkung eines entsprechenden CYP-Hemmers, der seinerseits keine weiteren NW hat, in einer Abflachung der Abbau-Kurve des Medikaments zu sehen. Bei gleicher Insgesamt-Wirkung bräuchte ich weniger. Das ist die Hoffnung, die ich mit der Kombi Abi+NEM oder Taxane+NEM verbinde: Eine geringere Dosis von nebenwirkungsreichen (Abi weniger, Taxane mehr) Medikamenten ist möglich.
Das Konzept von wöchentlicher Gabe von Docetaxel ist ja auch in diese Richtung gedacht. Pro Sitzung weniger, dafür dauerhafter.





> Anders sieht es mit Abiraterone aus. Abi ist auf Dauer- bzw. Langszeitwirkung bei relativ gleichbleibenden Wirkungslevel ausgelegt, deshalb auch die tägliche orale Einnahme. Es hemmt kontinuierlich das Enzym CPY17, um die Androgenproduktion an allen Stellen des Körpers zu unterbinden. Wird nun mit Silimarin (falls es zutrifft) o.a. das CPY3A4 heruntergefahren und damit der Abbauprozeß des Abirateronacetats verlangsamt, ergibt sich aus meiner Sicht kein synergetischer Effekt. Es ergibt sich eine Übermedikation, weil die Dosierung sich bereits an der maximalen Wirksamkeit orientiert. Ein Mehr an Abirateronacetat bringt in diesem Fall nicht mehr Wirksamkeit, wohl eher mögliche Risiken. Andererseits wäre ein Weniger abträglich, weil nicht dosisgerecht.


Wenn man verlässliche Synergistik-NEMs hätte, könnte man auch hier die Dosis insgesamt geringer gestalten, für den Dauer"betrieb". 
Was ja ohnehin kommen wird, ist die Frage der Kombination von Abi mit anderen HB- oder sonstigen Sachen.  Wir sind nicht an der einen einzigen Wunder-Pille interessiert, sondern wissen nur zu gut, dass auch das hochgelobte Abiraterone nur eine weitere Spielart von Hormonblockade ist, die weder bei allen wirkt noch die ultimative Lösung ist. Deswegen sind alle Kombi-Überlegungen (jetzt kommt ja auch die DHT-Hemmung wieder ins Spiel, nachdem der Steroid-Synthese-Weg zum DHT am Testosteron vorbei wiederentdeckt wurde) von Nutzen. 

Wobei sich bei Kombi-Überlegungen gleich das nächste Problem stellt: Wenn das einzelne super-neue und auch angeblich super-innovative Einzel-Medikament riesig viel kostet, laufen wir gegen Konstenargumente an. Dann werden diejenigen Bezahl-Probleme, die wir ja aus DHT-Zeiten kennen (wo viele Urologen sich weigerten, neben der Spritze noch ein Anti-Androgen und ein 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer zu verordnen), noch dreifach getoppt.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Es wäre interessant von den Betroffenen - die in der Härtefallregelung sind - zu hören, welchen Erfolg Abiraterone ( ...allein oder in Kombination mit ?? ) bislang hatte.
> 
> Ulla


Hier 2 Kurz-Infos, werde ich demnächst, sobald ich mehr weiss, ergänzen:

Erster Betroffener: Anfangs-PSA ca. 1000, ab Jan.2009, zunächst Placebo-Arm, dann Abiraterone, zur Zeit PSA 7.

Zweiter Betroffener: Anfangs-PSA ca. 60, ab März 2010, Juni 2010 PSA ca. 7, Juni 2011 PSA ca. 14.


So long,
Rudolf

----------


## klaymen

> Es wäre interessant von den Betroffenen - die in der Härtefallregelung sind - zu hören, welchen Erfolg Abiraterone ( ...allein oder in Kombination mit ?? ) bislang hatte.
> Ulla


Hallo zusammen!

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum, ich habe es erst vor ein paar Tagen entdckt - ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mich in einem separaten Posting vorstellen sollte (wo?), aber ich versuche das mal, hier in einem Posting mit unseren Abiraterone Erfahrungen zu kombinieren. ich habe das Wichtigste auch in meinem Profil abgelegt, sowie unter http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=364 zusammengestellt. Ich selber habe Jahrgang 1967, betroffen ist aber mein Vater, der Jahrgang 1931 hat und 1994 mit 63 Jahren die PK Diagnose erhielt. Daher sind die PSA Angaben im Profil leider unvollständig, was die Vergangenheit angeht, ich verfolge den Verlauf erst seit etwa einem Jahr genauer. 1994 war sein PSA Wert mit 135 schon sehr hoch, eine Operation war nicht mehr möglich, es kam nur Strahlentherapie in Frage (Hormontherapie gab es noch nicht). Dies erbrachte erstaunlicherweise sehr gute Ergebnisse, zu der damaligen Zeit ein kleines Wunder, und mein Vater konnte jahrelang berschwerdefrei leben - die Behandlung beschränkte sich auf Beobachtung. Leider sind mir die PSA Werte wie gesagt nicht im Detail bekannt (ich müsste den Onkologen danach fragen, was aber so viele Jahre zurück etwas eigenartig wäre), sie waren aber praktisch bei Null. Beim erneuten Anstieg konnte mein Vater dann von der Hormontherapie profitieren, und Lupron Depotspritzen sowie Casodex waren über viele Jahre hinweg sehr wirksam. Erst in den Jahren ab 2006/2007 entwickelten sich Knochenmetastasen, im Januar 2008 mussten diese auch erstmals bestrahlt werden (PSA Werte waren in dem Zeitraum meines Wissens so um 20-30 herum). Man musste dann von einer Resistenz ausgehen, und der Urologe hat meinen Vater an einen Onkologen überwiesen, der ihn seither behandelt und zu dem wir auch ein grosses Vertrauen haben. die 3-monatlichen Lupron Depotspritzen wurden und werden jedoch bis heute weitergeführt. Der Onkologe versuchte es dann mit einer Oestrogentherapie kombiniert mit Blutgerinnungshemmern, leider erfolglos, so dass 2009 auf eine milde Chemotherapie (Estracyt/Navelbine) umgestellt wurde. Dies hat die Situation wieder verbessert, ein weiteres Jahr konnte überstanden werden, aber in dieser Zeit merkte man meinem Vater die Krankheit auch erstmals äusserlich deutlich an; der Allgemeinzustand verschlechterte sich deutlich. Ein grosses Problem waren Störungen in den Nerven, die das Gehen schwer  machten; er benötigte Gehhilfen und eigentlich auch einen Rollator,  gegen den er sich aber immer wehrte und den wir daher nie anschafften.  Mitte 2010 musste dann auf Taxotere umgestellt werden. Die Therapie vertrug er zwar gut, sie war aber dennoch belastend. Die PSA Werte waren zu dem Zeitpunkt meines Wissens um die 800. Sein Allgemeinzustand verschlechterte sich weiterhin. Als psychisch sehr belastendes Problem kommt dazu, dass sich bei meiner Mutter seit einigen Jahren eine Demenz entwickelt und sie im Verlaufe des Jahres immer öfter äussert aggressiv gegen meinen Vater wurde - auch eine grosse Belastung für mich, denn da ich alleinstehend bin und im Wesentlichen die einzige Ansprechperson für meine Eltern (die beide noch in einem Einfamilienhaus leben), ist die Situation natürlich auch für mich schwierig; ich verbringe jeden Abend bei ihnen, jedes Wochenende, und Ferien sind seit 3 Jahren kein Thema. Immerhin sind die aggressiven Phasen mener Mutter seit einer Therapie mit Antidepressiva deutlich zurückgegangen.

Im September 2010 erkrankte mein Vater aufgrund der Chemo an einer Gürtelrose - leider verschwieg er diese zuerst, so dass sie erst zu spät mit Virostatika behandelt werden konnte und daher, obschon gut verheilt, bis heute Beschwerden verursacht. Ende 2010 entwickelten sich dann auch ernsthafte Schmerzen, mein Vater musste zuerst massive Schmerzmittel einnehmen, die dann durch Opiate (Duragesic 50ug) ersetzt wurden. Diese Mittel nimmt er noch heute ein. Die PSA Werte erreichten Ende 2010 einen Wert von 1350, die Hämoglobin Werte waren ständig tief, er erhielt dreimal eine Bluttransfusion.

Wir warteten lange auf Abiraterone, von dem wir schon viel hörten, und es war ein kleines Wunder, dass er Ende Januar 2011 in das Härtefallprogramm kam. Vor allem aufgrund der Anämie war es fraglich, ob dies gelingt, und seine Prognosen waren äusserst schlecht.

Was dann folgte, war für uns allerdings dann ein grösseres Wunder. Seine PSA Werte sanken innert 6 Wochen auf 300, im weiteren Verlauf dann sogar auf etwas unter 200, die Blutwerte stabilisierten sich (es war keine Bluttransfusion mehr notwendig). Viel beeindruckender war aber die nach etwa 2 Monaten einsetzende Verbesserung seines Allgemeinzustandes. Die Schmerzen verschwanden bis auf die Nachwirkungen der Gürtelrose (daher die Weiterführung von Duragesic), er hat mehr als 10kg zugenommen, Rollator ist kein Thema mehr, der Stock eher noch eine Absicherung, und er arbeitet wieder im Garten. Er hat diesen Sommer sogar mehrere Male den Garten selber gemäht, was ich für unmöglich gehalten hätte. die Verbesserung ist ihm auch sehr deutlich anzusehen, laut eigenen Aussagen fühlt er sich täglich jünger und ist überzeugt, noch mindestens 7 oder 10 Jahre bei uns zu sein - ich weiss, dass dies eine Illusion ist, aber ich will sie ihm nicht nehmen. Leider sind die PSA Werte schon wieder am Steigen begriffen (April 190, Mai 220, Juni 340, Juli 360), vor allem zwischen Mai und Juli stieg er fast um 50%, glücklicherweise blieb er dann in dem Bereich; ich weiss nicht genau, was wir davon halten sollen, aber auf jeden Fall besser, als ein weiterer deutlicher Anstieg. Positiv ist aber, dass die alkalische Phosphase von anfangs 428 ständig sank und noch immer sinkt, momentan liegt sie bei 198. Und sein subjektiver Zustand bessert sich noch immer.

Der Onkologe meinte übrigens, dass Abiraterone auch bei seinen anderen Patienten gut wirkte (vor allen anfangs), dass es allerdings lange nicht bei jedem so gut wirke wie bei meinem Vater. Wie gross der Unterschied zu anderen Patienten ist, habe ich dann nicht mehr nachgefragt. Natürlich mache mich mir auch viele Gedanken über das "wie weiter", wenn die Werte weiter steigen - und das werden sie natürlich, die frage ist nur, wie schnell. Hier habe ich auch einige Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Gabe von cholesterinsenkenden Mitteln eventuell etwas bringe, weil Cholesterin auch eine Restmenge an Testosteron bilden können. Ich weiss, dass mein Vater im Dezember relativ hohe Cholesterinwerte hatte (ich glaube um die 7), die aktuellen Werte kenne ich nicht und er nimmt auch keine Cholesterinsenker. Der Onkologe meinte vorgestern, er werde die Cholesterinwerte messen und dann besprechen wir, ob Handlungsbedarf besteht. Was meint ihr, ist da etwas dran?

Wir haben auch besprochen, on in der Zukunft MDV3100 eine Alternative wäre. Der Onkologe meinte, wenn Abiraterone nicht mehr wirken würde, sei die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering, dass ein ähnlich funktionierender Wirkstoff viel ändern könnte. Ich selber bin mir da aber nicht so sicher, denn eigentlich beruht Abiraterone ja auch auf einem ähnlichen Wirkprinzip wie ADT, nur effizienter, und da beides bei meinem Vater wirksam war, würde ich subjektiv auch auf MDV3100 gewisse Hoffnungen setzen, falls wir dann überhaupt in ein Programm kämen.

Jevtana gegenüber sind wir sehr skeptisch, aber vielleicht ist es dann die einzige Alternative. Interessant scheint mir da der Thread zu EGCG. Wäre es eventuell schon ohne Chemotherapie angezeigt, EGCG einzunehmen? Oder würde man sich da eine Option verspielen und dies erst mit einer Chemo kombinieren, wenn diese notwendig wird?

Schliesslich schient uns auch Cabozantinib interessant zu sein, hier wäre auch ein prinzipiell neuer Wirkmechanismus involviert.

Aber dieser Thread soll ja erst einmal nur zu Abiraterone sein, daher diese ersten Erfahrungen. Wahrscheinlich zeichnen sie statistisch ein zu gutes Bild, auch wenn mein Vater nie auf Traumwerte von 7 oder sogar noch weniger kam... auf jeden Fall scheint mir, dass die statistische Lebensverlängerung von 4 Monaten bei meinem Vater deutlich höher sind, mindestens ein Jahr würde ich schätzen (und wenn weniger, dann sicher mit einer kürzeren Leidenszeit am Ende). Ich hoffe, die Erholungspause dauert bei uns noch etwas an, und ich hoffe auch, dass dies bei anderen Betroffenen auch gut geht.

Danke fürs Mitlesen, und viel ERfolg für euch alle,

Andreas

----------


## WernerS

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

beim Recherchieren zu obigem Thema bin ich auf einen Artikel von Dr. Ohlmann im BPS-Magazin 2/2010 gestoßen: 

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/imag...e=15&view=FitB

Hier ein Ausschnitt:

_....In dieser zweiten Phase-II Studie wurde jedoch der PSA-Abfall e50% nur bei 36% der Patienten beobachtet, die Zeit bis zum erneuten Anstieg des PSA-Wertes lag ebenfalls bei 169 Tagen. Der Grund fur das reduzierte PSA-Ansprechen in dieser Studie könnte darin liegen, dass ein Teil der Patienten zuvor mit Ketokonazol behandelt worden war. Bei Patienten, die zuvor mit Ketokonazol (NizoralR) behandelt worden waren, lag die Zeit bis zum erneuten PSA-Anstieg mit 99 Tagen im Mittel deutlich kurzer im Vergleich zu 198 Tagen bei Patienten, die bisher noch kein Ketokonazol erhalten hatten. Ursache hierfur ist wahrscheinlich eine Kreuzresistenz beider Substanzen, da beide Medikamente einen ähnlichen Wirkmechanismus bei der Hemmung der Testosteron-Produktion aufweisen. In neueren Studien konnte jedoch gezeigt werden, dass Abiraterone auch bei Patienten wirksam ist, die bereits zuvor mit Ketokonazol behandelt worden waren. Daher ist abschließend noch nicht zu beurteilen, ob eine Vorbehandlung mit Ketokonazol ein Argument gegen eine Therapie mit Abiraterone darstellt.....
__
_Daraufhin habe ich den Verfasser nach seiner aktuellen Sicht gefragt. 

Herr Dr. Ohlmann hat darauf geantwortet: 

_Leider gibt es noch keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Die von Ihnen zitierte Studie hat dazu beigetragen, dass in die Zulassungsstudie keine Patienten aufgenommen wurden, die vorher mit Ketokonazol behandelt worden sind. Allerdings gab es zuvor mehrere Studien die gezeigt haben, dass auch Patienten von Abirateron profitieren, die zuvor Ketokonazol erhalten haben. Das deckt sich auch mit unseren Erfahrungen - wir haben das Ketokonazol sehr gerne eingesetzt und jetzt einige Patienten im Härtefallprogramm und danach behandelt, die zuvor Ketokonazol erhalten hatten. Wir können nicht bestätigen, dass diese Patienten schlechter auf Abirateron ansprechen. Ganz aktuell behandeln wir einen Patienten, der auf Ketokonazol nicht angesprochen hat und jetzt unter Abirateron einen deutlichen PSA-Abfall zeigt. Es gibt leider noch keine Möglichkeit zu differenzieren, welcher Patienten auf Ketokonazol und welcher Patient auf Abirateron ansprechen wird._ _
Falls Sie es noch nicht erfahren haben: Abirateron wurde in der letzten Woche in Deutschland zugelassen und ist ab sofort per Rezept erhältlich._ _
Viele Grüße__
C. Ohlmann__
__
_Priv.-Doz. Dr. C-H. Ohlmann
Oberarzt
Leiter der klinischen Studienzentrale
Klinik für Urologie und Kinderurologie
Universität des Saarlandes
Kirrbergerstr. 1
66424 Homburg/Saar
Tel.: 06841-16-24700
Fax.: 06841-16-24795


Gruß
WernerS

----------


## Werner

*Lieber WernerS,

ich halte ganz große Stücke auf Herrn Dr. C. Ohlmann. Des öfteren hat er mir
gute Ratschläge gegeben. Er ist Abiraterone-Pionier!
Was nun mich betrifft, scheine ich nicht zu den glücklichen 36% zu gehören,
bei denen es wirkt? 
Ich bin bei der siebten Dose (a 120 Stk). Es war die letzte im Rahmen 
Härtefall. Ende des Monat wird nochmal gemessen. Mein aktueller PSA-Stand
ist 1.131 . Wenn er weiter hochkrabbelt, habe ich eine andere Therapie zu
starten. Wenn doch noch eine späte Absenkung geschieht, gehe ich in die
Apotheke und kaufe Zytiga.
Gruß Werner*

----------


## WernerS

Vom SHG-Leiter Kassel, Heinz Zlotowicz, habe ich (und Andere gemäß Verteiler) soeben folgende Mail erhalten:

12.09.2011 JO
*Konsultationsfassung online: Aktualisierung der S3-Prostatakarzinom-Leitlinie* 
*Prostatakrebspatienten nach dem aktuellsten Stand der Wissenschaft behandeln: Fast genau zwei Jahre nach ihrer Veröffentlichung wird die Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms nun bereits aktualisiert.*
Ab sofort ist die Konsultationsfassung online auf den Internetseiten der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e. V. (DGU), der beteiligten Fachgesellschaften sowie des Ärztlichen Zentrums für Qualität in der Medizin (ÄZQ) einzusehen und kann vier Wochen lang kommentiert werden. Stellungnahmen und Änderungsvorschläge werden berücksichtigt, sofern sie begründet und mit Literatur hinterlegt sind und können per E-Mail an info@azq.de gesendet werden. 

Mit der Aktualisierung verfolgen die beteiligten Fachgesellschaften ihr Konzept der lebendigen Leitlinie, das neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse möglichst schnell in der medizinischen Versorgung verankern soll. Die Leitliniengruppe hat eine modulare Aktualisierung vorgenommen, sagt der Vorsitzende der Leitliniengruppe Prostatakarzinom Professor Dr. med. Dr. h. c. Manfred Wirth. Das heißt, es wurden Themen priorisiert, für die eine mögliche Veränderung von Empfehlungen gesehen wurde, wie etwa bei der Früherkennung, der Behandlung des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms oder der Behandlung von Knochenmetastasen. Hier war bereits nach zwei Jahren wesentliche neue Literatur zu berücksichtigen, so der Direktor der Klinik und Poliklinik für Urologie, Universitätsklinikum Carl Gustav Carus an der Technischen Universität Dresden. Aber auch neue Themen wurden bearbeitet, darunter der Stellenwert der Protonentherapie, die Prävention von Kiefernekrosen bei Behandlung von Knochenmetastasen sowie bildgebende Verfahren. 

Konkret enthält die Leitlinie, nach Auskunft von Professor Wirth, nun detaillierte Empfehlungen, welche bildgebende Diagnostik für welche Indikation in Primärdiagnostik und Ausbreitungsdiagnostik empfohlen wird - aber auch, was nicht empfohlen wird. Für die Behandlung von Knochenmetastasen und insbesondere für die Zweitlinientherapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms werden neue medikamentöse Optionen benannt, aber auch die Prävention von Komplikationen adressiert. Für die aktive Überwachung (Active Surveillance) wurden die Indikationen eines Abbruchs der Therapie präzisiert. Bei der Strahlentherapie des high risk bzw. lokal fortgeschrittenen Karzinoms wird auch die Option einer kürzeren Hormontherapie als bisher eingeräumt. Bei der Früherkennung hat sich dagegen lediglich das Statement zur Studienlage, nicht aber das grundsätzliche Vorgehen geändert. Der Dresdner Urologe: Die Änderungen sind für Ärzte und Patienten relevant. Es wird verstärkt darauf ankommen, dass die Ärzte ihren Patienten den Nutzen und auch einen möglichen Schaden der Maßnahmen verständlich erläutern, so dass die Patienten gut informiert über die gewünschten Behandlungsmaßnahmen entscheiden können. 

Da bereits während der Aktualisierung weiterer Überarbeitungsbedarf identifiziert wurde, will die rund 50-köpfige Leitliniengruppe das Projekt der lebendigen Leitlinie fortführen und beantragte beim onkologischen Leitlinienprogramm nun Mittel für weitere jährliche modulare Aktualisierungen für die nächsten vier Jahre. Dieser Antrag bedeutet eine konsequente Umsetzung unseres Konzeptes und ist der erste dieser Art, betont Professor Wirth, der auf dem 63. DGU-Kongress vom 14. bis 17. September 2011 in Hamburg über Änderungen in der Leitlinie referieren und damit eine breite Fachöffentlichkeit informieren wird. 

Hintergrundinformation: Die Erstellung sowie die laufende Aktualisierung der interdisziplinären S3-Prostatakarzinom-Leitlinie erfolgte unter der Federführung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V. in Kooperation mit dem ÄZQ im Rahmen des Leitlinienprogramms Onkologie der Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Wissenschaftlichen Medizinischen Fachgesellschaften e.V. (AWMF), der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V. (DKG) und der Deutschen Krebshilfe e.V. (DKH). Dabei haben folgende beteiligte Organisationen mitgewirkt: der Berufsverband der Deutschen Urologen e.V., die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Radioonkologie (DEGRO), die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hämatologie und Onkologie (DGHO), der Berufsverband Deutscher Strahlentherapeuten (BVDST), die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Pathologie (DGP), die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Nuklearmedizin (DGN), die Deutsche Röntgengesellschaft (DRG), sowie der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe (BPS). 

_Quelle: Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V._ 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*1. Aktualisierung der S3-Leitlinie zur Kommentierung freigegeben* 





Die "Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms" wurde im Jahr 2009 erstellt. Seit Januar 2011 erfolgte die erste modulare Aktualisierung einzelner Kapitel. 
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/WernerS/AppData/Roaming/T-Online/T-Online_Software_6/eMail/user/usr_Standard_000000/tmp/Part13[/IMG]




_Mehr..._ 

Überarbeitet wurden die Kapitel 
1. Früherkennung und Screening, 
2. Diagnostik und Stadieneinteilung, 
3. Active Surveillance, 
4. operative Therapie und 
5. Strahlentherapie (einschließlich LDR-Brachytherapie) des lokal begrenzten und lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms,
6. HIFU sowie
7. Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms und bei Knochenmetastasen. 
Die aktualisierte Fassung kann ab sofort bis einschließlich 12.10.2011 kommentiert werden. Inhaltliche Änderungswünsche sollten  wenn möglich  mit Literatur belegt werden. Bitte senden Sie Ihre Kommentare an info@azq.de Diese E-Mail Adresse ist gegen Spam Bots geschützt, Sie müssen Javascript aktivieren, damit Sie es sehen können .

Ergänzung durch die Web-Redaktion des BPS: 
Die Version 2.0  1. Aktualisierung 2011 (PDF-Format, 2,0 MB) der Leitlinie kann hier vom BPS-Server heruntergeladen werden.




Quelle: 
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...731&Itemid=149

Das Medikament Abirateron ist neu in den Therapieoptionen enthalten. 

Gruß
Werner

----------


## paul007

Aktuelles dazu:

http://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/Nachric...xis/16675.html

Ulla

----------


## paul007

In Anlehnung an Reinardo   nur einmal so nachgedacht !




> Im BPS=Forum ist ueber *Abiraterone* diskutiert worden als handele es sich  um eine neue Wunderdroge. Handelt es sich aber doch nur um eine  raffiniert ausgetueftelte Variante von Hormontherapie, die es vermag,  den letzten Rest Testosteron aus dem Koerper herauszudruecken. Das k a n  n gar kein so wundersames Medikament sein und das Ergebnis duerfte im  Einzelfall, wenn man die Vorbehandlungen kennt, vorhersagbar sein.


Vergleichsweiser KOSTENANSATZ:

  1.    Spritze / *LHRH Analoga*  Zoladex (Astrazeneca)  10,8 mg - 3 Monatsdepot                =       *520 EURO*

2.   *Zytiga* (Abiraterone) 120 Tabeletten mit je 250 mg in 1 Packung
         = 4.430 EURO
        Empfohlene Tagesdosis 1000 mg  d.h. 4 Tabletten täglich  
        d.h. 1 Packung mit 120 Tabeltten reicht 1 Monat
        4.430 EURO x 3 Monate                                                                                            =                                                                                                           *13.290 EURO
*http://www.zytiga.com/pdf/prescribin...n.pdf#zoom=100

Wenn ich aus der Durchschnittsrente den KV-Beitrag überschlage in Relation zu den oben aufgezeigten Kosten - wie können die neuen Medikamente noch alle finanziert werden bei diesen unglaublichen Preisen ? 
Mit MDV 3100, Tasquinimod etc. wird es sich nicht anders verhalten.

Ulla

----------


## WernerS

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

ich habe neue Werte und diese in myprostate.eu eingestellt. In die Berichtsspalte dieses Forums habe ich geschrieben:




> _30.08.11 PSA jetzt 69,1. CGA 28,6 und Ostase 33,7. Bis auf den PSA-Wert eine gute Entwicklung. Aber was ist die Ursache? Ab heute nehme ich zusätzlich zu Abiraterone Leukine. Aus der Härtefallregelung habe ich noch Abi bis Ende September.
> 
> 20.09.11 Alles sinkt: PSA 56,6;CGA 23,7;NSE 12,7;Ostase 33,4.
> Sind es die Leukine ? Einnahmeplan: 5 Tage je 200 mcg, 2 Tage Pause; wieder 5 Tage 200 mcg usw. Onkologe hat für weitere 30 Tage (120 Stück) Abiraterone verschrieben._


Grafisch ist die Entwicklung dargestellt in: 

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=197&page=graphic


Gruß
WernerS

----------


## LowRoad

*D.Luke:*
_"I participated in both the cougar 301 (post Taxotere) and 302 (pre Taxotere) studies and still have patients active on the Trial despite FDA approval...that's nearly 4years on study. PSAs over 1000 in several men w diffuse bone mets and failed hormones and chemotherapy prior. We did not have a significant side effectbto report in those 4years. Interesting note seem to have 3 populations of responders. 

1) those w dramatic declines in psa seem to have long responses. 
2) rapid failures with rapid psa rise and radiographic progression pts feel sick 
3) psa bounces but pts feel well and no radiographic progression. Treating mds have to be patient w this final group. I had 1 patient his psa bounce from 200 to 500 for 21 months, but he felt well so stayed on the drug on the 22nd month his psa declined to <30 and remained there fornover 2years now. 

I'm starting to check circulating tumor cells to help with these patients. Also if pt on zytiga develops weakness need to check phosphorous levels seeing more and more of this."_

_"Ich nahm sowohl in der COUGAR-301 (post Taxotere) und 302 (pre Taxotere) Studien teil und wir haben noch immer Patienten, die trotz FDA-Zulassung in der Studie sind... damit sind sie fast 4 Jahre in der Studie. PSAs über 1000 bei mehreren Männern mit diffusen Knochen Metas nach Versagen einer vorausgegangenen Hormone und Chemotherapie. In den 4 Jahren wurde uns von keinen signifikanten Nebenwirkungen berichtet. Interessante Anmerkung noch, wir sehen grob 3 Ansprechgruppen:
_
_1) die mit dramatischem Rückgänge des PSAs, die scheinen eine lange Remission zu haben. 
2) schnelles Versagen der Therapie mit schnellem PSA-Anstieg und radiologischer Progression, Patienten fühlen sich 'krank'.
3) PSA springt hoch, aber die Patienten fühlen sich wohl, und es zeigt sich keinen radiologische Progression. Die Therapeuten müssen sehr geduldig mit den Patienten dieser letzten Gruppe sein. Ich hatte einen Patienten, sein PSA sprang von 200 auf 500 für 21 Monate, aber er fühlte sich gut, und so blieb das Medikament. Im 22. Monat sank sein PSA auf <30 und blieb dort, bisher 2 Jahre. 

Ich fange an zu prüfen, ob zirkulierende Tumorzellen (CTC) mir bei diesen Patienten helfen. Wenn Patienten auf ZYTIGA Schwäche entwickeln, müssen die Phosphor Serumwerte überprüft werden, sehen wir immer öfter."_

----------


## muehli_01

hallo liebe mitbetroffenen,

dies ist zwar auch keine antwort doch ich habe eine frage zu zytiga,mein mann haz wie bekannt die chemo abegbrochen,und soll nun zytiga bekommen plus prednison 5mg 2x täglich der aktuelle psa wert ist bei 12,03 gesunken von 33 vor 8wochen und dann auf 19 vor 4 wochen,nun möchte der urologe nochmals drei wochen warten bis zum nächsten psa wert und dann mit zytiga anfangen,meine frage warum nicht jetzt schon?macht es sinn?mein mann würde lieber jetzt als gleich anfangen was ich auch durchaus verstehen kann weil dann unternimmt man was .
danke für eure mühe .
lieben gruss gabi

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> hallo liebe mitbetroffenen,
> 
> dies ist zwar auch keine antwort doch ich habe eine frage zu zytiga,mein mann haz wie bekannt die chemo abegbrochen,und soll nun zytiga bekommen plus prednison 5mg 2x täglich der aktuelle psa wert ist bei 12,03 gesunken von 33 vor 8wochen und dann auf 19 vor 4 wochen,nun möchte der urologe nochmals drei wochen warten bis zum nächsten psa wert und dann mit zytiga anfangen,meine frage warum nicht jetzt schon?macht es sinn?mein mann würde lieber jetzt als gleich anfangen was ich auch durchaus verstehen kann weil dann unternimmt man was .
> danke für eure mühe .
> lieben gruss gabi


den Verlauf verstehe ich nicht, Chemo abgebrochen obwohl der Wert des PSA sinkt wegen was Hämowerte oder ??
an sich verlangt Zytiga Progress unter Chemo um verordnet zu werden.
Wie dem auch sei, bei aktuell PSA 12,03 ist es unerheblich ob diese Verabreichung jetzt oder in 4 Wochen startet, aus der Studie 3 zu Zytiga ist der stat. Mittelwert der Wirksamkeitsdauer zu entnehmen.-

----------


## muehli_01

hallo günther,

die chemo wurde auf wunsch meines mannes abgebrochen,da der allgemeinzustand trotz realtiv guter blutwerte schlecht ist.
er hatte 9zyklen taxotere.
wobei wir dann wieder darüber nachdenken sollten chemo um jeden preiss?mein mann ist derjenige der entscheidet er ist der patient und ich unterstütze ihn,und gestern mit dem uro besprochen ab heute geht es mit zytiga los.werte statistiken alles gut,aber letztendlich zählt auch der mensch,
in diesem sinne vielen dank für deine antwort
lieben gruss

gabi

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Gabi,
ich verstehe das Thema Abbruch wegen Zustand durchaus, es ist nicht immer im Interesse des Patienten Chemo um jeden Preis es muss auch noch Lebensqualität bleiben. Der Uro muss das nur detailliert protokollieren um nicht nach 24 Monaten einen Regress zu riskieren.
Startet mal Zytiga ich drücke die Daumen, dass Dein Mann zu den 2/3 gehört wo das Medikament wirkend startet. Ich habe 2 Betroffenen hier und die Nebenwirkungen halten sich in Grenzen, wichtig ist es die Körpersalze und speziell Kalium in allen Ausprägungen im Auge zu behalten und auch Hydrokortisonthematiken zu verfolgen.
Alles Gute

----------


## muehli_01

hallo guenther 
vielen dank für die wünsche nachdem ich mich ab und an mit dem urologen streite die ärzte haben es ja nicht ganz so gerne wenn man sich selber ein bisschen schlau macht, passt es doch ganz gut und ich denke er weiss schon was er macht und er ist sehr fit auf seinem gebiet,prüfarzt ist er auch noch.
heute erste gabe zytiga plus prednison,warten wir es einfach ab mein motto alles schön im auge behalten,und schritt für schritt,und für uns gilt wenn ein problem mit dem gesundheitszustand,dann sofort ohne umwege in die urologie ins kh.dort kennt man uns und die problematik und immer wieder wird gesagt bitte nicht scheuen wenn was ist,und wenns nur ne kleinigkeit ist auch wenn es nicht zu glauben ist die menschlichkeit dort freut mich immer wieder besonders für meinen mann.nebenbei bemerkt ist es auch ein prostatakarzinom zentrum,
nochmals danke und ich werde berichten .
liebe grüsse
gabi

----------


## schoenherr

Hallo Guenther,
ich würde gern näheres erfahren über die Ergebnisse der beiden von Dir genannten Betroffenen, die Zytiga nehmen : die positiven Wirkungen und die genannten Nebenwirkungen. Ist da auch Hautausschlag aufgetreten? Was meinst Du mit *"die Hydrokortisonthematiken verfolgen"*?

chris

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Chris,
soweit die beiden Betroffenen das bisher hinter sich haben ( 3 bzw. 4 Monate) gibt es keine äusserlichen Themen wie Hautaussschlag etc. . Mit Hydrokortisonthematik meinte ich, dass bei beiden eine Verträglichkeit auf die Themen Prdnison und Prednisolon statt fand umdort von haus auf Unverträglichkeiten vorauszusehen. Der jeweilige PSA Abfall ist erheblich, die Blutwerte (1. Monat 14 wöchentlich 2. Monat 14 tägig ab 3. Monat monatlich)sind im normalen Bereich, die in der III Studie und imBeipack angegebenen möglichen Nebenwirkungen auf den Kaliumhaushalt etc. sind bis dato nicht aufgetreten.

----------


## muehli_01

hallo liebe mitstreiter,

seit zwei wochen nimmt mein mann zytiga und wird gut vertragen die blutwerte sind gut jedoch ist er sehr müde und steht meistens erst gegen mittag auf,die ärzte sagen dass es völlig normal ist,weil sein stoffwechsel in vollem gang ist.mein mann fühlt sich im bett momentan am sichersten und ich weiss auch dass er sich nicht hängen lässt,körperlich ist er sehr schwach klar vom liegen doch was kann ich tun es macht mich irre daneben zu stehen und nicht helfen zu können,schmerzfrei ist er und das ist auch schon ganz viel wert.dienstag haben wir einen termin für ein knochenzintigramm,vielleicht liegt dort des rätsels lösung,nicht dass es jemand falsch versteht ich lasse ihn auch liegen und bringe ihm alles was er mag ohne irgendwelche vorwürfe denn sie wären fehl am platz.vielen dank fürs zuhören und vielleicht habt ihr doch den einen oder anderen rat

lieben gruss
gabi

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Gabi,

versucht mal über euren Onkologen eine Reihe Ergotherapie zu bekommen. Das ist keine anstrengende Krankengymnastik, sondern mäßige Bewegungstherapie, die nur den Kreislauf in Gang halten soll. Es gibt sicher Therapeuten in der Nähe, die nötigenfalls auch Hausbesuche machen.

Grüße und alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## muehli_01

hallo heribert,

ja das hätte mir auch einfallen können,war zu einfach, kopf zu voll,vielen dank für den tip.
lieben gruss

gabi

----------


## muehli_01

hallo ,

mein mann bekommt seit zwei monaten zytiga,wegen chemounverträglichkeit,besserung zum heutigen tage gleich null ich bin sehrwahrscheinlich zu ungeduldig,laufen geht weiterhin sehr schlecht,chloesterin auch immer ein wenig erhöht,der uro meint aber nicht soo schlimm,psa wird noch nicht kontrolliert,was mich irritiert dass der urin gar nicht kontolliert wird,mein mann hat ein urostoma also bleibt uns die beobachtung ....und auf den geruch zu achten...ja kann man nach zwei jahren gut erkennen mit dem kh sind wir verblieben wenn keine schmerzen(nieren) kein kh, weil zu viel antibiothika sind auch nicht gut,aber wie ist es denn bei anderen zytiga neulingen...im profil kann man die geschichte meines mannes  nachlesen,zu anfang haben wir durogesic gesenkt weil er meinte es ging ihm besser ,seit 3 wochen aber wieder erhöht,man muss sagen der urologe ist ein rustikaler und immer für ein streitgespräch gut .... was nicht immer negativ ist,aber mein mann muss sich bei ihm aufgehoben fühlen.
lieben gruss
gabi

----------


## paul007

Hallo,
als erstes wünsche ich allen hier noch viel Glück und alles Gute für das neue Jahr.
Dass Abiraterone bei einigen Betroffenen leider keine grosse Wirkung zeigte ist ja zwischen-
zeitlich bekannt.
Jetzt gibt es in einem Interview mit Prof. Heidenreich folgenden Hinweis:

Frage:
  Ist der PSA-Wert unter der Therapie mit Abiraterone unzuverlässig?

Antwort: 
  PSA ist in dieser Situation kein verlässlicher Marker.
  Wir verlassen uns in der Uniklinik Aachen nicht nur auf den PSA-Wert und bestimmen außer dem PSA 
  auch Lactatdehydrogenase und C-reaktives Protein. 
  Diese Parameter zeigen verlässlicher an, ob eine Progression vorliegt oder ob die PSA-Schwankungen 
durch Tumorzellzerfall entstehen.

Nachzulesen ---  BPS-Magazin 03-2011 --- Seite 20 --- Frage 6: 
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/imag...e=16&view=FitB

  Also könnte so ein Flare-up nicht unbedingt das Versagen von Abiraterone sein sondern das Gegenteil  der Nachweis, dass Abi seine Wirkung zeigt.

  Überlegungen:
  - wie lange kann so ein Flare-up mit einem höheren PSA-Wert denn dauern ?
  - ab wann kann man mit dieser Erhöhung rechnen ?
  - wie kann man in Verbindung mit den Werten Lactatdehydrogenase und C-reaktives Protein 
  ( ?? hoch / niedrig ) dann die Vermutung haben, dass bei PSA-Erhöhung Abi dann doch wirken würde ?

  Wer kann mit eigenen Erfahrungen dazu berichten ?

   LG - Ulla

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Ulla,

Deine Fragen sind noch nicht zu beantworten, weil noch keine längeren Erfahrungswerte vorliegen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## weinreich

hallo mitstreiter

ich kenne das,was ulla schreibt.

ich messe noch..sensitives crp und den cea-wert.

zu den ldh-wert soll gemessen werden..ldh 4  und ldh 5.

die quelle hierzu kann ich nachschieben.

gruss aus hbg.....manni

----------


## paul007

Hallo Hansjörg,

ich glaube nicht, dass es zu kurz ist für aussagefähige Erkenntnisse.
Durch die Härtefallregelung für Abi konnte man seit 1 Jahr Erfahrungen sammeln !
Sollte dieses Zeitfenster Deiner Meinung nach zu wenig sein ?
Die Vorgehensweise von Prof. Heidenreich zeigt doch mit den beiden zusätzlichen Werten LDH und CRP, dass man durch den Einsatz innerhalb von 1 Jahr schon weiter gekommen ist in der Auslegung wie ein steigender PSA-Wert unter Abi mit Einbeziehung von LDH und CRP einzuschätzen ist / beurteilt werden muss.
Ich wollte diese interessante Info einfach hier  wo doch mehr lesen  einbringen und hören, wie sich der Verlauf bei den Betroffenen zwischenzeitlich darstellt  und ob diese beiden Werte LDH und CRP von den anderen Ärzten in der Beurteilung auch mit einbezogen werden. 
Es stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, ob andere Ärzte überhaupt von der Einbeziehung dieser beiden anderen Werten etwas wissen und somit in die Beurteilung mit einfließen lassen können.
(  ich gestatte mir diesen Gedankenansatz aus aktuellem Anlass durch die Aussage eines Onkos, der der Meinung ist, dass bei einem radikal Prostatektomierten der PSA-Wert in der Nachsorge bei 2,80 ng/ml noch immer im Referenzbereich !!!  liegt und somit keinerlei Diagnostik erforderlich ist ! 
Ja, Hansjörg so etwas gibt es auch, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle ! ) 

Also dann mal auf ein hoffentlich umfangreiches Feedback.
Gruß - auch an Dich Manni 
 Ulla

Nachtrag:
Mein Link für die Seite zum BPS-Magazin hier nochmals ( hat sich in meinen Eintrag irgendwie nicht richtig hinein kopiert )
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/imag...e=16&view=FitB

----------


## WernerS

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/halloulla1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...alloulla2.jpg/


Gruß
WernerS

----------


## Manfred P

Hallo,

möchte meinen Beitrag zu Abiraterone fortsetzen.

Am 20.06.2011 fing ich mit 76,44 PSA an, jetzt am 30.01.2012 ist mein 
PSA auf 18,92 gefallen.

Dafür sind meine Nebenwirkungen erheblich.

Schweißausbrüche, Schwindelgefühle, Atemnot beim Treppensteigen,
Herzklopfen, Hitzewallungen,Taubheit in Händen und Füßen.

Man sagte mir, dass die Symptome ähnlich wie bei der Chemo sind.

Hoffe dass, die Quälerei sich lohnt und der PSA weiter fällt.

Für Reaktionen Betroffener wär ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße M.P

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Manfred:-

Eigentlich freue ich mich immer, wenn Mitbetroffene sich für die DHB entscheiden (weil ich von dieser Therapie viel halte), aber die Entwicklung bei Dir ist leider nicht der idealtypische Verlauf. Allerdings entspricht die von Dir gewählte Fortsetzung der Therapie auch nicht dem von Leibowitz entwickelten Protokoll. Mit der 2. und gar 3. DHB hast Du die Therapie eigentlich umgewandelt in eine normale intermittierende Hormontherapie. Diese wirkt gegenüber einer kontinuierlich betriebenen Hormontherapie nicht lebensverlängernd sondern schafft nur Erholungspausen. Und die die Folge - Hormonresistenz - ist die gleiche.
Schon einen zweiten Zyklus DHB hätte Leibowitz mit einer leichten (!) Chemotherapie kombiniert.  Damit hättest Du eine nach derzeitigem Wissen maximal mögliche Wirkung erzielt, die auch länger vorgehalten hätte. 
Das Wirkungsspektrum der Chemotherapie  ist anders als das der Hormontherapie, überlagert diese aber nicht vollständig. Deshalb wachsen auch während und nach einer Chemotherapie wieder Krebszellen nach, die hormon-sensibel sind. Aus diesem Grunde wird Abiraterone, das ja nur eine Fortentwicklung der Hormontherapie ist, nach Chemo-Resistenz noch einmal für einige Zeit wirksam. Eine langfristige Perspektive ist das natürlich nicht.
In der Lage, in der Du Dich befindest, kann ich Dir nur raten, einen Spezialisten für fortgeschrittenen Krebs aufzusuchen und Dich diesem zur Behandlung anzuvertrauen. Ich kann Dir da nur an DR. F.E. denken, hoffe aber, dass Du hier im Forum noch andere Hinweise bekommst.
Alles Gute. Reinardo

----------


## Manfred P

Hallo Reinardo,

Du hast gut reden vor 11 Jahren hat sich kein Urologe mit der dreifachen 
Hormontherapie beschäftigt. Dann fand ich einen Urologen in einer anderen
Stadt und habe die dreifache DHB gemacht 1/4 Jahresspritze Zoladex, Casodex,
Proscar.
Leider ist der Urologe nicht bereit gewesen eine leichte Chemo nach Leibowitz
durchzuführen.
Ich hatte auch Kontakt mit Dr. F.E aufgenommen.
Bin in Behandlung in der UNI-Klinik mit Abiraterone, habe meine Unterlagen
zur Einsicht eingereicht es wurde entschieden mit Abiraterone die Therapie
anzufangen.
Werde das nächste mal Deinen Beitrag mitnehmen und dem Prof. zeigen ob ich
in der Behandlung falsch bin?

Viele Grüße M.P

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Manfred:-

"Falsch" liegst Du in der Behandlung mit Abiraterone sicherlich nicht, denn diese entspricht ja der von den Behandlungsrichlinien vorgesehenen Therapiefolge. Die Frage ist jedoch nach der längerfristigen, mindestens mittelfristigen Perspektive, wenn auch Abiraterone nicht mehr wirkt. Was machen die Ärzte dann noch? 
In diesem Unterforum zitiert Lowroad den amerikanischen Arzt SnuffyMeyers, wie er seine Therapie plant. Vielleicht findest Du für Dein Gespräch mit dem Klinik-Chef darin noch Hinweise. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-was-tun/page3
Für die vielen hier schreibenden und mitlesenden Abiraterone-Patienten ist der Fortgang Deiner Behandlung von allgemeinem Interesse. Es wäre schön, wenn Du uns weiter berichten könntest.

Mit freundlichem Gruss und alles Gute,  Reinardo

----------


## RalfDm

Da es keinen Sinn macht, zwei getrennte threads zum Abirateron-Erfahrungsaustausch zu führen, habe ich sie zu einem (dem von Ulla begonnenen) zusammengeführt.

Ralf

----------


## RuStra

> Da es keinen Sinn macht, zwei getrennte threads zum Abirateron-Erfahrungsaustausch zu führen, habe ich sie zu einem (dem von Ulla begonnenen) zusammengeführt.
> 
> Ralf


Prima! dann gehts hier weiter ... und immer weiter ... der Abi-Erfahrungsaustausch hat gerade erst begonnen ...

Ich möchte auf die postings von Dr. Potter aufmerksam machen im Kontext zweier Fragen:

1. Kann man auch mit weniger als den 4 Pillen täglich = 1000 mg auskommen? 

2. Kann man auch zusammen mit Essen die Pillen nehmen (was ja eigentlich verboten ist)?

Ich find das ziemlich sensationell, was der Potter erzählt. 




> Abiraterone was designed as an orally active drug, and as such was designed to be absorbed with food.


Selbst wenn man auf dem langen Weg der Medikamenten-Entwicklung konzediert, dass wenn in der Phase-I-Studie die Minimal- und Maximal-Dosen ausgetestet wurden (250 mg und 1000 mg) und danach beibehalten worden sind und jetzt so und nicht anders zugelassen worden sind, stellt sich doch im Einzelfall die Frage, warum permanent die Riesen-Dosis weiter in den body reinkippen, wenns sogar mit einem Zehntel der Menge auch genauso funktionieren kann.

Was sagt ihr?

Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> 1. Kann man auch mit weniger als den 4 Pillen täglich = 1000 mg auskommen?


*
jezebell*, on February 2, 2012 at 11:09 am said: 
The high cost of abiraterone at £3,000 per month is *based on the high dosage of 4 tablets per day*. This high dosage is *only needed for the first month and can be decreased to 1 tablet per day, giving a long-term cost of only £750 per month*. The same scientists have also developed *salvestrol platinum* which has been shown to be powerful against all forms of cancer, including prostate cancer, and is available in the UK for *£60* per month.


*[ jezebell* = das ist wohl Dr. Potter, 2.2.2012:

Die hohen Kosten des Abiraterone von 3000 Pfund kommen im wesentlichen von der hohen Dosierung von 4 Tabletten pro Tag. Diese hohe Dosierung ist lediglich für den ersten Monat nötig und kann reduziert werden auf 1 Tablette pro Tag, was zu einer Konstenreduzierung von nur 750 Pfund pro Monat führt.
Diegleichen Wissenschaftler [die auch das Abiraterone entwickelt haben] haben auch das Salvestrol Platinum entwickelt, das eine Anti-Krebs-Wirkung bei allen Krebs-Formen gezeigt hat inkl. Prostatakrebs. Es ist in UK erhältlich für 60 Pfund pro Monat.

]
*
Sitemaster*, on February 2, 2012 at 11:23 am said: 
*
Dear Dr. Potter:*
Are you able to *provide references* for the clinical use of abiraterone acetate at 750 mg/d and for the use of salvestrol platinum in the management of prostate cancer? I am not familiar with such data.

[ *Lieber Dr. Potter*, können Sie uns Referenzen für den klinischen Einsatz des AA bei 750 mg/Tag nennen und auch für Salvestrol im Management des Pca? Mir sind solche Daten nicht bekannt.]
*

jezebell*, on February 4, 2012 at 7:12 am said: 

Abiraterone is an *exceedingly potent drug, active at the nanomolar level*. The *high dose of 4 tablets (1 gram) per day was arrived at from the Phase 1 clinical study*, which showed this to be the maximum effective dose. The minimum effective dose was 250 mg, which is equivalent to 1 tablet per day. The *high dose of 1 gram per day is needed to adjust the body to total androgen deprivation. After a month the LHRH signals have subsided and so a lower maintenance dose can be given*. This and other aspects are being investigated in *over 34 different ongoing clinical trials* on abiraterone. 

[ Abiraterone ist ein ausserordentlich potentes Medikament, auf Nanomolar-Ebene wirksam. 
(Die Stoffmengenkonzentration (alte Bezeichnung Molarität) gibt den Quotienten der gelösten Stoffmenge und dem Volumen der Lösung an. auf Nanomolar-Ebene soll heissen, dass im Bereich von Millardsten Teilen pro Volumeneinheit das AA noch aktiv ist)
Die hohe Dosis von 4 Tabletten (1 g) pro Tag kam von der Phase-I-Studie, die das als am meisten effektive Dosis ermittelt hat. Die am geringsten effektive Dosis war 250mg, was 1 Tablette pro Tag entspricht. 
Die hohe Dosis von 1 g pro Tag ist nötig, um den Körper an die totale Androgen-Deprivation anzupassen. Nach einem Monat ist die LHRH-Signalgebung abgeklungen und deshalb kann eine niedrigere Pflege-Dosis gegeben werden.
Diese und andere Aspekte sind in über 34 verschiedenen klinischen Studien zum Abiraterone untersucht worden.
]

[das folgende übersetze ich nicht mehr, das ist ein anderes Thema]

----------


## RuStra

> 2. Kann man auch zusammen mit Essen die Pillen nehmen (was ja eigentlich verboten ist)?


*Gerry Potter*, on *February 10, 2012* at 6:09 am said: 

This discussion has raised another question and that is, *Can abiraterone be taken with food?*

This is a somewhat controversial area, so I will *give my opinion as a pharmacologist rather than as a doctor.*

The manufacturers prescribing instructions for abiraterone (see section 5.4, Food Effect) state clearly that it should not be taken with food:

*ZYTIGA® must be taken on an empty stomach*. Exposure of abiraterone increases up to *10-fold when abiraterone acetate is taken with meals*. No food should be eaten for at least two hours before the dose of ZYTIGA® is taken and for at least one hour after the dose of ZYTIGA® is taken. Abiraterone Cmax and AUC0-∞ (exposure) were increased up to 17- and 10-fold higher, respectively, when a single dose of abiraterone acetate was administered with a meal compared to a fasted state.

This is because the clinical data for this disease indication has been *conducted at a dose of 1 g daily taken without food.*

It is worth re-stating the fact that abiraterone is an exceedingly potent drug, *so that it has always surprised m*e when *such high doses (1 gram)* of abiraterone acetate are used. 

*Abiraterone is five times more potent than letrozole (Femera), an aromatase inhibitor* used to treat breast cancer, which is taken at a daily dose of 20 mg. So why isnt abiraterone taken at a dose of 20 mg. The main reason is the *poor uptake of abiraterone acetate in the un-fed state*. Abiraterone acetate has been specially formulated as the acetate to help increase intestinal absorption and bioavailability through absorption by digestion. *Without food digestion, there is poor absorption*. 

*The main reason for such high doses is therefore due to the very poor absorption of abiraterone acetate by the intestine in the un-fed state*. Given on an empty stomach*, only about 5% of abiraterone is absorbed* by the intestine, so for a 1 g (1000 mg) dose only about 50 mg is absorbed and the remaining 950 mg is excreted. *What a waste of drug when 95% is excreted*. 

It would make far better sense if the absorption of the drug can be increased somehow, as is found when the drug is taken with food. Abiraterone was designed as an orally active drug, and as such was designed to be absorbed *with* food. When abiraterone is taken *with* food, *the absorption increases dramatically  by 10-fold*. The area under the curve (AUC) exposure is a measure of the volume of the drug absorbed into the bloodstream and this increased 10-fold when abiraterone was administered with a meal. *So it is important to realise that the concentration of abiraterone in the body increases 10-fold when taken with food*. In this way *a 100 mg dose* will deliver the *same amount of drug as a 1000 mg dose without food*. This means a dose as low as 100 mg could be taken with food to deliver the same pharmacological effect as 1000 mg without food.

Since it appears that *some clinicians are already administering abiraterone with food*, it should be borne *in mind that a single tablet dose of 250 mg taken with food will deliver 2.5 times more drug than 4 tablets taken without food.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Gerry Potter, 10.2.2012:*

Die Debatte hat eine andere Frage aufgeworfen: Kann Abiraterone zusammen mit Essen genommen werden?

Das ist ein kontroverses Thema, ich kann hier nur meine Meinung eher als Pharmakologe denn als Arzt wiedergeben.

In der AA-Verordnung steht klar, dass es nicht zusammen mit Nahrungsaufnahme genommen werden sollte:
[ Wiedergabe . Schenkichmir  hat sowieso jeder, der AA nimmt]

Das ist aufgrund der klinischen Daten für diese Indikation so, 1 g täglich, genommen ohne Essen.

Es ist wichtig, nochmals zu betonen, das AA ein ausserordentlich wirksames Medikament ist, sodass es mich immer wieder überrascht hat, dass [auch in den klinischen Studien, meint er wohl] solch hohe Dosen (1 g) von AA eingesetzt wurden.

AA ist fünf mal wirksamer als Letrozole(Femera), einem Aromatase-Hemmer zur Behandlung von Brustkrebs, das mit einer täglichen Dosis von 20mg genommen wird. Warum wird also AA nicht auch mit einer Dosis von 20mg genommen? Der Hauptgrund ist die schlechte Absorption im Nüchtern-Zustand. AA ist speziell entwickelt worden als Azetat um die Aufnahme im Darm und die Bioverfügbarkeit durch die Verdauung zu erhöhen. Ohne Nahrungs-Aufnahme ist die Absorption schlecht.

Der Hauptgrund für solch hohe Dosen liegt demnach in der sehr schlechten Absorption des AA durch den Dünndarm im Nüchtern-Zustand.
Auf einen leeren Magen gegeben, werden nur 5% des Abiraterone durch den Dünndarm resorbiert, von den 1000mg also nur 50mg und die restlichen 950mg werden ausgeschieden. Was für eine Verschwendung, wenn 95% ausgeschieden werden.

Es würde viel mehr Sinn machen, wenn die Absorption des Medikamentes irgendwie verbessert werden könnte, so wie es der Fall ist, wenn man das Medikament zusammen mit Essen einnimmt. Abiraterone wurde konstruiert als ein oral aufzunehmendes Medikament und als solches dafür bestimmt, zusammen mit Essen aufgenommen zu werden. Wenn Abiraterone zusammen mit Essen genommen wird, steigt die Absorption dramatisch an  auf das Zehnfache.
[  ]

----------


## VolkerCz

Hallo Rudolf,

Professor Gerry Potter ist ja kein Unbekannter. Als Professor für klinische Chemie dürfte er Stoffwechselvorgänge
eigentlich richtig einschätzen. Nur ist die Aussage so ungeheuerlich, daß man das gar nicht glauben kann. Vor allem
nach den jahrelangen Studien über AA, in denen doch eigentlich die Aufnahme von AA im Körper ein wichtiger Schwerpunkt
hätte sein müssen. Dominieren hier vielleicht nur die gewinnmaximierenden Argumente. Ist die Gesundheit der Betroffenen
nur zweitrangig? Wär ja ein Ding. Aber was jetzt tun? Die Firma wird ihre Vorgehensweise und Medikation natürlich
verteidigen und alles als dummes Zeug hinstellen.
Ich bin ratlos.
Zytiga nehme ich seit 15.September 2011. Immer eine Stunde vor dem Frühstück auf nüchternen Magen.
Dazu 5 mg Prednison alles mit stillem kaltem Wasser. Seit letzter Woche habe ich mir eine heftige Gastritis
eingehandelt, die eigentlich nur auf die obigen Medikamente zurückzuführen ist. Inzwischen trenne ich
die Einnahme von Prednison und Zytiga und nehme warmen Pfefferminztee als Flüssigkeit dazu.
Nach Haferschleimtagen und Zwieback gehts mir jetzt wieder etwas besser.
Aber was jetzt machen. Geringere Dosis von Zytiga bei gleichzeitiger Nahrungsaufnahme würde alles
wesentlich erleichtern.
Im Studienzentrum Charite Berlin bei Frau Dr. Steiner ist entweder ständig besetzt und wenn es frei ist,
geht keiner dran. Vermutlich sinds verunsicherte Abiratironiker.
*Kleiner Nachtrag*:
Jetzt habe ich doch noch jemanden erreicht. Meine Vermutung war falsch. Es hat noch keiner dort angerufen.
Man weiß von diesen Aussagen nichts.
Gruß Volker

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> Professor Gerry Potter ist ja kein Unbekannter. Als Professor für klinische Chemie dürfte er Stoffwechselvorgänge
> eigentlich richtig einschätzen. Nur ist die Aussage so ungeheuerlich, daß man das gar nicht glauben kann. Vor allem
> nach den jahrelangen Studien über AA, in denen doch eigentlich die Aufnahme von AA im Körper ein wichtiger Schwerpunkt
> hätte sein müssen.


Doch, ich schätze schon, dass die Aussagen von Potter stimmen.
Snuffy Myers hatte schon letzten Mai (Video) darauf hingewiesen, dass man bei der Aufnahme aufpassen muss.
Hier:




> 25.5.2011:
> Zuerst wurde geschaut, wie die biologische Verfügbarkeit auf leeren Magen und
> zusammen mit einer Mahlzeit aussieht. Dabei hat sich gezeigt, dass *gleichzeitige*
> *Nahrungsaufnahme zusammen mit Zytiga den Blutwert dramatisch erhöht*.
> Somit ist die Vorschrift es auf leeren Magen zu nehmen.
> Nimmt man es mit fetthaltigem Essen ein, *kann sich der Serumwert auf das 10 bis*
> *20 fache erhöhen!*
> *Es gibt kaum Medikamente*, die eine so grosse Sicherheit bieten, also auch noch
> *bei 20 facher Überdosierung nicht toxisch wirken*. Ich *prophezeihe mal, dass das*
> *ein Problem in der Paxis werden wird*, was ein paar Leute krank machen wird.


Zwar hat er in einem aktuellen Video von letzter Woche gesagt, dass seine Befürchtungen sich in der Praxis nicht bestätigt hätten, aber in dem zweiten Video zum Zytiga/Abiraterone im Juni 2011 hatte er die therapeutische Breite des Abiraterone mit der von Proscar oder Avodart verglichen und gemeint, die beiden 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer seien so sicher, dass man da kaum überdosieren könne, während das beim Abiraterone anders sei.

Ich nehme also an, dass im Kontext der Produktentwicklung für ein Massengeschäft, wo es vor Ort, beim "End-Anwender" einfach und bequem zugehen soll,  man sich für die sichere Variante entschieden hat: Immer im Nüchtern-Zustand, da kann nicht viel passieren, auch wenn das eine irre Verschwendung ist.
Umgekehrt stelle man sich die Schwierigkeit vor, man wolle den Vorteil dramatisch erhöhter Darm-Resorption im Zuge der Nahrungsaufnahme nutzen. Das ginge wohl nur, indem man ein bestimmtes fettreiches Menü genaustens festlegen würde, an das sich auch alle Patienten halten müssten. Kaum machbar für diese Art "Produkt-Entwicklung". Viel zu gefährlich, viel zu individuell. 
Allerdings, wenn wir uns jetzt wieder mal den aufgeklärten Patienten vorstellen, der auch einen ebenso aufgeklärten Therapeuten hat, warum sollte man da nicht einen Weg finden, erst recht nach der initialen Hormon-Ablation nach 1 oder 2 Monaten, die Abi-Dosis zu senken und dabei darauf achten, dass wegen der Nahrungs-Kopplung nicht überdosiert wird? Wer keinen Mut hat, zusammen mit Essen das Abi zu nehmen, kann einfach die Nüchtern-Nummer fortsetzen, nur die Dosis verringern. 




> Dominieren hier vielleicht nur die gewinnmaximierenden Argumente. Ist die Gesundheit der Betroffenen
> nur zweitrangig? Wär ja ein Ding. Aber was jetzt tun? Die Firma wird ihre Vorgehensweise und Medikation natürlich
> verteidigen und alles als dummes Zeug hinstellen.
> Ich bin ratlos.


Klar, die unselige connection zwischen Medizinprodukt und Geschäft führt zu absurden Situationen. Und ich bin sicher, dass nicht nur die Pharma argumentieren wird, dass ja gerade aus patientenzugewandten Überlegungen heraus diese Verabreichung gewählt wurde, um die Sicherheit der Medikation zu erhöhen.
Allerdings darf man dagegen halten, dass es für den body auch einen Unterschied macht, ob er täglich 1000 oder nur 100mg zu verstoffwechseln hat (wobei ich nicht überblicke, welchen Weg die von Potter beschriebenen 95% gehen, die ohnehin nur ausgeschieden werden, wenn die einfach nur wieder den Darm verlassen, ohne zu stören, gibts kein grosses Verstoffwechselungsproblem).




> Zytiga nehme ich seit 15.September 2011. Immer eine Stunde vor dem Frühstück auf nüchternen Magen.
> Dazu 5 mg Prednison alles mit stillem kaltem Wasser. Seit letzter Woche habe ich mir eine heftige Gastritis
> eingehandelt, die eigentlich nur auf die obigen Medikamente zurückzuführen ist. Inzwischen trenne ich
> die Einnahme von Prednison und Zytiga und nehme warmen Pfefferminztee als Flüssigkeit dazu.
> Nach Haferschleimtagen und Zwieback gehts mir jetzt wieder etwas besser.
> Aber was jetzt machen. Geringere Dosis von Zytiga bei gleichzeitiger Nahrungsaufnahme würde alles
> wesentlich erleichtern.
> Im Studienzentrum Charite Berlin bei Frau Dr. Steiner ist entweder ständig besetzt und wenn es frei ist,
> geht keiner dran. Vermutlich sinds verunsicherte Abiratironiker.
> ...


Frau Dr. Steiner schaut sich ja wohl auch nicht die Videos von Snuffy Myers an oder liest aktuell im prostatecancerinfolink mit - aber dafür ist ja die Selbsthilfe da, dass in Zusammenarbeit mit Kliniken und niedergelassenen Ärzten z.B. auch Infos ausgetauscht werden. Frag sie doch mal, welche Berliner SHG dort Kooperationspartner ist.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## VolkerCz

Hi Rudolf,

Deine Argumentation ist einleuchtend und logisch. Das Forum kann sich beglückwünschen, einen solchen
Analytiker in seinen Reihen zu haben.
Ich habe diese Woche noch einen Termin bei meinem Onkologen im Bethanienkrankenhaus in Frankfurt.
Er ist Mitglied der onkologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis der Professoren Fischer, Knauf und Tesch.
Mal sehen, wie die Herren das sehen.
Vom Gefühl her tendiere ich zum radikalen Reduzieren.
Nur welche Nahrungsmittel sollte man denn mit Zytiga kombinieren? Ich könnte die Einzelpille halbieren und hätte dann
125 mg Abirateronacetat. Vor persönlichen Experimenten schrecke ich nicht zurück. Das hat mir in der letzten Studie
auch den Ruf eingebracht, für Studien schlecht geeignet zu sein. Konflikt zwischen meinem Wohlbefinden und dem Interesse
der Pharmaindustrie. 
Gruß Volker

----------


## chrislin

Hallo Paul und ulla,

ich bin zwar nicht im Härtefallprogramm, bekomme Abiraterone aber seit dem 22. 9. 2011 von meinem Urologen verschrieben.  D
er PSA ist zunächst rasant gefallen, von 713 am 28. 7. 2011 auf 3,63 am 15. 11. 2011. Seither steigt er wieder an: 27. 12. 2011: 11,7; 24. 1. 2012: 28,2. Ich warte die weitere Entwicklung ab, bevor ich mich entscheide, wieder eine Chemotherapie, ev. mit Cabazitaxel zu machen. Im übrigen nehme ich noch Zometa und Plenaxis (LHRH-Antagonist). 
Ich muß mal wieder mein Profil beaqrbeiten, da steht das noch nicht drin.


Grüße von Christian

----------


## RuStra

> Doch, ich schätze schon, dass die Aussagen von Potter stimmen.


Diese Diskussion wird nicht nur von Potter geführt.

Ein Beitrag von Prof. Mark Ratain, Uni Chicago, schon von letztem Oktober im Journal of Clinical Oncology ist hier herunterzuladen, er bezieht sich auch auf das Abiraterone.

Und vor 3 Tagen ist im gleichen Journal eine Antwort von Janssen Cilag erschienen, hier zu finden.

Viel Spass beim Lesen!

----------


## RalfDm

> Und vor 3 Tagen ist im gleichen Journal eine Antwort von Janssen Cilag erschienen, hier zu finden.


Hallo Rudolf,

die Begründung, die Janssen Cilag liefert, ist plausibel und nachvollziehbar, wenn auch in der Quintessenz unbefriedigend:

"Taking a medicine without food is more reproducible and more easily understood and adhered to by the vast majority of patients. In contrast, strict adherence to specific recommendations with respect to the timing and the fat and calorie content of meals over multiple cycles and across a variety of ethnic groups and all regions of the world is unrealistic... Neither physicians nor payers can control what patients eat, or when. Use of food as a mechanism to increase bioavailability in sometimes fragile patients with cancer, who are often taking a variety of other medications, is fraught with problems and risks that cannot be easily overcome. Controlling drug exposure through administration during fasting is a sound and tested approach; it would be irresponsible to encourage any other practice that would cause wide, unpredictable variations in drug exposure that may negatively impact the safety and efficacy of life-extending drugs."

*Übersetzung:* Das Einnehmen eines Medikaments ohne Nahrung ist besser reproduzierbar und leichter verständlich und wird von der großen Mehrheit der Patienten befolgt. Im Gegensatz dazu ist das Einhalten spezifischer Empfehlungen bezüglich der zeitlichen Abfolge und des Fett- und Kaloriengehalts von Mahlzeiten über mehrere Behandlungszyklen und über eine Vielzahl von ethnischen Gruppen und über alle Regionen der Welt unrealistisch... 
Weder die Ärzte noch die Kostenträger können kontrollieren, was oder wann die Patienten essen. Das Einbinden der Nahrung als Mechanismus, um die Bioverfügbarkeit in manchmal geschwächten Krebspatienten, die häufig noch eine Vielzahl anderer Medikamente einnehmen zu verbessern, ist mit Problemen und Risiken befrachtet, die nicht leicht zu überwinden sind. Die Medikamentenaufnahme durch das Verabreichen in nüchternem Zustand zu kontrollieren ist eine vernünftige und erprobte Vorgehensweise; es wäre unverantwortlich, zu irgendeiner anderen Praxis zu ermuntern, die breite, unvorhersehbare Abweichungen bei der Wirkung der Medikamente zur Folge haben und die Sicherheit und Wirksamkeit lebensverlängernder Medikamente beeinträchtigen könnte.

Ralf

----------


## muehli_01

hallo,

zu zytiga nur kurz ,mein mann musste es absetzen weil es nicht anschlug,weil und warum es ist wie es ist.
zusätzlich sind noch neue weichteiltumore dazugekommen,leider auch im bereich des beckens,was nicht mehr bestrahlt werden kann weil ausgereizt.
option wäre noch jevtana aber da die leberwerte schlecht uns sein allgemeinzustand ebenfalls mies ist,glaube ich wir befinden uns auf einem anderen weg.
er bekommt eine hohe dosis durogesic und bei bedarf eine morphin spritze....er schläft viel aber besser als schmerzen.
ich wünsche euch in allen dingen nur das beste.

gabi

----------


## klaymen

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe vor langer Zeit schon mal geposted über die Erfahrungen mit Abiraterone bei meinem Vater (Jahrgang 1931); seine genauere Verlaufsgeschichte finder ihr in meinem Profil (resp. direkt unter http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=364 ). Ausgangssituation vor der Abiraterone Therapie und nach Taxol war ein PSA von 1350 im Januar 2011; dieser sank dann innert 3 Monaten auf 190, stieg dann zuerst relativ langsam wieder an, und seit Oktober 2011 (mit PSA 500) deutlich schneller. Letzte Messung war  Ende Februar 2012, PSA 866. Immerhin über ein Jahr nach Start der Behandlung, so dass man wohl von einem Erfolg mit 12 guten Monaten sprechen kann. Mein Vater konnte sogar seinen Stock weglegen, leider benötigt er ihn jetzt wieder. Nebenwirkung vom Abi gab es keine.

Die grosse Frage ist jetzt natürlich für uns, wie weiter - die stark steigenden Werte und auch das wieder tiefe Hämoglobin, sowie die auch wieder steigende Phosphatase (usprünglich 400, Minimum 150 im November 2011, jetzt wieder 220) legen eine Aenderung der Therapie nahe. Schmerzen hat mein Vater keine (nimmt aber regelmässig Durogesic Schmerzpflaster), aber er ist sehr müde und in den Bewegungsabläufen unsicher. Wie Viele warten wir auf MDV3100 oder Cabozantinib, aber wahrscheinlich wird das nicht rechtzeitig kommen. Der Arzt meinte, er wolle es  wahrscheinlich demnächst mit einer niedrig dosierten Jevtana Therapie versuchen (anscheinend kann diese doch auch tiefer dosiert wirksam sein).

Wir haben seit dieser Woche auch die Standard Abiraterone Therapie (im Einverständnig mit dem Onkologen) dahingehend modifiziert, dass mein Vater jetzt nur noch eine Tablette nimmt, dafür abends mit dem Essen, wie das hier im Thread ja auch diskutiert wurde. In zwei Wochen gibts dann einen Zwischencheck. Die Idee ist auch, dass man so die letzte Packung Abiraterone (welche die Krankenkasse nach Start einer neuen Chemotherapie wohl nicht mehr bezahlen würde) etwas strecken und zumindest überlappend zur Chemo geben kann. Vielleicht hilft die höhere aufgenommene Dosis ja auch noch etwas. Viel Schlaueres kommt uns im Moment nicht in den Sinn. Wir haben auch die Variante besprochen, zur Chemo hochdosiertes EpiGalloCatechin-3-Galat zu nehmen, aber leider können wir dazu keine Bezugsquelle (Schweiz) finden.

Trotz Allem, für uns war Abiraterone ein grosser Erfolg, auch wenn wir vielleicht eine Ausnahme waren. Mit gut einem Jahr Gewinn liegen wir wahrscheinlich über dem Schnitt. Wenn es nur nicht immer wieder diese Resistenzen gäbe - aber das Problem kennt ihr ja alle.

Liebe Grüsse, Andreas

----------


## blume218

Hallo Andreas,Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr so etwas als Unterstützung in Erwägung ziehen wollt,aber erkundigt euch mal wegen Akkupunktur gegen die Müdigkeit. Mein Papa war während und nach der Strahlentherapie sehr sehr müde, dann hat er sich nach einem guten Akkupunkteur erkundigt, machte ein paar "Sitzungen"und es ging ihm wirklich deutlich besser! Hat uns selbst auch ein wenig überrascht, aberes half wirklich gut. Ich wünsch die und deinem Vater alles Gute!Liebe GrüßeKathi

----------


## WernerS



----------


## WernerS

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe Deinen obigen Beitrag über den Krankheitsverlauf Deines Vaters gelesen. Die Verlaufskurve der Alkalischen Phosphatase weist auf einen Knochenanbau der Metastasen hin. Dabei unterstelle ich einen Parallelverlauf der Ostase, wie in meinem Fall. Dass Abiraterone weiter hilft, bezweifle ich aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen.  

                 
Du solltest Dir diesen Beitrag von Rudolf ansehen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?6862-Javtana-also-Cabazitaxel&p=60886#post60886

Weitere Daten zu diesem Patienten findest Du unter

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=205

Ich hoffe, Dir und vor allem Deinem Vater ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Viele Grüsse

WernerS

----------


## katharina

*Wirkt Abiraterone noch ein zweites Mal?*

Diese Frage stellten wir uns nach 8 Monaten Dauerchemo Docetaxel-Carboplatin nach dem Nachlassen der Wirksamkeit von Abiraterone im Härtefallprogramm September 2011. Bei meinem Mann hatte Abiraterone sehr gut angeschlagen und ihm drei gute Monate und noch 1-2 halbwegs gute beschert, bevor bei ihm die Knochenschmerzen wieder heftig zunahmen. Durch die Chemo wurde der Progress einigermaßen aufgehalten, der PSA blieb relativ stabil, jedoch nahmen zum Ende hin die Nebenwirkungen derart zu, dass wir eine Pause und einen erneuten Versuch mit Abiraterone befürworteten.

Leider wirkte zumindest bei meinem Mann Zytiga kein zweites Mal Wunder. Nach einer Woche mit PSA-Abfall und Steigerung des Befindens stellten sich heftige Knochenschmerzen ein, die durch die bisherige Schmerzmedikation nicht in den Griff zu bekommen sind. Wir kämpfen noch um Rückgewinnung von Stabilität. Wie es weiter gehen kann, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Der PSA ist übrigens inzwischen um denselben Betrag wieder angestiegen wie er anfangs abgefallen war, er liegt jetzt noch etwas höher als nach Ende der Chemo.

Dies kann ein Einzelfall sein, obwohl uns inzwischen zwei weitere Fälle bekannt sind, wo es unter einem zweiten Versuch mit Abiraterone Probleme gab und/oder ebenfalls keine Wirkung mehr festzustellen war. Da es aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es wohl noch nicht allzu viele Patienten gibt, die über einen zweiten Versuch nachdenken können, auch keine Erfahrungswerte (auch nicht für die Ärzte) dazu gibt, möchten wir zumindest unsere Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

Viele Grüße
katharina

----------


## Mafred

Hallo liebe Mitleser, bin relativ neu  im Forum und habe mich speziel hier mal belesen...Auch mein Mann bekommt zur Zeit die Docetaxelchemo und den nächsten Tag gleich die Zometainfusion.Vor ,während und ein Tag danach allerdings nicht Predni sondern Dexamethason 8 mg als Tabs. und MPC-Tropfen.  Ich hätte mich gern mit Betroffenen ausgetauscht...habe viele Fragen....
Vielen Dank
Mafred

----------


## Urologe

Aufregende Neuigkeiten zu Abiraterone! Und damit eine Veränderung in der frühzeitigen Hormontherapie
Abiraterone früh eongesetzt kann u.U. Prostatakrebs vernichten!
Vielleicht kann jemand den Artikel übersetzen?

Gruss
fs

Nick Mulcahy
May 16, 2012 — The targeted therapy abiraterone (_Zytiga_; Janssen), which is approved for the treatment of advanced prostate cancer [http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/741780], may also be a boon to men with localized high-risk prostate cancer.
A randomized phase II study shows that 6 months of neoadjuvant abiraterone eliminated or nearly eliminated cancer in one-third of the men at that juncture, reported study lead author Mary-Ellen Taplin, MD, of the Dana-Farber Cancer Institute in Boston Massachusetts.
She spoke at a press briefing that precedes the annual meeting of the American Society of Clinical Oncology in Chicago, Illinois, where the study will be presented in full in June.
Specifically, 34% of men treated with abiraterone for 6 months had either pathological complete response(pCR; 3/29) or near pCR (7/29).
This was superior to the results in men treated with abiraterone for only 3 months. Only 15% of these men had either pCR (1/27) or near pCR (3/27).
All of the men in the study also received standard hormone therapy for 6 months and underwent prostatectomy after completing drug therapies.
The difference in response between the 2 study groups was not statistically significant, but the response rates among the men who received arbiraterone for six months are unprecedented, said Dr Taplin.
“One third of the patients have minimal or no tumor when go to the OR,” told _Medscape Medical News_ in an interview after the press conference. “That’s never been seen before.”
*That's never been seen before*
Historically, pCR rates have been 5% or less with traditional hormone therapy when it has been employed in the neoadjuvant setting with these patients, Dr Taplin explained. And those rates were generally established in studies of men who had localized disease of lesser risk than the patients in the current study, she said.
In the new study, the participants had either a Gleason score of ≥ 7 (4+3), stage T3 disease, a PSA score of ≥ 20 ng/mL or a PSA velocity > 2 ng/mL/year. The median age was 58 years and 35% had nodal involvement.
The need for an effective additional therapy for men with such high risk disease is great, she suggested.
Localized high-risk disease, which accounts for about 15% of all prostate cancer, is infrequently cured with prostatectomy, and almost all men will eventually die of the disease, said Dr Taplin. To date, other neoadjuvant systemic therapy has not improved outcomes in prostate cancer.
That could change with abiraterone, suggested a cancer expert not involved with the study.
“This is an exciting new step forward” summarized Nicholas Vogelzang, MD chair of the ASCO Communications Committee, who moderated the press conference. He said that the new study was likely the first to show that neoadjuvant therapy “can make prostate cancer disappear in the prostate gland in a reproducible number of patients.”
The study results are very promising, he suggested. “When you get complete disappearance in the primary disease, the outcomes are much better,” said Dr. Vogelzang, referring to survival improvements seen in breast, bladder and other cancers when treated neoadjuvantly.
A randomized phase 3 trial that validates the current study findings is need next, said Dr Taplin. However, she told _Medscape Medical News_that no such trial is currently planned. Men with localized high-risk prostate cancer only comprise about 15% of all prostate cancers, she also said.
*Adverse Events; Other Studies*
Arbiraterone was “well tolerated,” report the authors. Grade 3 adverse events included elevated AST/ALT (5/58; 9%) and hypokalemia (3/58; 5%). No grade 4 mineralocorticoid-related adverse events were observed. When receiving arbiraterone, men also received prednisone 5mg four times a day to mitigate mechanism-related side effects of abiraterone. No new “safety signals” were seen with the drug in the new study.
Abiraterone is a logical choice for treating men with earlier stage yet high risk disease because it has been shown to lower serum testosterone and DHT to < 1 ng/dL and to improve survival in advanced prostate cancer, write Dr Taplin and her coauthors in their abstract. They will further report their findings from this study about abiraterone’s effect on serum testosterone and DHT at the ASCO meeting.
Dr Taplin explained that the combination of abiraterone and traditional hormonal therapy makes good sense. “Prostate cancer cells rely on androgen to grow,” she said.
Abiraterone blocks androgen biosynthesis. Traditional hormonal therapy, which in this study was leuprolide acetate (Lupron),restricts testosterone production in a different and complimentary way.
The approach of intensive androgen deprivation is also being tested in a number of other clinical trials, Dr Taplin said. Another phase II study is investigating the novel androgen signaling inhibitor, MDV3100, in the neoadjuvant setting for high risk prostate cancer. And a clinical trial program investigating the addition of the investigational drug ARN509 to abiraterone and hormone therapy is being developed.
_The study was funded by Cougar Biotechnology, Johnson & Johnson, and the Prostate Cancer Foundation._
_Mary-Ellen Taplin, MD, reports being a consultant or advisor; receiving honoraria and research funding with Johnson & Johnson. Other authors are employees of the company. Dr Vogelzang reports multiple financial ties to industry including those with prostate cancer interests._

----------


## RalfDm

> Vielleicht kann jemand den Artikel übersetzen?


Hallo lieber fs,

ich übernehme das. Ich habe heute, am Vatertag, sowieso nichts _Besseres_ vor — die Alternative wäre die Steuererklärung.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Voilà:

16.Mai 2012  Die zielgerichtete Abiraterontherapie (Zytiga®; Janssen), die die Zulassung für das Behandeln von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs besitzt, kann auch für Männer mit lokalisiertem Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs segensreich sein.
 Eine randomisierte Phase-II-Studie zeigt, dass eine sechsmonatige neoadjuvante Behandlung mit Abirateron in dieser kritischen Phase bei einem Drittel der Männer den Krebs beseitigte oder nahezu beseitigte, wie die Hauptverfasserin der Studie, Mary-Ellen Taplin, MD, vom Dana-Farber Cancer Institute in Boston, Massachusetts, berichtete.
 Sie sprach auf einer Informationsveranstaltung für die Presse vor dem jährlichen Treffen der  American Society of Clinical Oncology in Chicago, wo im Juni die gesamte Studie vorgestellt werden wird.
 Insbesondere zeigten 34 % der sechs Monate lang mit Abirateron behandelten Männer entweder ein pathologisch vollständiges (drei von 29) oder nahezu vollständiges (sieben von 29) Ansprechen.
 Dies war den Ergebnissen bei Männern überlegen, die nur drei Monate lang mit Abirateron behandelt worden waren. Nur 15 % dieser Männer hatten vollständiges (einer von 27) oder nahezu vollständiges (drei von 27) Ansprechen.
 Alle in die Studie eingeschlossenen Männer bekamen eine sechsmonatige Hormontherapie und wurden nach dem Ende der medikamentösen Behandlung prostatektomiert.
 Der Unterschied beim Ansprechen zwischen den beiden Studiengruppen war statistisch nicht signifikant, aber die Ansprechraten bei den Männern, die sechs Monate lang Abirateron bekommen hatten, hat es zuvor noch nie gegeben, sagte Dr. Taplin.
 "Ein Drittel der Patienten haben keinen oder nur einen minimalen Tumor, wenn sie zur OP gehen", teilte  Medscape Medical News in einem Gespräch nach der Pressekonferenz mit. Das hat man noch nie gesehen."
 Historisch gesehen lagen bei einer traditionellen Hormontherapie die Raten für das komplette Verschwinden der Erkrankung bei 5 % oder darunter, wenn sie neoadjuvant vorgenommen wurde, wie Dr. Taplin erläuterte. Und diese Ansprechraten wurden im Allgemeinen in Studien mit Männern erzielt, die lokalisierte Erkrankungen mit geringerem Risiko aufwiesen als die Männer in der vorliegenden Studie, sagte sie.
 In der neuen Studie hatten die Männer entweder einen Gleason-Score von ≥ 7 (4+3) und einem Tumorstadium T3, einen PSA-Wert ≥ 20 ng/ml, oder eine PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit von > 2 ng/(ml*Jahr). Das mediane Alter lag bei 58 Jahren, und 35 % wiesen Lymphknotenbefall auf.
 Sie wies darauf hin, dass der Bedarf an einer effektiven weiteren Behandlungsmöglichkeit für Männer mit einer solchen Hochrisiko-Erkrankung groß ist.
 Eine lokalisierte Hochrisiko-Erkrankung, wie sie bei etwa 15 % aller Prostatakrebs-Erkrankungen vorliegt, ist selten durch eine Prostatektomie heibar, und fast alle Männer werden schließlich an der Erkrankung versterben, sagte Dr. Taplin. Derzeit hat keine andere neoadjuvante systemische Therapie das Behandlungsergebnis bei Prostatakrebs verbessert.
 Das könnte sich mit Abirateron ändern, wie ein anderer, an der Studie nicht beteiligte Krebsexperte meinte.
 "Dies ist ein aufregender neuer Schritt nach vorn", fasste der Vorsitzende des ASCO Communications Committee, Dr. Nicholas Vogelzang, zusammen, der die Pressekonferenz moderierte. Er sagte, dass die neue Studie wahrscheinlich die erste sei, die zeigt, dass eine neoadjuvante Therapie "bei einer reproduzierbaren Anzahl von Patienten den Prostatakrebs in der Prostata zum Verschwinden bringen kann". Die Studienergebnisse seien sehr vielversprechend, meinte er. "Wenn man bei der Primärerkrankung ein komplettes Verschwinden erzielen kann, sind die Behandlungsergebnisse viel besser", sagte Dr. Vogelzang und verwies auf die Verbesserungen beim Überleben bei Brust-, Blasen- und anderen Krebsarten mit neoadjuvanter Behandlung.
 Als nächstes werde eine randomisierte Phase-III-Studie benötigt, die die Ergebnisse der vorliegenden Studie überprüft, sagte Dr. Taplin. Allerdings ist derzeit keine solche Studie geplant, wie sie der Medscape Medical News gegenüber sagte. Männer mit lokalisiertem Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs machen nur 15 % aller Prostatakrebse aus, wie sie hinzufügte.

*Unerwünschte Arzneimittelwirkungen, andere Studien*
 Abirateron wurde "gut vertragen" berichten die Verfasser. Unerwünschte Wirkungen der Stufe 3 waren u. a. erhöhte  AST- und ALT-Werte (5/58; 9 %) und Hypokaliämie
 (Kaliummangel) (3/58; 5 %). Unerwünschte mineralocorticoid-assoziierte Wirkungen der Stufe 4 wurden nicht beobachtet. Während der Abirateron-Behandlung erhielten die Männer auch viermal täglich Prednison 5 mg, um aufgrund des Wirkungsmechanismus des Abirateron auftretende Nebenwirkungen zu lindern. In der neuen Studie wurden keine neuen "Sicherheitssignale" im Zusammenhang mit dem Wirkstoff beobachtet.
 Abirateron sei eine logische Wahl für das Behandeln von Männern mit Erkrankungen in frühem und doch Hochrisiko-Stadium, weil gezeigt werden konnte, dass es das Serum-Testosteron und -DHT auf unter 0,01 ng/ml absenkt und bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs das Überleben verbessert, schreiben Dr. Taplin und ihre Mitverfasser in ihrer Zusammenfassung. Sie werden auf der ASCO-Konferenz weiter über ihre Ergebnisse aus dieser Studie zur Wirkung von Abirateron auf das Serum-Testosteron und -DHT berichten.
 Dr. Taplin erläuterte, dass die Kombination von Abirateron und herkömmlicher Hormontherapie durchaus sinnvoll sei. "Prostatakrebszellen sind zum Wachsen auf Androgen angewiesen," sagte sie. Abirateron blockiert die Androgen-Biosynthese. Eine traditionelle Hormontherapie, in diesem Fall Leuprorelinacetat, drosselt die Testosteronproduktion auf eine andere, ergänzende Weise.
 Die Vorgehensweise mit intensiver Androgendeprivation werde auch in einer Reihe von anderen klinischen Studien untersucht, sagte Dr. Taplin. In einer anderen Phase-II-Studie wird der neuartige Androgen-Signalwegs-Hemmer MDV-3100 neoadjuvant bei Fällen von Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs untersucht. Und das Programm für eine klinische Studie werde entwickelt, die den in der Prüfung befindlichen Wirkstoff ARN509 ergänzend zu Abirateron und Hormontherapie untersuchen. Die Studie wird von  Cougar Biotechnology, Johnson & Johnson und der Prostate Cancer Foundation finanziell unterstützt.
 Mary-Ellen Taplin, MD teilt mit, dass sie als Fachberaterin oder Betreuerin tätig ist und Honorare sowie finanzielle Forschungsunterstützung von Johnson & Johnson bezieht. Andere Verfasser sind Angestellte der Gesellschaft. Dr. Vogelzang teilt mehrfache finanzielle Verbindungen mit der Industrie mit, einschließlich solcher mit Interesse an Prostatakrebs.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

in der Tat ist die von mir mal angeklickte Google-Übersetzung des in Rede stehenden und von fs eingestellten Textes wenig hilfreich, weil man insbesondere bei komplizierten, medizinischen Zusammenhängen schon über viel know how verfügen muss, um alles wirklich richtig zu verstehen oder zu kapieren. Einmal mehr also Dank in Richtung Norden für diese perfekte Leistung am Vatertag, an dem ich trotz fehlendem Glauben den Besuchern des Katholikentages in Mannheim einen Besuch abgestattet habe. Das Auftreten von Hennig Scherf auf der Haupttribühne am Markplatz in Mannheim hat mich sehr beeindruckt.




> Als nächstes werde eine randomisierte Phase-III-Studie benötigt, die die Ergebnisse der vorliegenden Studie überprüft, sagte Dr. Taplin. Allerdings ist derzeit keine solche Studie geplant, wie sie der Medscape Medical News gegenüber sagte


Aber:




> Männer mit lokalisiertem Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs machen nur 15 % aller Prostatakrebse aus, wie sie hinzufügte.


Warum also eine solche Studie, die möglicherweise nur 15 % erfassen würde, obwohl u. U. 85 % davon profitieren könnten. Das in solchen Studien steckende mögliche Potential wird einmal mehr unter den Tisch fallen, weil man es wegen der nur geringen Umsetzung im aktuellen Bedarfsfall wohl für unangemessen einstuft!!

----------


## Urologe

> Aber:
> 
> Warum also eine solche Studie, die möglicherweise nur 15 % erfassen würde, obwohl u. U. 85 % davon profitieren könnten. Das in solchen Studien steckende mögliche Potential wird einmal mehr unter den Tisch fallen, weil man es wegen der nur geringen Umsetzung im aktuellen Bedarfsfall wohl für unangemessen einstuft!!


...das ist doch ganz einfach - wenn es schon bei Hochrisiko wirkt, dann doch erst Recht beim Niedrigrisiko-Patienten.
Mögliche Folge: keine Nierigrisikoeingriffe mehr??? (Hifu, Brachytherapie, OP bei Minimalbefund???)
UND
was wird erst, wenn MDV3100 zugelassen wird? 50% weniger OPs?

Ich weiss zwar noch nicht, wo das letztendlich hinführen wird, ich weiss aber, dass operierende und bestrahlende Kollgenen sehr viel Skepsis u.ä. säen werden ....

Gruss
fs

----------


## Harald_1933

> ...das ist doch ganz einfach - wenn es schon bei Hochrisiko wirkt, dann doch erst Recht beim Niedrigrisiko-Patienten.


Lieber Fs, das ist doch genau das, was ich mit den 85 % andeuten wollte.

----------


## VolkerCz

Hallo liebe Mitkämpfer,

meine Blütenträume von Abirateronacetat (Zytiga) sind ziemlich verrauscht. Ich bin sofort nach
der Freigabe ab 21.9.2011 Anwender von Zytiga geworden. Nachfolgend habe ich die wichtigen 
Messwerte aufgeführt. Testosteron durchgängig bei allen Messungen > 0,03, also unmessbar.

*Datum PSA AP LDH
*
04.08.2011 21,2 373 403 

01.09.2011 31,7 482 421

29.09.2011 29,2 653 331

13.10.2011 37,4 734 367

27.10.2011 41,6 918 357

10.11.2011 43.8 1172 448

24.11.2011 41,4 1546 386 Schmerzen im Beckenraum, daher Bestrahlung vom Becken und
                                       LWK's ab 12.12.2011 mit wöchentlicher Fraktionierung von 5x2 Gy
                                       Gesamtdosis 40 Gy. Bestrahlungsende 10.01.2012. Nach der dritten Bestrahlung Taubheit im                                               rechten kleinen Zeh.

22.12.2011 49,1 1663 281

19.01.2012 75,6 641 254

16.02.2012 42,7 508 328

15.03.2012 37,0 562 362

12.04.2012 34,2 862 401

10.05.2012 49,3 1132 515

Seit Anfang April 2012 zunehmende Taubheit im rechten Fuß plus Kraftlosigkeit im rechten Bein plus
Schmerzen im Becken. Sowie Schmerzen unterschiedlich auftretend im ganzen Skelettbereich. 
Außerdem Schwaeche im linken Arm. Die Wirbelsaeule wurde komplett mittels MRT und CT überprüft
ohne Befund. Sind es vielleicht schon die äußerst selten bei Prostatakrebs auftauchenden Hirnmetastasen?
Ich fühle mich auf jeden Fall beschissen und überlege permanent, was das Abiraterone mit den Knochen macht.
Denn die wahnsinnig steigenden Alkalischen Phosphatasewerte passen nicht zum PSA.

Gruß Volker

----------


## VolkerCz

Kleine Korrektur. Es muß natürlich bei Testestoron heißen < 0,03.

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Volker,

ich habe 2011 ebenfalls mit Abiraterone begonnen und mit einem Zuwachs des Krebsgeschehens abgeschlossen. Aber darauf werde ich später eingehen. Zuerst habe ich noch ein paar Fragen und Anmerkungen. Du führst neben den PSA-Werten die Alkalische Phosphatase auf. Zur AP wird im Forumextrakt ausgeführt:

_"Urologe fs antwortete ihm:_ _da die alkalische Phosphatase aus fünf sogenannten Iso-Enzymen sich summiert, aus verschiedenen Organen (Leber, Knochen, Niere,Darm, Plazenta), kann es selbstverständlich sein, dass bei der"Über-alles-Messung" der Gesamtwert normal ist, weil ein Subtypniedrig und der andere zu hoch ist. Die Ostase macht normalerweise weniger als10 % des Gesamt-AP aus, daher würde ihre (krankhafte) Verdopplung oft nochkeine Auffälligkeit in der Gesamt-AP zeigen. Die Ostase ist besonders gutgeeignet um die Therapie von Knochenmetastasen zu "monitoren",dadurch kann die Zahl der Röntgenaufnahmen und Szintigrafien minimiert werden."
_
Hast Du Deinen Ostasewert schon einmal feststellen lassen ? Falls nicht, solltest Du das tun. Bei mir läuft er parallel zur AP, was auf skelettbezogene, bzw. Knochenmetastasen bezogene Ereignisse hinweist. 

Widersprüchlich und nachfragewürdig finde ich in Deinem Profil folgende Angaben:

"_09/2005 dann der Befund: gering diff. Adenokarzinom mit perineuraler Tumorinfiltration (G3, Gleason 4+3=7). Ausgedehnte Knochenmetastasen im Becken, in der Wirbelsäule, in den Schultern, in den Rippen bis hoch zum Nasenbein. Das Szintigramm war überwiegend schwarz"
_
Und nach neuer Untersuchung: 

_"..Die Wirbelsaeule wurde komplett mittels MRT und CT überprüft
ohne Befund"

_Du machst keine Angaben zu CGA. NSE und CEA. Wenn Du in Deinen Regensburger Unterlagen nachschaust, wirst Du sicher sehen, dass dort der NSE-Wert erfasst wurde. In Deiner Situation, in der offensichtlich eine Diskrepanz zwischen den PSA-Werten und dem Fortschreiten der Krankheit, angezeigt durch die AP-Werte, besteht, sind die genannten Marker besonders wichtig. Du findest hier Erklärungen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8388#post28388

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4178#post34178

Und nun zu meinen Werten. Ich denke, dass ich nicht viel dazu erklären muss:

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6...analyse001.jpg

oder hier die hinter dem Link steckende Darstellung.


Vom 11.1. bis 9.5.2012 wurde ich mit Cabazitaxel therapiert. Mir wurden alle 3 Wochen 50 mg/m2 infundiert. Die Therapie war erfolgreich, ist jedoch nach 6 Sitzungen wahrscheinlilch ausgereizt. Der steigende CGA-Wert ist aus meiner Erfahrung dafür ein verlässlicher Marker. Über die Nebenwirkungen hat ja mein Namensvetter "Werner" schon berichtet. Mir ging es mitunter auch nicht viel besser.
Bitte auch meinen zusätzlichen Medikamentenmix, der in "myprostate" beschrieben ist, beachten.


Lieber Volker, ich hoffe, dass ich Dir mit meinen Ausführungen helfen konnte. Alles Gute für Dich.


Gruß 
WernerS

----------


## VolkerCz

Lieber Werner!

Das sind natürlich sehr hilfreiche fundierte Informationen. Ich danke Dir sehr dafür.
Während der Reichle-Studie war ich in Kassel bei Frau Dr. Jutta Hübner. Die Blutwerte wurden hier
in Frankfurt bestimmt und dann nach Kassel gefaxt. Da ist nie der NSE-Wert bestimmt worden.
Anschließend war ich ja in Bonn bei Prof. Müller, weil Frau Dr. Hübner nach Frankfurt an die UNI-Klinik
wechselte. Auch in Bonn wurde kein NSE-Wert bestimmt. Leider war ich nie in Regensburg bei Prof Reichle
selbst.
Meine Aussage Wirbelsäule ohne Befund ist natürlich extrem missverständlich. Da hast Du vollkommen Recht.
Die Durchsetzung der Wirbelsäule mit Metastasen besteht nach wie vor. Nur gab es bei diesen MRT's und CT's
die Zielsetzung, ob es Stenosen im Spinalkanal geben würde. Also Metastasen auf die Nerven drücken, die
dann meine Knochenschmerzen und meine Taubheit im rechten Fuß erklären würden. Und da war nichts.
Suche geht also weiter.
Ich habe mir für morgen einen Extratermin bei meinem Onkologen geben lassen. Zu meiner Frage zur 
Notwendigkeit der Ostasewertbestimmung sagte er kurz, daß er diesen Wert nicht kennt. Ich werde also
Aufklärungsarbeit leisten müssen.
Nimmst Du tatsächlich 6000-8000 I.E Vigantoletten Vitamin D3 ein? Ich nehme sie ja auch, aber nur 2000 I.E.
Woher kriegt man Leukine? So wie es bei Dir aussieht, hast Du ja gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Abiraterone habe ich jetzt auch abgesetzt. Ich nehme nur noch Trenantone und Zometa.
Von einem Onkologen habe ich gehört, daß Abiraterone bei den Patienten gut wirkt, die vorher eine
Chemo mit Taxotere oder Cabazitaxel erhalten haben. Bei allen anderen gabs viele Mißerfolge.
Ich habe ja nur die metronomische Chemo nach dem Reichleschema erhalten.
Nach Deinen Werten zu urteilen, war die Cabazitaxelchemo mit 50 mg/m2 alle 3 Wochen ja sehr 
erfolgeich. Hoffentlich kennt sich mein Onkologe damit aus.

Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Auch ich wünsche Dir weiterhin einen guten Erfolg. Mehr als experimentieren
und hoffen kann man ja nicht beim jetzigen Stand der Wissenschaft.

Alles gut auch für Dich.
Volker

----------


## WernerS

Lieber Volker,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich muss mich berichtigen. Bei der Mengenangabe ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen:




> Mir wurden alle 3 Wochen *50 mg/m2* infundiert


*Richtig ist:

*


> Mir wurden alle 3 Wochen *50 mg* infundiert


Auf Deine weiteren Fragen komme ich später zurück. Ich brauche dafür etwas Zeit. 


Gruß
WernerS

----------


## WernerS

Lieber Volker, 

ich möchte Dir, soweit es mir als medizinischer Laie möglich ist, auf Deine Fragen antworten. 




> Nimmst Du tatsächlich 6000-8000 I.E Vigantoletten Vitamin D3 ein?


Das tue ich, manchmal auch noch mit höheren Einheiten. Meine D3-Werte lasse ich immer wieder im Labor feststellen. 

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9...ners001001.jpg




> Woher kriegt man Leukine?


Das Medikament mit dem Namen Leukine (Sargramostim) beziehe ich über meine Hausapotheke aus den USA. Es hat auch die Bezeichnung GM-CSF. Wichtig ist, dass man die Apotheke fragt, von welchem Händler in Deutschland sie es bezieht. Da gibt es Unterschiede, die den Preis stark beeinflussen können. Falls Du Interesse hast, möchte ich mich darüber mit Dir über PN austauschen. Die gesetzliche Kasse zahlt ja nicht.  

Damit Du eine Preisvorstellung hast, schau doch bitte auf

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5763#post55763 

Je nachdem, wieviel Du spritzt, kann sich der genannte Betrag für einen Monat verdoppeln. Wie und wieviel Leukin einzusetzen ist, muss auch zwischen uns erörtert werden.



> Von einem Onkologen habe ich gehört, daß Abiraterone bei den Patienten gut wirkt, die vorher eine
> Chemo mit Taxotere oder Cabazitaxel erhalten haben. Bei allen anderen gabs viele Mißerfolge.


Genau das Gegenteil müsste der Fall sein. Abiraterone vor einer Chemo könnte die heutige Hormontherapie ergänzen, wenn nicht sogar ersetzen. Durch die Vorschrift, Abi nur nach nicht mehr wirkender Chemo verschreiben zu dürfen, geht sicher auf die sonst befürchte Kostenlawine zum Nachteil der Krankenkassen zurück. Ein Mitglied unserer SHG hat mit einer guten Begründung seines Onkologen eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erhalten. Er darf schon vor Chemo damit therapieren.

Du musst Dir ein Therapiekonzept erstellen. Deine Werte sind ja nicht so ganz ohne. Chemotherapie könnte angesagt sein. Welche Mittel, ob Taxotere oder Cabazitaxel, lässt sich nur in Arztgesprächen planen. Wichtig ist, dass Du fundiert mitreden kannst.  

Ich denke, wir können es heute dabei belassen. 


Alles Gute wünscht Dir


WernerS

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
ich will mal die weiter vorne dokumentierte Studie aufgreifen. Danke fs für den Hinweis auf die Studie, danke Ralf für die Übersetzung.

Die sog. Medikamente der 3. Generation sind aus meiner Sicht ein großartiger Schritt der Weiterentwicklung in der PK-Therapie. Schon seit längerem habe ich hier im Forum den späten Zeitpunkt des Einsatzes von Abiraterone  und anderer neuen Androgensuppressoren bemängelt und auf das kurative Potential dieser Medikamente hingeweisen, wenn sie frühzeitig eingesetzt werden würden. 
Die Fixierung auf alteingesessene Therapiewege ist schon manchmal bemerkenswert. Die hier dokumentierte Etappen-Denkweise, z.Zt. noch die etablierte, halte ich für überholt und vom Ansatz her falsch:



> Der Nachweis einer intrazellulären Androgensynthese durch Prostatakarzinomzellen hat dazu geführt, neue Angriffspunkte zu identifizieren und effektive antihormonelle Therapien der 3. Generation zu entwickeln. Inhibitoren der Androgensynthese und spezifische Androgenrezeptorantagonisten wie Abirateron, MDV3100, TAK-700 und TOK-001 haben das Potential, *die Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms durch eine effektive Palliation und eine Überlebensverlängerung zu verbessern*. _(Zitiert nach:  Der Urologe 4/2012, Autoren: C.-H. Ohlmann, J. Kamradt, M. Stöckle)_, Hervorhebung von mir.


Schon in früheren Untersuchungen unter Anwendung der bekannten LHRH-Analoga und Antiandrogenen zeigte die antihormonelle Primärtherapie bei Anwendung an Patienten mit lokalem oder lokal fortgeschrittenen PK  in beachtlichem Umfang einen Tumordowngrade auf T0 (_z.B. Kollermann, Jens, Das lokoregionäre Prostatakarzinom: Untersuchungen zur Häufigkeit, Bedeutung und Therapie subklinischer Disseminate, sowie zur Auswirkung der endokrinen Induktion auf den Lokalbefund, Berlin 2008 oder N. Fujimoto u.a., Duration of androgen deprivation therapy with maximum androgen blockade for lokalized prostate cancer, BMC Urology 2011)_. Auch in diesen Untersuchungen wurde das Prostatagewebe nach RPE und vorhergehender neoadjuvanter ADT überprüft.
Wie wir schon bei der DHB erfahren konnten, führte bei einigen Patienten die endokrine Therapie zum Tumorstillstand über 10 Jahre bis hin zur Totalelimination. In vielen Fällen kam der Tumor jedoch relativ schnell zurück, in anderen nach einigen Jahren. Auch bei obigen Untersuchungen bedeutete der Befund T0 nicht von vornherein die vollständige Eliminierung des Tumors. Es gab offensichtlich relevante Zellanhäufungen, die überlebten und früher oder später zur erneuten Progression führten. 
Heute sind wir einiges schlauer: Die intrazelluläre Testosteronproduktion dürfte bei diesem Vorgang eine wesentliche Rolle spielen. Diese  Zellen sind nicht mehr in der Lage, PSA abzusondern oder zu proliferieren, sind aber noch in der Lage, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, wenn Testosteron wieder ausreichend zur Verfügung steht, wieder zu wachsen und PSA zu produzieren.
Die neuen Medikamente eröffnen den Weg, bei lokalem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem PK durch die totale Androgensuppression auch eine Totaleliminierung des Tumors und somit eine Heilung ohne die Risiken einer invasiven Therapie zu erreichen, weil diese Tumore i.d.R. noch zu 100% hormonsensitiv sind. Dies unter Beweis zu stellen bedarf mutiger Studien.
Urologe fs sieht die Lage vollkommen richtig:



> ch weiss zwar noch nicht, wo das letztendlich hinführen wird, ich weiss aber, dass operierende und bestrahlende Kollgenen sehr viel Skepsis u.ä. säen werden ....


So wie damals für die Leibowitzsche DHB könnte der BPS sich heute stark machen für eine Primärtherapie mit den neuen antihormonellen Medikamenten oder zumindest für eine entsprechende Studie. Eine Debatte darüber anzustossen wäre auch schon was. Schließlich hätte man heute mehr Munition im Tornister als vor 10 Jahren...

----------


## die2Gs

> Ich habe mir für morgen einen Extratermin bei meinem Onkologen geben lassen. Zu meiner Frage zur 
> Notwendigkeit der Ostasewertbestimmung sagte er kurz, daß er diesen Wert nicht kennt. Ich werde also
> Aufklärungsarbeit leisten müssen.



Hallo Volker,


die Ostase läuft bei vielen Ärzten/in vielen Laboren unter Knochen-AP, auf den Anforderungsbelegen KnAP.


Viele Grüsse
Claudia

----------


## VolkerCz

Hallo Claudia,
danke für den Tip.
Lieber Werner,
ich bin nicht so ganz vertraut mit der Forumstechnik. schaust Du bitte mal, ob Du meine PN erhalten hast?
Gruss Volker

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wie wir schon bei der DHB erfahren konnten, führte bei einigen Patienten die endokrine Therapie zum Tumorstillstand über 10 Jahre bis hin zur Totalelimination. In vielen Fällen kam der Tumor jedoch relativ schnell zurück, in anderen nach einigen Jahren...


*Lieber Hartmut,
*diese Beschreibung einer primären Hormontherapie (ADT) à la Leibowitz kann ich leider nicht teilen. Ohne die alten DHB Fronten wieder aufzureißen muss man aber doch feststellen, dass die Anzahl der "einigen Patienten", die eine dauerhafte Remission durch die DHB erfahren hatten, verschwindend gering ist. Kein Vergleich zu primären Therapieformen wie RPE oder RT [1]. Andererseits hat auch die Hormonblockade Fortschritte gemacht, und es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass die möglichst vollständige Blockade bessere Ergebnisse zeigt [2]. Könnte der primäre Einsatz von Abiraterone+Enzalutamide (MDV3100) noch bessere Ergebnisse zeigen? Studien dazu laufen bereits. Ich denke aber nicht, dass das schon zum Ziel einer dauerhaften Totalremission führen wird. Da gibt es zu viele Escape-Mechanismen, wie z.B. [3]:


Androgen Receptor (AR)Heat Shock Proteins (Hsp)Signaling: HER3, MET, IGF-1R, CCL2, IL-6, SrcPI3K/AKT/TOR signalingPARP and BRCAnessEstrogen receptor (ER)c-MYC & CHK1

Das langfristige Ziel muss es nun sein, durch ein geeignetes "molecular Statging"[4] diese Escape Mechanismen zu erkennen, um in Kombination dagegen vorzugehen[5]. Bis dahin ist aber noch ein weiter Weg. Ob das den erhofften langfristigen Therapieerfolg bringen wird? Möglich.

Unabhängig davon müsste sich dann aber auch noch die Kostensituation anpassen. Eine RPE kostet etwa 10.000, eine RT etwa 15.000. Stell Dir mal vor, wir würden statt dieser lokalen Therapien, 15 Monate Abiraterone+Enzalutamide anbieten (Geschätzt: 120.000). Und dann noch ein paar von den tollen "nibs" und "mabs" wg. der Escape-Mechanismen - das sprengt jede Akzeptanz. Bevor das alles aus dem Patentschutz rausläuft ist so ein Ansatz unbezahlbar, auch das sollten wir zur Kenntnis nehmen!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[1]* Lu-Yao GL: Does Primary Androgen-Deprivation Therapy Delay the Receipt of Secondary Cancer Therapy for Localized Prostate Cancer?
*[2]* Hideyuki Akaza: Analysis of time to castration-resistant prostate cancer (CRPC) after initiating primary androgen depletion therapy (PADT) of prostate cancer.
*[3]* Johann de Bono, Prostate Cancer Molecular Targets, Biotech Strategy Blog
*[4]* Gomella: Molecular Staging of Prostate Cancer: Dream or Reality? 
*[5]* Antonarakis & Armstrong: Emerging Therapeutic Approaches in the Management of Metastatic Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer

----------


## willi500

Dies ist auch mein erster Beitrag zu dem Thema. Ich war sehr verzweifelt nach der Chemo, hatte starke Knochenschmerzen und besonders Tag und Nacht erhebliche Uebelkeit. Mir wurde am 22.03. Zytiga verschieben und mein Zustand besserte sich schlagartig. Mein PSA-Wert ist innerhalb von 40 Tagen von 163 auf 21 gesunken. Die Nebenwirkungen halten sich bisher in Grenzen. Mein Onkologe sagte mir, dass mit Glueck die Wirkung vielleicht 1-2 Jahre anhaelt. 
Leider habe ich mir durch die jahrelange Zometa-Therapie Kieferknochennekrose zugezogen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Welche Behandlungen gibt ueberhaupt?
Viele Gruesse,
Willi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Willi,

lies im Forumextrakt (Link dorthin im Kopf dieser Seite unter "Wichtige Links") => Nebenwirkungen => Kiefernekrose, Antwort von Gerd U vom 20.3.2006. Meines Wissens hat die Behandlung bis heute bei ihm gewirkt.

Ralf

----------


## ingorion

Hallo Willi500,
mich und wahrscheinlich auch noch andere, würde deine Krankengeschichte sehr interessieren.
Auch mir ging es nach der Absetzen der Chemo ( 19.03.) schlagartig besser. Mein PSA- Wert sank bis jetzt von 483 auf 142.
Von den Nebenwirkungen der Zometabehandlung bin ich bisher verschont geblieben. 
Meine Historie kannst du am besten in:  myprostate.eu   unter gleichem Namen lesen.
Wie ich den Link dorthin hier einstelle, weiß ich leider nicht.


> Dies ist auch mein erster Beitrag zu dem Thema. Ich war sehr verzweifelt nach der Chemo, hatte starke Knochenschmerzen und besonders Tag und Nacht erhebliche Uebelkeit. Mir wurde am 22.03. Zytiga verschieben und mein Zustand besserte sich schlagartig. Mein PSA-Wert ist innerhalb von 40 Tagen von 163 auf 21 gesunken. Die Nebenwirkungen halten sich bisher in Grenzen. Mein Onkologe sagte mir, dass mit Glueck die Wirkung vielleicht 1-2 Jahre anhaelt. 
> Leider habe ich mir durch die jahrelange Zometa-Therapie Kieferknochennekrose zugezogen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Welche Behandlungen gibt ueberhaupt?
> Viele Gruesse,
> Willi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo ingorion, wahrscheinlich Ingo,

nachfolghend der Link zu www.myprostate.eu und Deines bislang dort eingestellten Berichtes: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=435&page=report Diesen Link solltest Du Dir dann abspeichern, um bei passender Gelegenheit wieder darauf zurückgreifen zu können. Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz.

----------


## ingorion

Hallo Harald,

Danke für die Info, mal sehen ob mir das nun gelingt.
Gerade habe ich meinen letzten PSA-Wert vom 31. 05. erfragt, mit ernüchterndem Ergebnis. Er ist leider gestiegen von letztlich 142 auf nun 237.
Das war ein kurzes Vergnügen mit Abiraterone. Nun gilt es wieder zu Warten auf die nächste Messung und zu Hoffen, dass es ein Messfehler war.
Ich hole mir heute auf jeden Fall noch ein Pfund Knoblauch und `ne Pulle Aquavit. :-)).

Viele Grüße,

Ingohttp://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=435&page=report

----------


## weinreich

hallo willi

die nekrosen werden nur stationär in einer universitätsklinik behandelt. diese müssen erfahrende ärzte sein. es gibt eine ärztliche leitlinie zu den nekrosen.

ansonsten muß man mind  dreimal am tag die zähne putzen mit eines guten zahncreme.

gruss aus hamburg

manni

----------


## willi500

Hallo Ingorion,
danke fuer Deine Antwort.
Hier ist eine Kurzfassung meiner Historie:
Radikale Prostatektomie 18.01.07 Gleason 3+4=7
Danach Bestrahlung & LHRH
Anstieg PSA Mitte 209 & Diagnose Knochenmetastase Os sacrum
Bestrahlung Anfang 2010
Erneuter Anstieg PSA Ende 2010 neue Herde, LWK 3, BWK 11, Iliosacralfuge, Femur
Behandlung Bicalutamid
Mitte 2011 3 weitere Herde & Groessenzunahme
Starker PSA Anstieg auf 101
Aug-Dez 2011 Chemo mit Docetaxel PSA-Abfall auf 20
Seit Jan.2012 starke Knochenschmerzen & staendige Uebelkeit
Neue Herde im Rippenskelett,Sternum, Scapula, Schaedelkalotte
Seit 22.03.2012 Behandlung mit Zytiga bei PSA von 163
04.04. PSA-Rueckgang auf 51
30.04. PSA-Rueckgang auf 21
jetzt 28.05. PSA weiter leicht ruecklaeufig 19

Ich hoffe, dass dies nicht das erste Anzeichen der Wirkungsabnahme des Medikamentes ist.
Leider auch wieder leichte Knochenschmerzen.
Halte Euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruesse,
Willi

----------


## willi500

> hallo willi
> 
> die nekrosen werden nur stationär in einer universitätsklinik behandelt. diese müssen erfahrende ärzte sein. es gibt eine ärztliche leitlinie zu den nekrosen.
> 
> ansonsten muß man mind dreimal am tag die zähne putzen mit eines guten zahncreme.
> 
> gruss aus hamburg
> 
> manni


Hallo Manni,
danke fuer Deinen Tipp, dem ich gerne folgen werde.
Gruesse aus Sevilla,
Willi

----------


## willi500

> Hallo Willi,
> 
> lies im Forumextrakt (Link dorthin im Kopf dieser Seite unter "Wichtige Links") => Nebenwirkungen => Kiefernekrose, Antwort von Gerd U vom 20.3.2006. Meines Wissens hat die Behandlung bis heute bei ihm gewirkt.
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,
herzlichen Dank. Hinweis war sehr hilfreich, um die Problematik besser zu verstehen.
Willi

----------


## klaymen

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Vater ist am 30. Mai verstorben. Trotzdem denke ich, dass bei ihm Abiraterone noch etwa 15 sehr gute Monate gebracht hat und halte das Medikament für vielversprechend. Lediglich kurz vor der Abiraterone Therapie im Dezember 2010 litt er unter Schmerzen, in der ganzen Zeit seither bis 1-2 Wochen vor seinem Tod hatte er gar keine Schmerzen mehr (allerdings eine 50ug Durogesic Therapie, die aber eventuell gar nicht so notwendig gewesen wäre), sondern litt nur noch am Ende unter Müdigkeit. In der letzten Woche erhielt er Morphium Spritzen, so dass ich da keine Aussagen mehr machen kann, aber noch 3 Wochen vorher war er noch so mobil, dass er einkaufen gehen konnte. Von daher am Ende - nach immerhin fast 20 Jahren (und das bei einem PSA Ausgangswert von 140) - ein einigermassen versöhnliches Ende. Die genauen Laborwerte am Ende kenne ich nicht, das PSA ist glaube ich nur noch bis etwa 1000 angestiegen (das war Mitte Mai), AP hat sich auch nicht mehr gross geändert. Die mir bekannten Laborwerte sind unter http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=364 gespeichert.

Liebe Grüsse und danke für die Unterstützung,

Andreas

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Im Forum gibt es sicher Interessierte für folgende aktualisierte Stellungnahme unserer "höchsten" Autorität für Kassenärzte:



> *Prostatakrebs: Welche Vor- oder Nachteile hat Abirateronytiga (Zytiga)?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Abirateron (Handelsname Zytiga) ist seit September 2011 für Männer mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs zugelassen, bei denen eine übliche Hormonblockade nicht mehr wirkt und sich der Krebs während oder nach einer Behandlung mit dem Wirkstoff Docetaxel weiter ausgebreitet hat.*
> 
> Bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs haben sich bereits Absiedelungen gebildet, sodass eine Heilung nicht mehr möglich ist. Dann kommt eine Blockade der Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden infrage, um das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung zu verlangsamen. Wenn der Krebs auch durch diese Hormonblockade nicht mehr beeinflusst werden kann, sprechen Fachleute von einem metastasierten "hormonrefraktären" oder auch "kastrationsresistenten" Prostatakarzinom. Diesen Männern wird in der Regel eine Behandlung mit dem Medikament Docetaxel angeboten. Spricht der Krebs auf Docetaxel nicht an oder schreitet während oder nach einer Therapie mit Docetaxel weiter voran, ist eine Therapie mit Abirateron möglich. Abirateron blockiert die Testosteronproduktion im ganzen Körper. 
> 
> *Wie wird Abirateron angewendet?*
> ...


Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

*Future development of abiraterone acetate in treatment of prostate cancer*[1]

Insgesamt sind 21 Studien zu Abiraterone im Gange oder stehen unmittelbar bevor. Untersucht wird wie und wann Abiraterone evt. zusammen mit anderen Maßnahmen eingesetzt, Vorteile haben könnte. Bekannt für uns ist die Abi-Vor-Chemo Studie "NCT00887198"[2], die auch in Deutschland an 13 Studienzentren angeboten wird. Alle anderen Studien laufen an Deutschland vorbei! Multizentrische Studien (außer NCT00887198) finden wie folgt statt:

US
318

UK
102

Russia
15

China
11

Spain
7

France
6

Canada
3

Italy
2

Netherlands
2

Malaysia
2

Romania
1

Vietnam
1

*Germany*
*0*



Dann gibt es noch ein paar kleinere Studien, die nur an einer Institution laufen, alle in den USA:

1 * NIH (Maryland)
2 * MDA-Cancer-Center
1 * UCSF

Wenn man sich überlegt, wie Deutsche Forschungsgelder für fortgeschrittene Pts. sinnvoll eingesetzt werden könnten, dann würde mir da schon was einfallen.

--------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Future development of abiraterone acetate in treatment of prostate cancer
*[2]:* NCT00887198, Abiraterone Acetate in Asymptomatic or Mildly Symptomatic Patients With Metastatic Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer

----------


## Briele

Einen schönen guten Tag in die Runde,

Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen, es geht mir um das Thema “Zytiga und Essen”. Die Einnahmevorschriften sind streng, also vorher zwei Stunden nichts essen und nach Einnahme der Tablette eine Stunde nichts. Das Ganze viermal am Tag und wenn ich es recht verstehe, dann werden 10% Wirkstoff aufgenommen, der Rest geht ins Klo. Dies bei 5400 Euro pro Monatspackung. Wenn man überlegt das Mittel selbst zu bezahlen weil man keine Chemotherapie vorher machen will, wäre es natürlich toll 120 Tage damit auszukommen und nicht 30 Tage.

Wo finden wir einen Arzt, eine verlässliche Information wie man das anders macht,  d.h. man nimmt nur eine Tablette zusammen mit einer Mahlzeit? Muß die Mahlzeit speziell sein, d.h. Körpergewicht und dementsprechend Fett/Eiweiß/Kohlehydrate? Gibt es Erfahrungen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Briele

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Briele,
ein interessantes und auch für mich ganz aktuelles Thema, weshalb ich hier mein derzeitigen Kenntnisstand darlegen möchte.

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, ist 1g/Tag 8h nach UND 2h vor einer Mahlzeit Vorschrift um den Serumspiegel in ein reproduzierbaren Bereich zu bekommen. Gleichzeitig ist aber bekannt, dass Abiraterone mit Essen ein bis zu 10-fach erhöhten Serumwert liefert, also warum nicht die Dosis auf 1/10 reduzieren. Im Versicherungsfall ist das unerheblich, aber im Off-Label-Use kann es einem in den Sinn kommen. In USA läuft dazu einen Studie[1] an drei Standorten, also die Idee hatten auch schon andere! Diese Studie ist allerdings wieder nur im CRPCA Setting vorgesehen. Ich vermute mal, du bist noch in einem Hormon-Sensitivem-Setting, deshalb Off-Label-Use? Mike Scott hat das am 6-Feb-2012 zum Thema gemacht[2]. In den Reaktionen auf diesen Blog findet man eine kurze Stellungnahme von Gerry Potter, einem der Entwickler von Abiraterone, die ich hier mal in einer ruck-zuck-Übersetzung bringen möchte:




> *Prof. Gerry Potter:
> *Ich möchte nochmal die Tatsache betonen, dass Abiraterone ein überaus potenter Wirkstoff ist, weshalb es mich immer wieder überrascht, wenn er in solch hohen Dosen (1 Gramm) verwendet wird. Abirateron ist fünfmal stärker wirksam als Letrozol (Femera), einem Aromatase-Inhibitor zur Behandlung bei Brustkrebs, welcher bei einer Tagesdosis von 20mg eingenommen wird. Also, warum nicht Abirateron bei einer Dosis von 20mg einsetzen? Der Hauptgrund ist die mangelnde Aufnahme von Abiraterone Acetat im nüchternen Zustand. Abiraterone Acetat wurde speziell als Acetat zur Steigerung intestinale Absorption und Bioverfügbarkeit durch Absorption im Verdauungstrakt formuliert. Ohne eine gleichzeitige Nahrungsverdauung, gibt es schlechte Absorption. 
> 
> Der Hauptgrund für diese hohen Dosen ist daher aufgrund der sehr schlechten Aufnahme von Abiraterone Acetat durch den Darm im nüchternen Zustand gegeben. Auf leeren Magen eingenommen, wird nur etwa 5% Abiraterone durch den Darm absorbiert, so dass von einer 1g (1000mg) Dosis nur etwa 50mg absorbiert wird, und die restlichen 950mg ausgeschieden werden. Was für eine Verschwendung von Medikamenten, wenn 95% ausgeschieden wird. Es hätte doch viel mehr Sinn, wenn die Absorption des Arzneimittels irgendwie erhöht werden könnte, was möglich wäre, wenn das Medikament mit Nahrung aufgenommen wird. Abiraterone wurde als oral wirksames Arzneimittel entwickelt, und als solches wurde es entworfen, nämlich um mit der Nahrung aufgenommen zu werden. Wenn Abirateroen zusammen mit Nahrung eingenommen wird, steigt die Absorption dramatisch - bis auf das 10-fache. Die Fläche unter der Kurve(AUC) ist ein Maß für die Aufnahme des Medikaments in den Blutstrom und diese erhöht sich um das 10-fache, wenn Abiraterone mit einer Mahlzeit verabreicht wurde. 
> 
> So ist es wichtig zu erkennen, dass die Konzentration des in dem Körper aufgenommenen Wirkstoffes sich auf das 10-fache erhöht, wenn es zusammen mit Nahrung eingenommen wird. Auf diese Weise wird eine Dosis von 100mg die gleiche Menge an Wirkstoff im Vergleich zu einer 1000mg-Dosis ohne Nahrung liefern. Dies bedeutet eine niedrige Dosis von etwa 100mg zusammen mit Nahrung, hat eine vergleichbare pharmakologische Wirkung wie 1000mg auf nüchternen Magen eingenommen.
> 
> Mir scheint es so, dass einige Ärzte bereits Abiraterone mit Lebensmitteln einsetzen. Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass eine einzige Tablette mit einer Dosis von 250mg zusammen mit der Nahrung aufgenommen, ca. 2,5-mal mehr Arzneimittel verfügbar machen, im Vergleich zu 4 Tabletten (1000mg) ohne Nahrung!


Wenn du diesen Weg gehen willst, *bist du selbst verantwortlich*! Strenge Kontrolle der Serumwerte ist unabdingbar - ansonsten _VIEL GLÜCK!_

---------------------
*[1]:* Food Effect Study of Abiraterone Acetate for Treatment of Patients With Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Mike Scott, Long-term use of abiraterone acetate at 250 mg/d: is this really viable?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Briele,

ergänzend zu dem, was LowRoad geschrieben hat, nachstehend ein Auszug aus einem Artikel im Journal of Clinical Oncology von Anfang dieses Jahres:

"Abiraterone acetate in combination with prednisone is indicated for the treatment of patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer who have received prior chemotherapy containing docetaxel. The approval was based on the efficacy and safety of abiraterone acetate in a randomized, placebo-controlled clinical trial, the results of which are fully published.2 The product label specifies that abiraterone acetate must be taken on an empty stomach (ie, no food is to be ingested at least 2 hours before and 1 hour after drug intake).3 The efficacy and benefit-risk of abiraterone acetate were conclusively demonstrated using this dosing regimen, which led to the aforementioned dosing recommendations in prescribing and patient information.
Early phase I clinical studies in patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer demonstrated an increase in abiraterone exposure when abiraterone acetate was coadministered with food.4,5 On the basis of the observation that administration with food could result in variable and high exposure, in subsequent phase II and III studies, abiraterone acetate was administered during fasting to decrease the inter- and intrapatient variation in exposure that results from fluctuations in the nature and timing of food intake.
To additionally investigate this food effect, a single-dose phase I study was conducted in 36 healthy male participants.6 Mean abiraterone maximum plasma concentration and area under the plasma concentration time curve values increased by approximately sevenand five-fold, respectively, when abiraterone acetate was administered with a low-fat meal (7% fat, 300 calories) and approximately 17- and 10-fold, respectively, when administered with a high-fat meal (57% fat, 825 calories).
Neither physicians nor payers can control what patients eat, or when. Use of food as a mechanism to increase bioavailability in sometimes fragile patients with cancer, who are often taking a variety of other medications, is fraught with problems and risks that cannot be easily overcome. Controlling drug exposure through administration during fasting is a sound and tested approach; it would be irresponsible to encourage any other practice that would cause wide, unpredictable variations in drug exposure that may negatively impact the safety and efficacy of life-extending drugs."

Bevor Du auf eigene Verantwortung und eigenes Risiko solche Experimente mit einem hopchpotenten Medikament wagst, solltest Du Dir unbedingt von einer Ernährungsberaterin (meist sind es ja Frauen) zusammenstellen lassen, wie eine Mahlzeit mit 57 % Fett und 825 Kalorien aussehen könnte. Über die Potenzierung mit einer solchen Mahlzeit drückt sich der Text unvollkommen aus:

"...and approximately 17- and 10-fold, respectively, when administered with a high-fat meal (57% fat, 825 calories)." = "...und annähernd um das 17- bzw. 10-Fache, wenn es mit einer fetthaltigen Mahlzeit (57 % Fett, 825 Kalorien) verabreicht wird." Worauf sich das "bzw." bezieht, bleibt offen.

Ralf

----------


## Briele

@Hallo LowRoad,
herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort. Mein Mann ist betroffen. Hormontherapien sind ausgereizt, die Knochenmetastasen (seit 6 Jahren bekannt) machen nun Schmerzen, sein PSA Wert ist von Mai - 45 -  bis August auf 1200 gestiegen, eine Woche darauf war er auf 1700. Dies nur in Kürze als Beantwortung Deiner Frage.
Angeregt durch Deinen Beitrag war ich auf englischen Seiten, auch in einem Krebsforum, in dem Prof. Gerry Potter immer wieder auf Patientenfragen zu Zytiga antwortete. Ich bin dann noch auf einen anderen thread gekommen - hier ging es um Salvestrol - und es vermittelte sich mir der Eindruck, daß Prof. Potter Salvestrol favorisiert. Sein letzter Eintrag ist die Nachricht, daß er in diesem Forum keine Anfrange mehr beantworten darf.

Nun hat dies ja eigentlich nichts mit meiner Frage und Deiner Antwort zu tun, ich weiß. Ich danke Dir sehr für die Mühe der Übersetzung.
Alles Gute für Dich.

@Hallo RalfDm
auch Dir vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Also wenn sich mein Mann für eine Einnahme mit Essen entscheidet, dann brauchen wir wirklich eine gute Ernährungsberaterin.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!
__________________________________________________
Ich werde weiter berichten und danke für die Unterstützung.
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Briele

----------


## LowRoad

Hier eine weitere Übersetzung, die eine Hypothese der Abiraterone Resistenz aufzeigen will:




> Eine Studie hat herausgefunden, dass eine Kombinationstherapie von Prostatakrebs Medikamenten Resistenzen verzögern kann.
> 
> Die Kombination von zwei neuartigen PCA Medikamenten könnte die Zahl der Therapieansprecher erhöhen, und die Zeit der Wirksamkeit verlängern, das konnte durch Forschungen das ICR (The Institute of Cancer Research) gezeigt werden. Für viele Jahre war die einzig wirksame Behandlung für Männer mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs, die resistent gegen Standard Hormonentzugstherapien geworden sind, eine Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel.
> 
> Aktuelle Studien, die vom ICR und dem Royal Marsden NHS Foundation Trust durchgeführt wurden, haben festgestellt, dass zwei neue Arten von Hormon-Blockern, Abiraterone Acetat und MDV3100, für Männer mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs Lebensverlängernd wirkt. Dank dieser Studien mit Abiraterone, welches am ICR entwickelt wurde, was jetzt in der Cancer Research UK Cancer Therapeutics Unit aufgegangen ist, ist es jetzt in den USA und Europa zugelassen, während die Hersteller von MDV3100/ENZALUTAMIDE eine Zulassung beantragt haben, welche später in diesem Jahr erfolgen könnte. [Zwischenzeitlich als XTANDI® zumindest in den USA zugelassen, EMEA wird folgen...]
> 
> Eine neue Studienveröffentlichung des Cancer Research Instituts hat heute Gründe identifiziert, warum Männer letztendlich Resistenzen gegen Abiraterone entwickeln. In einer Laborstudie fand Dr. Gerhardt Attard aus dem ICR und Kollegen aus dem Royal Marsden, dass Steroide und andere Medikamente die in Kombination mit Abiraterone gegeben werden, um Nebenwirkungen zu kontrollieren, zum Wirkungsverlust durch Aktivierung von Mutationen im Hormon-Rezeptor-Gen beitragen könnten. Wichtig war, das fand das Team heraus, dass es möglich war, diese Aktivierung durch die Kombination von Abiraterone mit MDV3100 zu blockieren. 
> 
> Dies ist die erste Untersuchung, um eine biologische Grundlage für die Kombination dieser beiden neuen Arzneimitteln zu begründen.
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* ICR, The Institute of Cancer Research UK, Combining prostate cancer drugs could delay drug resistance, study finds
*[2]:* Logothetis, MD Anderson Cancer Center, A Study to Determine Safety and Tolerability of Enzalutamide (MDV3100) in Combination With Abiraterone Acetate in Bone Metastatic Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer Patients

----------


## LowRoad

Auszug aus einer Podiumsdiskussion:*

Dr. Logothetis: 
*Also Johann, bevor wir weitermachen können Sie zu einigen Fragen Stellung nehmen, betreffend der Aussichten für die Kombination von Anti-Androgenen und Androgen-hemmenden Strategien? Haben Sie eine Vorstellung, wann mit welcher Kombination Sie vorgehen würden, wenn es ihnen erlaubt wäre, alles zu tun, was Sie für richtig hielten?

*Dr. de Bono: 
*Das Hauptproblem hier ist, dass Medikamente wie MDV3100 und ARN-509, über die wir begeistert sind, sehr ähnliche Medikamente sind, unterscheiden sich tatsächlich nur an einer Stelle. Diese Medikamente konkurrieren mit Dihydrotestosteron und blockieren den AR, und leider ist Dihydrotestosteron ein 10-fach potenter Bindungspartner für den AR als diese Verbindungen. Also stellen wir die Hypothese auf, dass, wenn Sie ein Medikament wie Abiraterone hinzufügen und damit dieses Hormone - Testosteron bzw. DHT - entfernen, werden sie wesentlich zur Verbesserung der Wirksamkeit von Medikamenten wie MDV3100, wegen verminderter Konkurrenz mit den nuklearen Steroid-Liganden, beitragen. Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine Studie mit Abiraterone und MDV3100, gegenüber Abiraterone alleine oder MDV3100 alleine, einen wesentlich besseren Überlebensvorteil zeigt. Und wir haben präklinische Daten, die das unterstützen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]: Logothetis, Beer, de Bono, Saad, Metastatic Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer: New Targets, New Therapeutic Approaches, Panel Discussion 2012

----------


## Briele

guten Tag in die Runde!

in dem englischen Krebs Forum, in dem Prof. Dr. Potter nicht mehr antworten darf/kann, habe ich eine p.N. an ihn geschrieben und vor ein paar Tagen eine Antwort per p.N. von ihm erhalten. Es ging um meine Frage ob und wie man Zytiga mit einer Mahlzeit zu sich nimmt.
Er meinte es sei am besten 1 Tablette unmittelbar nach dem Frühstück zu sich zu nehmen.
Er verwies des weiteren auf Salvestrol.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Briele

----------


## Briele

> guten Tag in die Runde!
> 
> in dem englischen Krebs Forum, in dem Prof. Dr. Potter nicht mehr antworten darf/kann, habe ich eine p.N. an ihn geschrieben und vor ein paar Tagen eine Antwort per p.N. von ihm erhalten. Es ging um meine Frage ob und wie man Zytiga mit einer Mahlzeit zu sich nimmt.
> Er meinte es sei am besten 1 Tablette unmittelbar nach dem Frühstück zu sich zu nehmen.
> Er verwies des weiteren auf Salvestrol.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Briele


P.S. hier ist noch ein link:

http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/20...really-viable/

falls man den nicht einfügen darf bitte um Mitteilung, dann lösche ich den Beitrag (so dies von mir aus möglich ist).

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Briele,

wem glaubt man jetzt?

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Briele

Hallo, Jürgen und Waltraud,

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Oft sehne ich mich zurück in die Zeiten als ich glaubte es gäbe für jede Krankheit einen Königsweg, den dann mein Arzt natürlich kennt und es wäre immer alles so klar wie bei einem vereiterten Blinddarm oder Zahn.
Nun ist es leider so, dass man recht oft zwischen mehreren Möglichkeiten wählen und selbst entscheiden muß/kann. 

Man soll und will ja auch ein mündiger, informierter Patient sein, aber manchmal frage ich mich schon ob am Ende was anderes, besseres herauskommt, als wenn man, wie früher, dem Arzt vertraut, das macht was er für gut hält und sonst einfach versucht so gut als möglich zu leben. 

Egal, worüber ich im Internet Erkundigungen einhole, ich kann davon auch immer das Gegenteil lesen. Viel Zeit, Energie geht da hinein und als Laie bleibe ich so manches Mal verunsichert zurück. Trotzdem kann ich es nicht lassen.

Aber hier geht es um das Thema “Zytiga/Abiratarone” .
Sollte mein Mann sich für eine Einnahme von Zytiga zusammen mit einer Mahlzeit entscheiden, werde ich berichten.

Alles Gute!
Briele

----------


## GottfriedE

Ich habe seit 2002 Prostatakrebs der 09/2011 in die Lymphknoten metasiert ist. Nachdem die Chemotherapie von 03-06/12 mit Taxotere keinen PSA-Abfall gebracht hatte, wurde nach der 5.Sitzung bei einem PSA-Wert von 117 die Chemo-Therapie von meinem Urologen abgebrochen. 
Ab 1. Juli 12 fand eine Therapieumstellung auf Arbiraterone (4 Tablelette a 250 mg in Kombination mit 2 Tabletten Prednison) statt. Mein PSA - Verlauf ist wie folgt: 6.Juli 108; 19.Juli 102; 7.August 106; 23.August 109; 6. September 120; 19.September 121. Der Testosteronwert ist konstant < 10. 
Am 4. Oktober 2012 habe ich einen Termin an der Klinik für Prostata an der Universität in Heidelberg zwecks zweiter Meinung,  Alternativen  und Teilnahme an klinischen Versuchen zum Beispiel mit MDV 3100. Ich werde über meinen weiteren PSA-Verlauf weiter berichten.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo,
> 
> würde gerne den Pfad für einen Erfahrungsaustausch zu ABIRATERONE eröffnen.



Hallo Abi-Fans,

vor ein paar Tagen ist die endgültige Auswertung der ersten Abiraterone-Zulassungsstudie COU-AA-301 vorgelegt worden,
im LANCET veröffentlicht.

Für uns erfreulich, dass sich nach 20-monatiger Nachbeobachtungszeit (die Studie wurde im Herbst 2010 entblindet/geschlossen, weil der Vorteil im Behandlungsarm zu deutlich war) der mittlere Überlebens-Vorteil auf 4,6 Monate erhöht hat.
Damit ist das Abi fast an dem Wert des Enzalutamid heran, da sind es im Moment 4,8 Monate.

Nun bin ich gespannt auf die ersten Berichte eine Kombi-Behandlung von Abi mit Enza (oder habe ich die schon verpasst?). 
Das würde totalen Sinn machen und wir lesen ja in dem von LowRoad übersetzten Transkript der Februar-Diskussion in San Francisco, dass Johann de Bono, der Studien-Leiter aus London, damals schon berichtet hat, dass die ersten klinischen Erfahrungen positiv seien.

Interessant finde ich auch, dass der Erstautor dieser Auswertung Prof. Karim Fizazi ist, von der Pariser Klinik Gustave Roussy.
Das ist nicht nur deshalb interessant, weil Paris ja heutzutage aufgrund der guten Zug-Verbindungen nicht mehr so weit weg ist,
sondern auch, weil diese Klinik auch in anderer Hinsicht positiv auffällt. So ist von der deutschen Zurückhaltung gegenüber Immuntherapien
gegen Prostatakrebs dort nicht viel zu spüren, im Gegenteil, eine Phase-III-Studie zum Provenge läuft.
Also, warum nicht auch mal nach Paris?

Grüsse aus HH (nur 8 Std. von Paris entfernt),
Rudolf

----------


## Briele

Hallo in die Runde,

Ein Zwischenbericht zur Einnahme von Zytiga, dem bisherigen Verlauf:
Mein Mann hat es zuerst einen Monat nach Vorschrift eingenommen, 4 Tabletten täglich, mit den zeitlichen strengen Abständen das Essen betreffend. 
Sein PSA Wert war vorher bei 1700 , nach der einmonatigen Einnahme von Zytiga 1900. Ziemlich enttäuschend.

Wir haben trotzdem beschlossen dabei zu bleiben, wenn auch in anderer Form. 
Seit 21. September nimmt er nur eine Tablette Zytiga  täglich, nach einem leichten Frühstück. Dies ist immer ein ziemlich flüssiger Haferbrei mit etwas Obst.. Außerdem nimmt er täglich 2-3 Kapseln Salvestrol 2000 ein. Das Blubild, die Leberwerte werden alle 14 Tage kontrolliert und sind bis jetzt o.k.

Heute haben wir das neue Ergebnis des PSA Wertes erhalten: 548!

Ehrlich gesagt zögere ich fast ein wenig über unseren Umgang mit Zytiga zu schreiben, denn es ist natürlich eine sehr individuelle Entscheidung. Mein Mann sagte er hat nichts mehr zu verlieren, von daher fällt es natürlich leichter einen Weg zu gehen, den man dann auch alleine zu verantworten hat. 
Zudem wissen wir, dass Zytiga den PSA Wert nicht auf Dauer senken kann, aber jetzt einmal sind wir sehr froh über dieses Ergebnis. 

Es gibt noch einen erfreulichen Nebeneffekt: Zytiga verlangt ja die Einnahme eines Cortisonpräparates und seit mein Mann Prednisolon nimmt, ist er wieder bei Appetit und hat sogar ein klein wenig zugenommen.

Heute ist ein schöner Tag! Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche für Euch.
Briele

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Briele,
*danke für die wichtige Info! Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass es so weiter geht.

Abi nach dem Frühstück zu nehmen ist sicher der beste Zeitpunkt, wenn man es denn so will, da das Frühstück doch meist relativ Variantenarm, also reproduzierbar, gestaltet wird. Ergänzung durch Salvestrole, einem auf Resveratrol basierendem Kräutermix, erscheint mir akzeptabel. Gelegentlich wird bei Einnahme von Salvestrole Kapseln von einem PSA-Bump im ersten Monat berichtet, was, laut Prof. Potter, ein gutes Zeichen wäre:



> ...I think the initial PSA bump is actually a good sign that shows the salvestrols are working. So long as this has reduced again by the second month then this is further good sign...


Durch Ergänzung mit Abiraterone kann das natürlich nicht mehr eindeutig beobachtet werden.

Ein kleines Problem bei Euch könnte die langfristige Gabe von Hydrocortison Präparaten (Prednisolon ect.) sein. Selbst wenn Abi-Versagen eines Tages eintritt und Chemo indiziert ist, wird dies üblicherweise zusammen mit Cortison verabreicht. Diesen dann doch sehr langfristigen Einsatz von Cortison Präparaten sehe ich kritisch, da er Mutationen des Androgen-Rezeptors begünstigt. Strum hat in diesem Zusammenhang den Einsatz von Triamcinolon (Kenacort, Volon, Triam,...) vorgeschlagen. Vielleicht auch für Euch eine Option?

Grüße aus dem nebligen Hessen...

----------


## GottfriedE

Hallo Werner,
ich ziehe seit Juli 2012 das volle Programm durch: Arbiraterone, Profact 3, Chemo mit Taxotere, Zometa. Der PSA steigt trotzdem. Bin ich schon austherapiert oder gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten?

----------


## Mafred

Hallo Gottfried, ist das wirklich so ...unser Onkologe sagte das erst nach der "Erfolglosigkeit" von Taxotere dann  Arbiratone gegeben wird....alles aufeinmal  ist uns so nicht bekannt.Auch mein Mann erhält zur Zeit Docetaxel und Zometa sowie die monatliche Firmagoninjektion.Unter der Therapie fällt der PSA-Wert merklich, ist er in "Chemopause" steigt er wieder an. Wir wissen das es bei ihm leider nur noch lebensverlängernd wirken soll....und machen das Beste aus jedem Tag
Gruß Mafred

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

seit kurzem gibt es das Härtefallprogramm für MDV3100. Die Voraussetzungen für Dich scheinen gegeben zu sein:

*http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...820&Itemid=260*

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Mafred

Danke für die Info...obwohl ich nicht weiß ob du mich gemeint hast .......Aber die Berichte sind doch sehr aufschlußreich , das Problem ist wohl,so wie ich es rausgelesen habe, daß es nur in "Gruppen" nicht für den inviduellen Einzefall angewand wird und das der Dok an diesem Härtefallprogram teilnimt......
Gruß Mafred

----------


## Briele

Hallo LowRaod,

herzlichen Dank für Deinen Beitrag und den wichtigen Hinweis das Cortison betreffend. Mein Mann wird keine Chemo machen wollen und ich werde ihn nicht dazu drängen. Aber vielleicht entscheidet er doch anders und dann ist es schon einmal gut mehr über das Thema Cortison zu wissen.

Ich werde weiter berichten.
Alles Gute und liebe Grüße
von Briele

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Briele,

ich kann noch etwas zum Theme beisteuern:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...atriam001.jpg/

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## Briele

Hallo WernerS

vielen Dank für den Link, den ich gleich ausgedruckt habe - zusammen mit dem Beitrag von LowRoad.
Es ist beeindruckend wie gut und umfassend einige von Euch informiert sind. Wie schön, daß Ihr dieses Wissen großzügig weiter gebt, an dieser Stelle Dank an alle.

Liebe Grüße und alles Gute
Briele

----------


## Briele

Hallo in die Runde,

mein Mann hat heute die neu ermittelten Werte erhalten. Leber- Nierenwerte im Normalbereich . Der PSA Wert ist weiter gesunken, ist nun bei 336.

Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche an Euch alle
Briele

----------


## LowRoad

Nov. 16, 2012: According to a summary statement of opinion issued yesterday by the Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use (CMPH) of the European Mediciens Agency (EMEA), CMPH is recommending an expanded indication for the clinical use of abiraterone acetate in men with metastatic, castration-resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC).
...

The treatment of mCRPC in adult men who are asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic after failure of androgen deprivation therapy (ADT) in whom chemotherapy is not yet clinically indicated, and forThe treatment of mCRPC in adult men whose disease has progressed on or after a docetaxel-based chemotherapy regimen
...
The final decision of the European Commission to approve this new indication for Zytiga in Europe *can be expected within about 60 days*.

-------------------------------------------------
Ein bisschen Stirnrunzeln verursacht bei mir die Beschränkung auf _"metastatic, castration-resistant prostate cancer"_. Nach Versagen der Erstlinien-Hormonentzugstherapie wird normalerweise keine Bildgebung zur Lokalisierung von Metastasen durchgeführt, sondern erst bei Eintreten von Komplikationen (Schmerzen). Ich hoffe nicht, dass dies eine Einschränkung in der klinischen Praxis darstellt. Schauen wir mal, wie die Guidelines das interpretieren...

----------


## Briele

Hallo LowRoad,

vielen Dank für diese Information! Eine erfreuliche Nachricht und hoffentlich kommt es zur Freigabe in absehbarer Zeit.

liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Thema aus Januar 2012 zu den Markern bei Abiraterone wieder aufnehmen.

Unter #69 und #72 wird bezüglich der möglichen Marker bei der Einnahme von Abiraterone gesprochen, um zu erkennen, ob die PSA-Schwankungen auf den Turmorzellverfall zurück zu führen sind.

Stichwort LDH und CRP. 

Hat hier schon einer nähere Informationen / Erfahrungen - über die Aussage solcher Wert bzw. deren Verlauf und deren Beurteilung. 

Ich denke, dass diese Informationen doch sehr wichtig sein könnten, um bei den Betroffenen Unsicherheiten abzubauen.

Viele Grüße

Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## basti-

Hallo,

das ist mein erster Beitrag im Forum. Ich lese seit ein paar Wochen gelegentlich mit, da mein Vater, 72 J., von PCA betroffen ist. Nachdem er in den letzten Wochen ebenfalls Zytiga bekommen hat, möchte ich Mitstreitern unsere Erfahrungen mit Zytiga schildern. Aber erst mal der Reihe nach: 

Die ED war 2003 mit 63 J. und PSA 26, Gleason 3+3=6. Blöderweise hat er das Ganze erst einmal verdrängt und ein 3/4 Jahr "schleifen lassen" ohne etwas zu unternehmen oder gar die Familie über seine Diagnose zu informieren. Einer Entfernung der Prostata, zu der ihm geraten wurde, hat er damals ebenfalls nicht zugestimmt. Auch sonst hielt er sich recht bedeckt was seine Krankheit angeht - es wäre doch alles okay...(denkste!) Es hat sich ergeben, daß er jahrelang eine 3-Monatsspritze Zoladex bekam, als das Ganze keine Wirkung mehr zeigte und nichts mehr ging in puncto Urinieren, wurde Ende 2010 eine TUR-P gemacht, neuer Gleason 4+5=9. Zoladex wurde auf Degarelix umgestellt, dazu alle 4 Wochen Zometa als Knochenschutz.

Im CT und Knochen-Szinti waren mehrere Knochenmetastasen erkennbar, also wurde Ende 2011 eine 6-monatige Docetaxel Chemo  begonnen, Ausgangs-PSA über 300, dieser konnte während der Chemo bis auf 70 abgesenkt werden. Weiter tiefer wollte der PSA partout nicht. Die Chemo hat er nur schlecht vertragen, brach mehrmals zusammen und hat sehr schnell eine Neutropenie entwickelt, musste stationär aufgepeppelt werden - also wurde die Chemo umgestellt auf den 1-Wochen-Zyklus (3 Wochen Chemo hintereinander, die 4.te war Pause).

Die bis dahin eigentlich eher geringen Knochenschmerzen wurden Ende Juli 2012 dann sehr stark, so daß ohne stärkere Schmerzmittel nichts mehr ging. Jegliche Bewegung war eine absolute Qual, er verbrachte tagelang im Bett, der PSA galoppierte nur so davon und erreichtte die 1000-er Marke ! 1078 als Höchstwert.

Anfang August wurde mit der Einnahme von Zytiga begonnen. 4x morgens und es dauerte keine paar Tage - mein Vater begann wieder selbstständig zu Laufen, Einzukaufen, fühlte sich sichtlich wohl. Auch die Schmerzen liessen stark nach. Es war eine Freude, ihn wieder so frisch wie lange nicht mehr zu sehen. Der PSA Wert sackte unter Zytiga bis auf 90 herunter, hat sich also mehr als gezehntelt! Alle in der Familie gingen davon aus, dass jetzt erst mal für 6-12 Monate Ruhe herrscht...

Leider hielt das Ganze nur 2,5 Monate. Die starken Schmerzen kamen ebenso plötzlich wie sie durch Zytiga gegangen waren. Anfang November wurden sie dann unerträglich, er musste mit neuen Schmerzmitteln eingestellt werden, Targin/Fentanyl/Lyrica. Der PSA Wert galoppierte auf über 220. Eine erneute Knochen-Szinti zeigte deutliche Progressionen der Knochen Metastasen, der Arzt brach Zytiga nach etwas mehr als 3 Monaten ab.

Beitrag #69 entnehme ich gerade, daß der PSA Anstieg da allein nicht entscheidend ist. Ich glaube aber, die erneuten starken Schmerzen und das Szinti sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Wenn ich CRP u. LDH vor der Zytiga Gabe und kurz vor Ende vergleiche, dann hat sich die Lage mit einem LDH von 410 zu 465 eher verschlechtert.

Der Allgemeinzustand meines Vaters ist momentan recht schlecht und im Moment wird geprüft, ob er in eine MDV3100 Härtefallregelung kommt, ansonsten bleibt ihm bzgl. der starken Schmerzen nur eine vorgeschlagene Samarium Therapie, für die aber ein gutes Blutbild Vorraussetzung ist.

Was Nahrungsmittel angeht, habe ich in den letzten Wochen dem Forum einige wertvolle Tips bzgl. NME's entnehmen können, die ich vorher nicht kannte. (Bsp. Menacur, Elixier, Wobenzym,etc.). Weiterführende Erfahrungen bzgl. NME's wie Lapacho-Tee, Katzenkrallen-Tee (Uncaria tomentosa / Vilcacora),  Reservatrol und speziell seriöse Bezugsquellen diesbzgl. wären für mich von großem Interesse. Die Lage ist momentan recht verzwickt und der Arzt sagte mir offen, schulmedizinisch wäre das Programm so ziemlich ausgereizt - da ist man gewillt auch andere, alternative Dinge auszuprobieren.

Vielen Dank. Beste Grüsse und alles Gute,
Basti

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Basti,
*es tut mir leid, dass Du Dich hier einfinden musstest, trotzdem - willkommen.

Die von Dir beschriebenen Therapiemaßnahmen waren sicher nicht optimal, dass ist Dir selbst klar, und braucht auch nicht mehr weiter diskutiert werden. Konzentrieren wir uns auf das "wie weiter"?

_Nach Docetaxel_ (Taxotere®) ist Abiraterone (Zytiga®) aktuell die Standardtherapie mit teilweise guten Ansprechraten. Da Statistiken nicht lügen, gibt es halt auch Therapieversager, bzw. Männer, bei denen das nur kurzfristig wirkt. Leider gehört Dein Vater wohl in diese Gruppe. Nach Abiraterone wird normalerweise eine alternative Chemotherapie mit *Cabazitaxel* (Jevtana®) angeboten. Da der Allgemeinzustand Deines Vaters dies wohl nicht zulässt, könnte *Enzalutamid*/MDV3100 (Xtandi®) versucht werden. Sollte der Andreogenrezeptor derart mutiert sein, dass er auch mit anderen Liganden bindet, hilft eine erweiterte Blockierung des ARs evt. Ich will Dir mal ein entsprechendes Beispiel aus dem HW Forum vorstellen:




> ...TX chemo/ radiation - Lupron- pretty much under control until 3 years ago. Tried Zytiga and no effect - was very disappointing & felt despair. Due to the progressive nature of the rise of PSA and the bone scan results he did not have the chance to go through PROVENGE.
> 
> He was on a Docetaxel then Mitoxantrone (which kept the metastasis stable) but rising PSA until Xtandi which was a surprise when he got the call that the medication was available. 
> PSA- 456 9/12 Started Xtandi mid October -l after two weeks of medication his - PSA dropped to 202(-254) after 4 weeks November 19 visit - PSA 102 (-100) His pain meds have been reduced by half. We are very excited...


*Übersetzung:**
"...TX Chemotherapie / Bestrahlung - mit Lupron [Eligard], bis vor 3 Jahren ziemlich unter Kontrolle, habe dann Zytiga® ausprobiert, aber ohne Wirkung - war sehr enttäuschend und fühlte Verzweiflung. Durch die progressive Natur des PSA Anstiegs, und der Knochen-Szintigraphie Ergebnisse, ergab sich keine Möglichkeit einer PROVENGE Therapie. Er bekam Docetaxel dann Mitoxantron (was die Metastasierung stabil hielt) bei jedoch steigenden PSA Werten, dann Xtandi®, was mich überraschte, als ein Anruf kam, das Medikament wäre verfügbar.*
*Im Okt.-2012 begannen wir mit Xtandi® bei einem PSA von 456. Mitte Oktober, nach zwei Wochen Einnahme sank das PSA auf 202 (-254), nach 4 Wochen, am 19. November stand das PSA bei 102 (-100). Seine Schmerzmittel haben wir um die Hälfte reduziert. Wir sind hoch erfreut..."
*
Was für Möglichkeiten gäbe es noch?

Ketoconazole + Estradiol (+ Leukine) oft auch noch nach Abiraterone wirksam!Taxotere®/Jevtana® + Dasatinib (Sprycel®), sehr gute Ansprechraten bei Knochenmetastasierung...
Irgendwann wird das alles seine Wirkung verlieren. Ihr solltet Euch auch auf das Unvermeidliche vorbereiten, der Tod gehört zum Leben wie die Geburt, das ist prinzipiell erstmal nichts Unnatürliches. Bis dahin sollte Myers Ratschlag: "Have a reason to live" verwirklicht werden. Wie ich heute mit dem Rad hier über die Taunushöhen zur Arbeit gefahren bin, habe ich mich wieder mal an der Natur erfreuen dürfen. Andere hätten vielleicht gesagt "Sch....kälte". Bei allem Leid, muss man das Schöne auch sehen!
Euch alles Gute



-------------------------------------------------
*[1]* ERed1: Xtandi after Zytiga

----------


## Jacekw

*Zytiga (Abiraterone acetate) ohne vorherige Chemotherapie*  * Abiraterone acetate (Zytiga)  erhält Empfehlung der  EU-Regulierungsbehörde zur Behandlung von metastasiertem  kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs ohne vorherige Chemotherapie
*Quelle: Public Relations & News, 21.11.2012



Der Ausschuss für Humanarzneimittel (CHMP) der Europäischen  Arzneimittelagentur (EMA) hat eine positive Stellungnahme veröffentlicht  und empfiehlt die Zulassung des Medikaments ZYTIGA ® (Abirateronacetat)  zur Behandlung von metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) bei erwachsenen Männern, bei denen eine Chemotherapie noch nicht durchgeführt wurde und eine vorherige Androgen-Entzugstherapie nicht ausreichend angesprochen hat.

Die endgültige Entscheidung der Europäischen Kommission wird für Anfang 2013 erwartet.


 			Posted on 24. November 2012

----------


## LowRoad

[1] _"... survival benefit was 5.2 months..."_ weniger als ich prognostiziert hatte, aber immerhin. In Neukirchen hatte ich diesen Chart gebracht, der den Trend im OS Endpunkt schon deutlich erkennbar macht - soviel zum Thema 2nd Line ADT ist nur PSA-Kosmetik... 



Entsprechende Pre-Chemo Zulassung  in Europe wird wohl Anfang Jan-2013 kommen. Spannend wird nun, wie sich XTandi®/Enzalutamide in diesem Setting schlägt, bzw. wie Kombinationstherapien von Abiraterone + Enzalutamide wirken. Ebenso spannend erscheint die Frage, ob sich dieser Trend zum verbesserten OS auch realisieren ließe, würde Abiraterone/Enzalutamide noch früher eingesetzt werden?

*There is hope!*
------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Mike Scott, FDA approves abiraterone acetate for chemotherapy-naive mCRPC

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Mitleser,

zum Einsatz von Abirateron ein Artikel im Deutschen Ärzteblatt:


http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/52719


Winfried

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Winfried,

In den Artikel des Ärzteblatts hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Packungsgröße N2 enthält 120 Tabletten,
die gerade für einen Monat statt 3 Monate reichen.

Grüße
JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

*Patienten mit Prostata­karzinom könnten von ASS profitieren
*
Lieber Winfried,

vielen Dank für die aktuelle Information. Am Ende des Textes konnte man einen weiteren Link anklicken, der Informationen zur Einnahme von ASS enthält. Bitte *hier* lesen.

Diese Darstellungen sind zwar nicht mehr so ganz neu; für mich aber gut, weil ich wegen meiner Plaques in den Herzarealen täglich 100 mg ASS einsetze. Also ein Zusatzeffekt.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...spannend erscheint die Frage, ob sich dieser Trend zum verbesserten OS auch realisieren ließe, würde Abiraterone/Enzalutamide noch früher eingesetzt werden?...


Dazu wird eine passende Studie[1] aufgelegt. Eingeschlossen werden High-Risk Patienten mit zumindest zwei Kriterien aus:

A Gleason score of >= 8Three or more evident lesions on bone scanMeasurable visceral metastasis (excluding lymph node disease)

Leider können Patienten die "nur" Lymphknotenmetastasen haben nicht teilnehmen, es sei denn sie haben einen Gleason >=8 UND Organmethastasen, was als Primärdiagnostik eher ungewöhnlich sein dürfte. Trotzdem eine ambitionierte Studie, die voraussichtlich ab 2018 berichten wird. Geht man davon aus, dass das Patent auf Abiraterone, wie allgemein beschrieben, etwa 2020 ausläuft, hat der Hersteller (in Deutschalnd: Janssen Cilag GmbH) davon wenig Nutzen, wir als Patienten schon - gut so! Leider gibt es in Deutschland mal wieder keinen entsprechenden Studienstandort - schade! Wenn diese Studie Erfolg hat, könnte endlich der Beweis für den therapeutischen Nutzen eines niedrig PSA NADIRs während der Hormonblockade (ADT) erbracht werden, so wie es leitlinienunabhängige Onkologen immer wieder postulieren.

-----
Noch eine Anmerkung zur oben gebrachten Kurve "Abiraterone+Prednisone vs. Placebo+Prednisone". Man erkennt, dass die beiden Kurven relativ glatt laufen, bis etwa Monat 24. Hier wurde die Studie entblindet, Crossover angeboten, was in Folge zu einem Wechsel von "Placebo" Versagern in den Abiraterone Arm geführt hat. Ohne diesen Effekt wäre der Überlebensvorteil wahrscheinlich deutlich größere als 5.2 Monate ausgefallen - danke für den Hinweis.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* A Study of ZYTIGA + Prednisone + ADT vs. ADT alone in Newly Diagnosed Patients With High-Risk, Metastatic Hormone-Naive Prostate Cancer

----------


## basti-

Hallo LowRoad,

vielen Dank für Deinen Kommentar #149 "After Abiraterone fails..." auf meinen Beitrag #148. Du triffst natürlich den Nagel auf den Kopf, der Therapieverlauf meines Vaters verlief alles andere als optimal, nun müssen wir das Beste daraus machen.

Zytiga hat ihm 10 absolut schöne Wochen gebracht und wir sind alle sehr dankbar für diese tolle Zeit.
Dass ihm nicht mehr viel Zeit bleibt, ist mittlerweile allen in der Familie klar, umso mehr gilt hier dein Myers Zitat  "Have a reason to live".
Dennoch möchte ich nichts dem Zufall überlassen und ihn mit vollen Kräften auf seinem beschwerlichen Weg unterstützen.

Nach Zytiga ist er nun seit 3 Wochen im angesprochenen Enzalutamid/MDV3100 (Xtandi®) Härtefallprogramm - bisher leider nur mit äußerst mäßigem Erfolg, was wohl seiner enormen Tumorlast und dem schon sehr weit fortgeschrittenen PCa geschuldet ist.

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen bzgl. Keto (welches auch nach Abi noch helfen soll). Ich werde mich aus dem Abi Thread verabschieden und nun unter dem von Ingo angestossenen Thread "Enzalutamid, MDV 3100" weiter schreiben.

Allen alles Gute,
basti

----------


## ingorion

Hallo Basti,
warum wurde Zytika denn schon nach 10 Wochen abgesetzt? So wie es sich anhört, war es doch nicht wegen der Nebenwirkung oder Unverträglichkeit, oder?
Ich denke in so kurzer Zeit ist eine Beurteilung über die Wirksamkeit kaum möglich.
Sollte man nicht erst die Einnahme verändern? Ich habe vor, wenn es bei mir soweit ist, nicht mehr wie angegeben, 2Std nach und 1Std vor Nahrgsaufnahme einzunehmen, sondern zusammen mit einer Mahlzeit.
Soweit meine Überlegungen und Pläne zu dem Thema.

Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen, alles Gute,

Ingo

----------


## Urologe

Liebes Forum,

hab es nicht gelesen bisher:

Abiraterone hat Ende 2012 die offizielle ZULASSUNG bekommen zur Behandlung VOR Chemotherapie bei crPC!

Ich finde, eine gute Nachricht

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo lieber fs,

das wurde nicht übersehen! Siehe hier. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis, und schön, dass Sie hier wieder aktiv sind!

Ralf

----------


## Silvia

heute, 17:59 

http://www.onvista.de/news/alle-news...1283e6b0a5dfe0

"... hat die Europäische Kommission der Zulassungserweiterung für das einmal täglich oral verabreichte Medikament ZYTIGA® (Abirateronacetat) zugestimmt. Die erweiterte Indikation für ZYTIGA umfasst nun auch die Anwendung als Kombination mit Prednison oder Prednisolon zur Behandlung von metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs bei erwachsenen Männern, die nach einer nicht erfolgreichen Androgendeprivationstherapie asymptomatisch oder leicht symptomatisch sind, und bei denen eine Chemotherapie klinisch noch nicht angezeigt ist. Bisher war ZYTIGA plus Prednison und Prednisolon ausschließlich zur Behandlung von Männern mit mCRPC zugelassen, wenn deren Erkrankung bereits fortgeschritten war, oder nach einer Docetaxel-basierten Chemotherapie. Nach der Erweiterung der Zulassung können betroffene Männer bereits in einem früheren Erkrankungsstadium mit ZYTIGA® behandelt werden ..."

----------


## SCHMADDING

Nehme das ja seit Anfang Januar, bis jetzt ohne erkennbare Nebenwirkungen
führe täglich ein Protokoll, wie die Nacht war und ob irgendwelche Besonderheiten
auftraten, muß alle vier Wochen zur Kontrolle nach Münster in die UNI-Klinik,
bis jetzt bin ich einigermassen zufrieden. Chemo kommt generell für mich
nicht mehr in Frage, das eine Mal reicht mir.

----------


## mandala

Hallo zusammen,

mein Mann nimmt Zytiga + Prednisolon seit 01.01.2013 vor Chemo. Sein PSA am 11.12.2012 betrug 94, am 06.02.2013 war es auf 72 gesunken. Ist dieser Abfall ein Erfolg? Ich hatte mir mehr erhofft. Er ist außerdem sehr aufgedunsen. Kann das vom Prednisolon kommen? Hat jemand anders das auch schon beobachtet?

Andrea

----------


## SCHMADDING

Update
War ja längere Zeit hier abwesend, versuche wieder öfters hier zu sein,
hat mir viel geholfen was ich hier so gelesen habe.
Fakt ist das ich heut im PKZ in Münster war und die dort sehr zufrieden mit mir sind,
wenn man bedenkt das der Anfangswert letztes Jahr im Januar 1677 bzw 1850 PSA
waren und heute ( Stand Blutabnahme Mai 2013) ein PSA von 104 dann kann man
wohl sagen es bringt was die Kombination von ZYTIGA, XGEVA und PAMORELIN,
fühle mich jedenfalls bombig und bin schon mehr oder weniger mit meiner Modelfotografie
wieder voll in Action. Hoffe das es so bleibt, jedenfalls habe ich Dank Euch und
anderweitigen viel gelernt und werde das Leben bewußter geniessen.

Das wichtigste ist: 
*Sich NICHT selbst aufgeben, immer wieder kämpfen, bei mir hats was gebracht bis jetzt,
alles erdenkliche versuchen, denn nur so kann es besser werden.*

----------


## Urologe

Welche Dosierung bekommt er (normal 2 x 5 mg Prednison)
Was macht der Blutdruck, Nierenwerte, Blutelektrolyte (besonders Kalium), Gesamteiweiß, Albumin?
Sehr aufgedunsen ist eigentlich nicht üblich .....

----------


## mandala

@ fs   Guten Morgen,
Dosierung ist 10 mg täglich. Die Gewichtszunahme hat sich seit meinem Beitrag (vom 01.03.) immer mehr gesteigert. Der Bauch ist riesig, das Gesicht gleicht einem Vollmond. Zurzeit befindet mein Mann sich im Krankenhaus aus genau diesem Grund (und wegen einer Harnwegsinfektion). Die Ursache soll abgeklärt werden. Die Blutwerte werden regelmäßig untersucht und sind in Ordnung. PSA ist weiter gesunken auf zuletzt 65. Sobald ich ein Ergebnis der Untersuchungen habe, werde ich es posten.

Einen schönen Tag noch

Andrea

----------


## Urologe

Das sieht nach einem Morbus Cushing aus, ich hoffe das kann im KH abgeklärt werden.
Ihr Mann sollte unbedingt nach Enzalutamid (Xtandi) wechseln, greift nicht die Nebenniere an
und es ist auch keine zusätzliche Cortisongabe erforderlich.

----------


## Helena

Lieber Urologe,

ist Xanti denn inzwischen schon zugelassen und erhältlich? 

Mein Mann nimmt zur Zeit Zytiga (+ Parmorelin, + Prednisolon + x-Geva + Xarelto zur Blutverdünnung), nachdem die Chemotherapie, die zuerst gute Wirkung zeigte, keine Verbesserung mehr gebracht hat und der PSA-Wert unter der Chemo sogar angestiegen ist. 

Er nimmt Zytiga seit ca. 10 Wochen. Die ersten beiden PSA-Messungen in der Zeit haben einen minimalen Abfall der Werte gezeigt (von ca. 330 auf ca.300) , bei der letzten Messung ist der Wert aber gestiegen. Von ca. 300 auf ca.400. Obwohl sein Allgemeinzustand so gut ist wie seit ganz langer Zeit nicht, und wir was das betrifft mehr als zufrieden und froh sind. 

Wir hoffen natürlich, dass die nächste Messung wieder einen Abfall des PSA-Wertes ergibt,  aber falls sich die Erhöhung weiterhin fortsetzt muss ja neu  überlegt werden.

Daher meine Frage...

Natürlich freue ich mich auch über die Antwort anderer Forumsteilnehmer!

Vielen Dank vorab

Helena

----------


## RuStra

> Lieber Urologe,
> 
> ist Xanti denn inzwischen schon zugelassen und erhältlich?


Doch, zugelassen schon. Nur noch nicht in der Lauer-Taxe, sodass der Blick des Apothekers auf seinen Bildschirm nichts findet.

Einer unserer "fortgeschrittenen" Mitstreiter hat von seinem Apotheker die Auskunft erhalten, 
dass Astellas die Markteinführung in der BRD im Herbst erst machen will.
Bis dahin kann das Medikament importiert werden, Xtandi 120 Kapseln ( Monatsration), 12.230,17 (Importpreis aus USA).
Tja, ... jetzt muss ein Uro oder Onko gefunden werden, der den Mut hat, das zu verordnen. 
So weit sind wir schon: Ein Medikament ist zugelassen, aber die zuständigen Therapeuten schlagen die Hände über den Kopf zusammen, 
wenn man nur den Namen "Enzalutamid" oder "Xtandi" erwähnt ... ist mir selbst schon ein paarmal passiert.

Grüsse aus Hamburg,
Rudolf

----------


## Helena

Oh? Da bin ich jetzt auch baff. Danke jedenfalls für die Auskunft. 

Gut 12.0000  € ca. sind ja auch ein stolzer Preis. :-( Bleibt also zu hoffen, dass die Markteinführung so bald wie möglich stattfindet, nicht erst im Spätherbst. 

Warum die so spät stattfindet ist mir beim ersten Hindenken jedenfalls nicht klar. Astella ist der Hersteller? Wenn die zuständigen Therapeuten die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen und sich nicht wagen, dies zu verschreiben wegen des Preises, dann ist damit doch nicht mal für den Hersteller etwas gewonnen?

Entschuldigung übrigens für meine Schreibweise, natürlich heißt das Medikament "Xtandi".

----------


## mandala

Mein Mann ist nun schon seit einiger Zeit wieder zu Hause. Zum Glück hat sich die Vermutung Morbus Cushing nicht bestätigt. Stattdessen wurde ein paralytischer Ilius diagnostiziert. Trotz einigermaßen regelmäßiger Verdauung hatte sich der Darm wohl zugesetzt. Jetzt wird versucht, mithilfe anderer Schmerzmedikamente die Fentanyl-Dosis zu verringern. Schaun wir mal.

Wasser hat mein Mann aber trotzdem eingelagert und der Bauch ist auch immer noch ganz schön dick. Der Urologe meinte aber, das sei nicht bedenklich. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich alles weiter entwickelt. Meinem Mann geht es nicht mehr so gut wie vor dem Krankenhausaufenthalt. Hoffentlich wirkt Zytiga noch.

LG Andrea

----------


## berndr

Bein Enzalutamid (MDV3100) gibt es evtl. die Möglichkeit in ein Härtefallprogramm in einer Klinik zu kommen.
Habe selbst im Herbst des vergangenen Jahres daran teilgenommen, allerdings ohne Erfolg

LG Berndr

----------


## JürgenS

> Bein Enzalutamid (MDV3100) gibt es evtl. die Möglichkeit in ein Härtefallprogramm in einer Klinik zu kommen.
> Habe selbst im Herbst des vergangenen Jahres daran teilgenommen, allerdings ohne Erfolg
> 
> LG Berndr


Man könnte auch hier sein Glück probieren in die PREVAIL Studie aufgenommen zu werden.
http://www.urologikum-hamburg.de/akt...e-studien.html

JürgenS

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Hartmut:-

Ich habe mir heute Nachmittag die Mühe gemacht, alle 18 Seiten dieses Threads zu lesen. Dabei ist mir Dein Beitrag vom 22.5.2012 aufgefallen, wo Du, von Lowroad heftigst widersprochen, schreibst:

"Wie wir schon bei der DHB erfahren konnten, führte bei einigen Patienten die endokrine Therapie zum Tumorstillstand über 10 Jahre bis hin zur Totalelimination. In vielen Fällen kam der Tumor jedoch relativ schnell zurück, in anderen nach einigen Jahren. Auch bei obigen Untersuchungen bedeutete der Befund T0 nicht von vornherein die vollständige Eliminierung des Tumors. Es gab offensichtlich relevante Zellanhäufungen, die überlebten und früher oder später zur erneuten Progression führten. 
Heute sind wir einiges schlauer: Die intrazelluläre Testosteronproduktion dürfte bei diesem Vorgang eine wesentliche Rolle spielen. Diese Zellen sind nicht mehr in der Lage, PSA abzusondern oder zu proliferieren, sind aber noch in der Lage, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, wenn Testosteron wieder ausreichend zur Verfügung steht, wieder zu wachsen und PSA zu produzieren.
Die neuen Medikamente eröffnen den Weg, bei lokalem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem PK durch die totale Androgensuppression auch eine Totaleliminierung des Tumors und somit eine Heilung ohne die Risiken einer invasiven Therapie zu erreichen, weil diese Tumore i.d.R. noch zu 100% hormonsensitiv sind. Dies unter Beweis zu stellen bedarf mutiger Studien-"

Du berührst hiermit ein Thema, das mich schon lange umtreibt. Bei der DHB oder ADT3, welche nach bisherigem Wissen die potenteste Form des Androgenentzugs darstellt. kommen, da hat Lowroad sicherlich Recht, nur wenige Betroffene zu einer Vollremission, und zwar nur dann, wenn der Tumor in Gänze oder annähernd 100%tig noch hormonsensibel bzw. peridiploid ist. Eine Steigerung der Erfolgsrate ließe sich wahrscheinlich, wie Du m. E. richtig siehst, durch den frühzeitigen Einsatz von Abiraterone erzielen, d.h. unmittelbar im Anschluss an eine DHB/ADT3. Das zu testen hat allerdings niemand Interesse. Insofern wäre ein Versuch zwar nicht teuer, aber "mutig". 
Auch welcher Art die Tumorzellen sind, die den Feuersturm der DHB/ADT3 überstehen, ließe sich durch Gewebeuntersuchungen unmittelbar nach solcher Art Hormontherapie und vor geplanten Oprationen herausfinden, wenn ein innovatives und unabhängiges Forscherteam das ergründen wollte. Auch das wäre nicht teuer, aber "mutig", weil auch hier die Möglichkeit sich eröffnen könnte, dass bisher praktizierte Folgetherapien wegfallen würden .

Was ist nun mein Eindruck von diesem bisher 18-seitigen Thread? Die Erfolgsberichte sind widersprüchlich, teils eindrucksvolle PSA-Abfälle allerdings nur für begrenzte Zeiträume, teils enttäuschend und desillusionierend. Anerkennenswert das beachtliche Engagement der besten Köpfe dieses Forums - Lowroad und RuStra - in der Interpretation der Studien, dem Heraussuchen von Kommentaren, den Übersetzungen, dem Zuspruch an die schwer Betroffenen und dem Aufzeigen von Alternativen, wo Zytega nicht mehr wirkt. Man muss schon an eine Sache glauben, um so viel Zeit und Mühe zu investieren, wie Lowroad und RuStra das tun. 
Da habe ich Hemmungen, meine anfänglich geäußerte Skepsis gegen Abiraterone wieder aufleben zu lassen. 
Ich frage mich nach der einhelligen Freude über die Änderung der Indikation aber zunächst, welchen Vorteil - außer einem kommerziellen - diese Änderung der Indikation eigentlich bringt? Der Erfolg einer Chemotherapie ist ungleich größer und länger anhaltend als der Erfolg von Abiraterone. Es wird mittels Chemotherapie gleich sofort mehr Krebsmasse vernichtet, und Abiraterone wird auf weniger Krebsvolumen treffen als zuvor und damit wirksamer sein als in anderer Reihenfolge. Was hier bedient wird ist die diffuse Angst von Patienten vor der Chemotherapie, der sie aber nicht entgehen können, wenn auch später, dann aber unter ungünstigeren Umständen. 
In den Behandlungsrichtlinien ist es ein schwerer strategischer Fehler, die stärksten Waffen gegen Prostatakrebs zu allerletzt einzusetzen, wenn der Körper durch alle möglichen Vorher-Therapien bereits sehr geschwächt ist.
Und welchen  großen Betrag an Dollar hat die Entwicklung von Abiraterone gekostet? Wie viele Folgestudien, wieviel Literatur wird darüber geschrieben? Wieviele Konferenzen und Symposien werden abgehalten, die alle Geld kosten? Wäre es nicht vernünftiger, das Geld in Aufklärung über gesunde Lebensführung, in Präventiion, und in Forschung überTherapien zu investieren, durch welche es zu den geschilderten weit fortgeschrittenen Krankheitsstadien erst gar nicht kommt? Forschung braucht Vorgaben, Führung und Erfolgskontrollen, darf nicht der Pharmaindustrie überlassen bleiben.

Was meinst Du zu all dem?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

*Enzalutamid = Xtandi*

Bei der morgigen Pressekonferenz zum diesjährigen Urologen-Kongress wird auch das schon vom BPS *hier* erläuterte Medikament der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert. Hierzu auch *diese Info* zum Kongress.

Schon heute sollen in Berlin bei einer Pressekonferenz Vorträge zur Einführung von Enzalutamid zu hören sein.

*"Was macht es schon, wenn man uns für Träumer hält"*
(Mahatma Gandhi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Hierzu auch *diese Info* ...


*Harald,
*kaum aus Polen zurück, wieder aktiv! Hast deine Reise scheinbar wohlbehalten ünberstanden und neue Energie getankt! BioMarker statt DNA-Zytometrie, Harald, du bist auf dem richtigen Weg  :L&auml;cheln:  !

XTandi® aka. Enzalutamide/MDV3100 hat mit dem Thema "ABIRATERONE - Erfahrungsaustausch" aber nur insoweit zu tun, dass etwa 20% der Abi Versager von einer Therapie mit Xtandi® profitieren würden, mehr nicht, aber immerhin! Xtandi® ist in einer Reihe potenter Androgenrezeptor Antagonisten, nach Flutamide und Bicalutamide, der nächste Schritt. Gerüchte besagen, dass es ab 2. September endlich in den Deutschen Apotheken auftauchen wird - hoffentlich! Auch die Preisgestaltung wird spannend.

Xtandi® darf momentan nur bei kastrationsrefraktären Patienten nach Chemo eingesetzt werden. Prä-Chemo Einsatz wäre momentan Off-Label, wird aber sicher kommen. Studien dazu laufen. Wie wir wissen ist die Wirksamkeit dieser Antagonisten zeitlich beschränkt, und noch schlimmer, sie können sich vom Antagonisten zum Agonisten wandeln! Das war bei Flutamide so, weniger ausgeprägt auch bei Bicalutamide, aber leider auch bei Enzalutamide! Bei Enzalutamide ist eine Mutation des Androgen Rezeptors, F876L genannt, dafür verantwortlich. Auch der momentan noch in Studien befindliche Antagonist ARN-509 würde sich bei vorhandener F876L Mutation in einen Agonisten wandeln, also auch kein Ausweg. Sawyers, ein Forscher am MSKCC, hat Variationen der Enzalutamide Formel untersucht, die auch bei F876L Mutation antagonistisch wirken. Aus dieser Forschung stammt der Wirkstoff DR103, welcher sich in Zellkulturen, aber auch schon in Maus Studien bewährt hat. 

Sawyers, hurry up!

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Harald, für die Aufklärung über Enzalutamid. Leider findet sich in beiden Links keine Angabe, was das neue Medikament kosten wird. Wenn ich nun die zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen dem Zugewinn an Lebenszeit (wohl besser: Leidenszeit) gegenüberstelle, ist meine Freude über das neue Medikament allerdings nur gedämpft:

"Sicherheit und Wirksamkeit wurden in einer Studie mit 1.199 Patienten untersucht, die zuvor mit Docetaxel behandelt worden waren. Das mediane Gesamtüberleben der Patienten mit Enzalutamid betrug 18,4 Monate im Vergleich zu  13,6 Monaten der Patienten unter Plazebo. 
Häufigste Nebenwirkungen waren Schwäche oder Fatigue, Rückenschmerzen, Diarrhö, Gelenkschmerzen, Hitzewallungen, Gelenkschwellungen, muskuloskeletale Schmerzen, Kopfschmerzen, Infektionen der oberen und unteren Atemwege, Benommenheit, Rückenmarkskompression und Cauda-equina-Syndrom, Schlafstörungen, Blut im Urin, Angst und Bluthochdruck."

Wie schon bei Zytiga habe ich auch bei Enzalutamid den Verdacht, dass die im Versuch ausgewiesene mediane Überlebenszeit geschönt ist. Die Hormontherapie, wenn man sie nach Erreichen der Kastrationsresistenz einige Zeit aussetzt, wirkt danach wieder, wenn auch nur kurzzeitig. Man hätte daher für eine korrekte Messung nicht unter Placebo sondern unter wieder aufgenommener Hormontherapie vergleichen müssen. Aber ich kenne die Studie nicht im Detail und lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.

Was die von Harald angekündigte Symbiose von Forschung und praktizierender Urlogie  auf beim diesjährigen DGU-Kongress anbelangt hoffe ich, dass jemand hier darüber berichtet.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

natürlich steht Enzalutamid mit dem Thema des Threads, nämlich Abiratone nicht in einem direkten Zusammenhang. Ich habe mich aber schlicht an *diesen Beitrag* von Rudolf anhängen wollen, der schon etwas mehr Hinweise enthielt. Was den Preis in Euro anbelangt, meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass Hansjörg Burger mal von ca. 4.750  schrieb. 

@Reinardo,

manchmal hilft zurückblättern in einem schon längeren Thread. Ich verlasse mich meist noch auf mein gutes Kurz- und Langzeitgedächtnis, wobei der verlinkte Beitrag von Rustra ja erst ein paar Wochen alt ist. Im übrigen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der BPS bei diesem Dresdner Kongress wegen der Zusammenlegung Beobachter vor Ort hat, die sicher auf der Homepage des BPS einen Bericht einstellen werden.

P.S.: Zu den Nebenwirkungen von Enzalutamid wurde schon an anderer Stelle im Forum berichtet. Auch *diese Information* enthält Hinweise dazu.

P.S.: Es ist auch gut möglich, dass ich das mit dem Preis von Abiratone verwechsle. Siehe *diesen Beitrag.*

*"Stets muß die Praxis auf guter Theorie beruhen"*
(Leonardo da Vinci)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Erkennen des Versagens von Zytiga® oder Xtandi®, obwohl der PSA Wert kein Fortschreiten der Krankheit erkennen lässt.
*
In der fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs Online-Support-Gruppe gab es einige Fragen darüber, woher wir wissen, wann Medikamente wie Zytiga® oder Xtandi® ihre Wirkung verloren hätten. Das so schnell wie möglich zu wissen, ist wichtig, so dass man umgehend zur nächsten Behandlungsoption wechseln kann, ohne dem Prostatakrebs Zeit zu geben, sich fortzuentwickeln und damit stärker zu werden. Andererseits wollen wir eine Behandlung nicht vorzeitig abbrechen, ohne damit die mögliche Wirkung, die es haben könnte, voll auszuschöpfen.

In einer vereinfachten und nicht realen Welt würden wir davon ausgehen, dass Veränderungen beim PSA-Wert direkt mit Änderungen beim Fortschreiten der Erkrankung verknüpft sind, wie man dies bildgebend zeigen könnte. Mit anderen Worten, wenn der PSA Wert sinkt damit auch die Progression der Erkrankung zurückgeht, und in ähnlicher Weise wie der PSA Wert steigt die Krankheit fortschreitet. Einige Patienten haben aber berichtet, dass während ihr PSA Wert gesunken ist, und noch weiter rückläufig wäre, die Bildgebung nicht gut aussah, denn die Scans haben weiterhin ein beträchtliches Fortschreiten der Krankheit gezeigt! Die Millionen-Dollar-Frage ist nun, hat ihre Behandlung versagt und sollten sie zur nächste Behandlung wechseln, oder warten Sie weiter ab, und beobachten die Situation? 

Dies ist eine schwierige und verwirrende Frage ohne eine einfache Antwort. Ich sprach mit dem Arzt Daniel Petrylak von der Yale University und stellte ihm diese Frage. Seine Antwort war sehr interessant und sehr informativ:

Ganz eindeutig, sagte er mir, dass dies ein Zeichen des Versagens des Medikamentes wäre. Allerdings fügte er hinzu, dass es einige Feinheiten zu beachten gäbe. Er sagte, dass, wenn der Patient nur ein oder zwei neue (Knochen)Läsionen beim ersten Followup-Scan zeigt, sein Zustand aber ansonsten stabil wäre, würde er wahrscheinlich empfehlen, einen weiteren Followup-Scan in einem oder zwei Monaten durchzuführen, um bestimmen zu können, ob dies nur ein kurzfristiges Flare (Aufblühen) Phänomen wäre, [was als Heilungsreaktion gewertet werden könnte]. Wenn die neuen Läsionen sich aber in Organen statt Knochen darstellen würden, würde er keinen weiteren Followup-Scan durchführen und den Patienten sofort auf eine neue Behandlung umstellen. Damit das klar ist, Dr. Petrylaks Vorschlag für einen weiteren Scan gilt nur nach dem ersten Scan [nach Zytiga®/Xtandi® Einsatz]. Alle progressionsanzeigenden Änderungen in späteren Scans sind eindeutig ein Zeichen des Versagens der Medikamente, egal ob sich die Läsionen im Knochen oder in Organen befinden.

Ich möchte Dr. Petrylak für seine Unterstützung danken...
------------------------------------
*[1]:* Nowak, Knowing When Zytiga and Xtandi Have Failed Even Though The PSA Is Not Consistent With Disease Progression?

----------


## Urologe

Und etwas könnte wohl noch in dieser Situation helfen - zirkulierende Tumorzellen - CTC, z.B. Maintrac oder CellSearch. Wobei CellSearch sogar eine FDA und EMEA-Zulassung beim Prostatakarzinom hat.

----------


## LowRoad

Eine CTC (circulating tumor cells) Analyse wird zukünftig sicher mehr Bedeutung erlangen, da hiermit ein surrogate Parameter zur Verfügung gestellt wird, der wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Aussagekraft als der PSA Wert hat[1]. Die Frage, die sich mir aber noch stellt ist, ob sich auch eine fortschreitende Erkrankung hin zu PSA negativem Prostatakrebs, also z.B. einer neuroendokrinen Entartung (NE), anhand von CTCs bestimmbar wäre? Interessant wären also nicht nur die Zahl der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen, sondern auch deren Eigenschaften[2].

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Mike Scott, Survival and CTC data from the abiraterone acterate pivotal trial
*[2]:* Armstrong, Circulating tumor cells from patients with advanced prostate and breast cancer display both epithelial and mesenchymal markers.

----------


## Urologe

Da einzelne Tumorzellen LEBEND herausgepickt werden können, kann an diesen sogar eine einzelne DNA-Analyse und andere Untersuchungen gemacht werden.
Es ist daher auch möglich, eine neuroendokrine Zelle - so vorhanden - zu finden. 
Man hat dafür sogar schon den Begriff "liquid biopsy" geprägt.
In diesem Bereich wird intensiv an den Möglichkeiten geforscht (z.B. Prof. Pantel - UKE - Institut für Tumorbiologie - Schwerpunkt des Instituts vor allem in der Detektion frühzeitig  disseminierter Tumorzellen im Knochenmark und Blut von  Karzinom-Patienten als Grundlage für zukünftige individualisierte  Therapieverfahren.)

Und im Transfusionszentrum Bayreuth werden mit Maintrac Tumorzellen aussortiert, kultiviert und dann in vitro den verschiedenen Therapeutika ausgesetzt um Wirksamkeit vorherzusagen.

----------


## LowRoad

Ein interessanter Ansatz, der allerdings noch etwas Forschung bedarf. In fortgeschrittenen Stadien sehen wir uns oft mit einer sehr heterogenen Entwicklung der einzelnen Läsionen konfrontiert. So können einige (Knochen) Läsionen stabil, progressionsfrei bis leicht rückläufig sein, andere dagegen wachsen tüchtig weiter. Es erscheint doch jetzt sinnvoll sich auf diese Läsionen zu konzentrieren, die die größte Progression zeigen. Ob diese dann auch in den CTCs repräsentativ vertreten sind, bleibt eine offene Frage. Die Gefahr besteht, dass man sich auf eher leicht zu behandelnde Zellen konzentriert, die aber momentan eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Eine gezielte Biopsie der aggressivsten Läsionen halte ich momentan für zielführender. 

Grundsätzlich sind individuelle, durch eine biologische Zellanalyse geführte Therapieformen die Zukunft. Eine interessante Studie dazu läuft momentan in Frankreich!  Christophe Le Tourneau vom Institut Curie leitet eine Studie, die etwa 1000 Patienten mit  unterschiedlichen onkologischen Erkrankungen einschließt. 200 von ihnen bekommen Standard-Of-Car, der Rest wird nach einer biologischen DNA/Protein Analyse in unterschiedliche Behandlungsarme eingeteilt, die entsprechend der Analyse Erfolg versprechend sein könnten. Leider laufen solche Studien nicht in Deutschland!

----------------------------------------
*[1]:* Tourneau, SHIVA trial studying response to molecular targeting strategy for drug therapy
*[2]:* Clinical Trials.gov, A Randomized Phase II Trial Comparing Therapy Based on Tumor Molecular Profiling Versus Conventional Therapy in Patients With Refractory Cancer (SHIVA)

----------


## LowRoad

Viele Patienten, die eine Krankheitsprogress unter Abiraterone Therapie erlitten hatten, mussten mit viel Enttäuschung erkennen, dass eine Folgetherapie mit Enzalutamide kaum wirksam ist. Ist das prinzipiell so? Wie sieht die Studienlage dazu aus? Zosia Chustecka hat in [1] eine mögliche _"Cross-Resistance With Novel Androgen Blockers in Prostate Cancer"_ untersucht. Er stellte z.b die folgenden Studien zur Diskussion:

Loriot [2] untersuchte in Frankreich 38 Patienten nach Docetaxel+Enzalutamide, die anschließend Abiraterone erhielten. Nur 3 Patienten hatten ein PSA Abfall von >=50%, und 7 Patienten einen Abfall von >=30%. Mittlere Progressionsfreiheit war 2.7 Monate.

In Kanada [3] wurden 30 Patienten nach gleichem Schema von Krista Noonan behandelt. 30% PSA Abfall bei 3 Patienten. Mittlere Abiraterone Behandlungszeit war 13 Wochen. 

Keine beeindruckenden Zahlen, was uns natürlich auch nicht so überrascht, da beide Medikamente auf den Testosteron/DHT abhängigen Androgenrezeptor zielen. Zwar mit unterschiedlichem Vorgehen, aber gleicher Wirkung. 

Schrader und Kollegen untersuchte in Ulm (!) den umgekehrten Ansatz: Chemo-Abiraterone -> Enzalutamide. Ein für uns eher vertraut klingender Ansatz, da durch die frühere Zulassung von Abiraterone diese Sequenz wohl öfters angewandt wird. 35 Patienten erhielten im Mittel für 9 Monate Abiraterone, was aber nur für 16 von ihnen einen 50% PAS Abfall verursachte (~46%). von den 16 Abiraterone Ansprechern hatten immerhin 7 einen >=50% PSA Abfall bei einer Enzalutamide Folgetherapie. Von den 19 Patienten, die keinen 50% PSA Abfall unter Abiraterone erreichten hatten nur 3 einen 50% PSA Abfall unter Enzalutamide Folgetherapie.

Insgesamt muss man festhalten, dass die Sequenz wohl nicht der entscheidende Faktor ist. Ein Ansprechen von Enzalutamide nach Abiraterone bzw. umgekehrt ist nur in geringem Umfang vorhanden, und wahrscheinlicher bei Patienten, die schon gutes Ansprechen zuvor hatten. 

Nicholas J. Vogelzang, selbst PCA Betroffener und bekannt durch ein sehr engagiertes Vorgehen stellt, in Erkenntnis dieser Daten, die These auf, dass eine Kombinationstherapie von Abiraterone und Enzalutamide besser wäre [5]. Studien dazu laufen...

--------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Zosia Chustecka, Cross-Resistance With Novel Androgen Blockers in Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Lorit, Antitumour activity of abiraterone acetate against metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer progressing after docetaxel and enzalutamide (MDV3100).
*[3]:* Noonan, Clinical activity of abiraterone acetate in patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer progressing after enzalutamide.
*[4]:* Schrader, Enzalutamide in Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer Patients Progressing After Docetaxel and Abiraterone
*[5]:* Dr. Vogelzang on Sequencing Abiraterone and Enzalutamide

----------


## KlausS

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe aktuell folgende Erfahrung mi Abiraterone (Zytiga) gemacht.

Bei mir wurde am 27.02.13 ein versagen der ADT3 festgestellt (zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurden 2 metastasierte Lymphknoten paraaortal links festgestellt) und man hat im April mit einer Abirateronetherapie begonnen. Der PSA fiel von 9,32 auf ca. 5 ab und pendelte sich bis heute dort ein. Eine CT Kontrastmitteluntersuchung am 30.09.2013 (Thorax, Abdomen und Becken) zeigte, dass die vorhandenen metastasierten Lymphknoten, sich von 8,7mm auf 28mm vergrößert haben und zustätzlich eine osteoplastische Metastase im Schenkelhal links aufgetreten ist.
Ich habe gedacht Abiraterone wäre ein Wundermittel.

Gruß
Klaus

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Klaus,
*das ist leider sehr unerfreulich, muss man doch wohl von einem Therapieversagen ausgehen. Wer hatte dir denn Abiraterone als "Wundermittel" beschrieben? Prä-Chemo gibt es eine Ansprechrate von etwa 70%, in (post Chemo) Studien sprechen nur etwa 40% der Patienten auf Abiraterone an, und das statistisch auch nur relativ kurzfristig. Wundermittel? Kaum! Du hast ein pT3b, d.h. Samenblasenbefall, was eine relativ ungünstige Prognose bedeutet. Klaus, du hast aber noch einige Therapieoptionen. Such dir einen Uro/Onkologen, der Erfahrung mit diesen Stadien hat, denn jetzt wird es schwierig. One-Size-Fits-All dürfte vorbei sein.

Just my 2-cents

----------


## LowRoad

Anknüpfend an den Vorschlag von unserem Forums Urologen "FS", dass die Anzahl der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen (CTCs) ein Vorhersagekriterium für die Wirksamkeit einer Abiraterone-Therapie sein könnte, fand ich die Präsentation von Dr.Howard Scher auf dem European Cancer Congress in Amsterdam bemerkenswert. Er hat schon relativ lange Erfahrung mit der Abiraterone+Prednisone Therapie und stellt folgende Thesen auf:

Die Anzahl der CTCs in Kombination mit dem LDH Wert (lactate dehydrogenase) nach 12 Wochen Abiraterone Therapie sagt die Wirksamkeit dieser Therapie voraus.Wenn die Kombination von Abiraterone+Prednisone nach 12 Wochen noch keinen Erfolg gebracht hat, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass dieser noch später eintritt.
Dies ist etwas kontrovers zu bisher beschriebenen Spätansprechern, wobei allerdings immer nur der PSA Wert als Bezugsgröße verwendet wurde, und wir mittlerweile wissen, dass es unter Abiraterone+Prednisone auch Progression bei gleichbleibendem PSA Werten gibt! Dr.Scher konnte in seiner Studie nachweisen, dass, wenn man die Abiraterone+Prednisone Patienten in drei Gruppen einteilt:

High-Risk: CTC >= 5/7.5ml und LDH >250IU/lIntermediate-Risk: CTC >= 5/7.5ml und LDH <=250IU/lLow-Risk: CTC <= 4/7.5ml und LDH im Normbereich
*46%* der Low-Risk Patienten, aber nur *2%* der High-Risk Patienten nach 2 Jahren noch am Leben waren!

*Fazit:
*Sollte man sich nach 12 Wochen Abiraterone+Prednisone Therapie in der High-Risk Gruppe befinden, ist wahrscheinlich ein Therapiewechsel sinnvoll. Ich persönlich halte dann eine Biomarker-Analyse für angebracht, um die nächsten Therapieschritte intelligent planen zu können.

-----------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Scher: Biomarkers Predict Prognosis for Patients With mCRPC

----------


## Urologe

Ich kann LowRoad nur bestätigen!

In dem hier geschilderten Szenario war PSA und andere Untersuchungen KEIN statistisch signifikanter prognostischer Parameter, 
sondern nur CTC und LDH waren statistisch signifikant zuverlässig

----------


## Mafred

.....mal ne Frage...nach dem mein Mann nun seit 2012 Chemo Docetaxel im 4 Zyklus erhalten hat, Zometainfusion monatlich ,  und erst ne monatliche Hormonblock,jetzt Trenatone ,ohne Erfolg
soll er nun ebenfalls Abiraterone erhalten. Im aktuellen CT-Abdomen zeigen sich vermehrte bef.Lymphknoten und Metas Th12 ,neu TH9...im Knochenszinti wurden mehrere neue Knochenmetas bestätigt.
Wie lange ist nun die Überlebungschance mit Abiraterone......ist es wirklich das Letzte was es gibt um zu verlängern ???
Danke für Antworten und Erfahrungen
Gruß Mafred

----------


## Manfred P

Hallo Manfred, mein Behandlungsverlauf ist ähnlich - nach sechs Zyklen mit Taxotere u. drei Zyklen Cabazitaxel habe ich
im März 2011 mit Abiraterone begonnen - alle Behandlungen mit mäßigem Erfolg. Seit Sept. 2013 nehme ich an der Uni-
klinik Düsseldorf an einer neuen Studie "Cabazantinib XL 184 teil (Uni Aachen bietet diese Studie ebenfalls an ) -
die Voraussetzungen zur Teilnahme sind Vorbehandlungen mit Chemos Taxotere oder Cabazitaxel und Abiraterone.
Diese Studie soll vor allem auf die Knochenmetastasen einwirken.  Die Kontrolluntersuchung nach dem 1.Vierteljahr 
hat ergeben daß eine "deutliche Abnahme" bei den Knochenmetastasen zu verzeichnen ist, ein wirklich hoffnungsvoller
Erfolg.
Vielleicht wäre diese Studie auch eine Möglichkeit für Sie.
Mit den besten Wünschen - Gruß M.P.

----------


## BurgerH

> .....mal ne Frage...nach dem mein Mann nun seit 2012 Chemo Docetaxel im 4 Zyklus erhalten hat, Zometainfusion monatlich ,  und erst ne monatliche Hormonblock,jetzt Trenatone ,ohne Erfolg
> soll er nun ebenfalls Abiraterone erhalten. Im aktuellen CT-Abdomen zeigen sich vermehrte bef.Lymphknoten und Metas Th12 ,neu TH9...im Knochenszinti wurden mehrere neue Knochenmetas bestätigt.
> Wie lange ist nun die Überlebungschance mit Abiraterone......ist es wirklich das Letzte was es gibt um zu verlängern ???
> Danke für Antworten und Erfahrungen
> Gruß Mafred


Hallo,

derzeit sind nach Chemotherapie folgende Medikamente zugelassen:

Cabazitaxel
Zytiga (Abiraterone)
Xtandi (Enzalutamid oder MDV3100)

Weitere sind in der Pipeline, aber noch nicht zugelassen.  Also die Hoffnung nicht verlieren!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Urologe

es fehlt noch das "alte" Mitoxantron, welches als erstes die Zulassung hatte und immer noch hat.

Und dann gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit sich einer Studie anzuschliessen, wie z.B. COMET mit XL 184

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Weitere sind in der Pipeline, aber noch nicht zugelassen. Also die Hoffnung nicht verlieren!...


Ich will diesen gerne gebrauchten Hinweis mal versuchen zu interpretieren.

Natürlich sollte man einem Patienten in schwieriger Situation nicht jede Hoffnung nehmen, aber man sollte ihn auch nicht wissentlich oder unwissentlich belügen! Wo eine "optimistische Sichtweise" sich in ein unrealistisches Wunschdenken wandelt ist fließend. Eine klare Grenze gibt es nicht. Ich werde auch oft gefragt, ob es denn stimmt, dass noch so viel Neues in nächster Zeit kommt. Selbst bin ich da eher zurückhaltend mit so euphorischen Äußerungen, wie sie unser geschätzter Herr Burger vermittelt. Die letzten Jahre haben uns zwei neue Medikamente zur 2nd-Line ADT gebracht, eine neue Chemotherapie und ein neues Radiopharmakon.

Betrachten wir die so gern beschworene Pipeline, dann kann ich da die nächsten Jahre nicht so arg viel wirklich Neues entdecken. Ein paar alternative "Mee-Too" ADT Medikamente reissen es nicht raus. Wirklich alternative Behandlungskonzepte sind noch weit von klinischer Praxis entfernt. XL184 (Cometriq®) wäre so ein Ansatz, aber das dauert noch ein paar Jahre, hilft Manfred-P. erst mal nicht. _"Also die Hoffnung nicht verlieren!"_ kann man schon vermitteln, sollte aber ergänzen, dass es noch etwa 10 Jahre dauern wird, bis sich echte Alternativen ergeben werden.

Dazu passend eine Übersetzung eines Gesprächs zwischen Prof.Oudard und Prof.Tombal [1] genau zu diesem Thema:


*Neue und "Me Too" Medikamente:*

*Dr. Oudard : 
*Mit Bezug auf neue Medikamente, hörten wir gestern die Präsentation der Phase 1/2 Studie über ODM201 und die Studie von Yohann Loriot über ASP9521. Denkst du, dass wir neue Medikamente benötigen, oder haben wir genug Medikamente auf dem Tisch?

*Dr. Tombal: 
*Eine kurze Anmerkung. Ich sehe, dass, wenn Daten präsentiert wurden, konnte man erkennen, dass wir in der Tat eine Menge von Phase 1 und Phase 2 Medikamenten haben, aber wir stehen auch am Ausgangspunkt für eine Vielzahl von "me too" Medikamenten - im Grunde haben wir einen Haufen von Antiandrogenen und wir haben einen Haufen von Steroidgenese Inhibitoren. Wir haben noch keinen Haufen Chemotherapien. Momentan nur Docetaxel und Cabazitaxel, somit ist klar, dass wir mehr Medikamente mit verschiedenen Wirkmechanismen bräuchten. *Mein Eindruck ist, dass behauptet wird, dass die Medikamente einen etwas anderen Wirkmechanismus haben, aber das ist so nicht der Fall.* Wir bekommen Medikamente der gleichen Klasse, und ich glaube nicht, dass diese neuen Medikamente sich von den vorhandenen Medikamenten dieser Klasse erheblich unterscheiden. Klar brauchen wir mehr Medikamente, da die Patienten weiterhin sterben. Aber wir sollten nicht vergessen, wir brauchen nicht nur "me too" Medikamente. 

Wir müssen bahnbrechende, intelligente neue Konzepte entwickeln, um das Problem aus verschiedenen Richtungen anzugehen. Die Kombination von Antiandrogenen und sogar die Kombination von CYP17 Inhibitoren und Antiandrogenen ist keine Behandlung aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen. Wir müssen über den Tellerrand sehen.

*Dr. Oudard : 
*Was ist Ihre Meinung über Prostatakrebs in 5 Jahren, mit all diesen neuen Medikamenten? Und welche Vorstellung von diesem ECC Treffen bleibt für Sie in Erinnerung?

*Dr. Tombal: 
*Wenn Sie mich fragen, welche Präsentation mich am meisten beeindruckt hat, dann war es das Plakat von Gerhardt Attard, weil er die wichtigsten Punkte aufzeigt. Demzufolge müssen wir 3 Dinge tun. 

Als Forscher müssen wir zuerst unsere Kollegen aus dem nichtwissenschaftlichen Bereich helfen, die Medikamente, die wir jetzt haben, zu verstehen und sie mit Bedacht zu verwenden, da es sonst eine große Kakophonie ohne jeden Nutzen für den Patienten geben wird.

Die zweite Herausforderung ist, dass wir darauf hinarbeiten Biomarker zu identifizieren und zu verwenden, mit diesen Biomarkern, eine Subgruppe von Patienten zu identifizieren, die von einem bestimmten Medikament profitiert, denn die Wahrheit ist, dass wir heute diese Subgruppe nicht kennen. *Mein Traum ist, dass wir in 10 Jahren (nicht in 5 Jahren, denn das ist zu kurz) ein Portfolio von Medikamenten mit den begleitenden Tests oder Techniken haben werden, so dass wird bestimmen können, welcher Patient welches Medikament benötigt. Heute sind wir noch weit davon entfernt von dieser Art der Behandlung von Patienten.* 
....

------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Oudard & Tombal, Prostate Cancer: Enough 'Me Too Drugs

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo LowRoad,

in dieser Studie wird erstmals der Wirkstoff XAV939 angesprochen, der zumindest bei einer Untermenge von kastrationsresistenten Tumoren die Proliferation von Tumorzellen hemmte. So ähnlich hat es auch mit MDV3100 angefangen.

Ralf

----------


## SCHMADDING

U P D A T E  19-11-2013

Mein PSA Wert ging langsam aber sicher runter, nehme die
Medikamente ( ZYTIGA ) und Spritzen ( Pamorelin, XGEVA ) weiter.
Am 17-10-2013  PSA von 68

Am 15-11-2013  PSA von 167

bin am verzweifeln - wieso geht der wieder hoch??????

Weiß mir keinen Rat mehr

----------


## Urologe

Wie sieht das aktuelle Knochenszintigramm aus?
Alpharadin wäre sicher eine Option oder falls nicht möglich, Samarium ...
Am Abiraterone würde ich ersteinmal nichts drehen.

----------


## SCHMADDING

U P D A T E  02-12-2013

Letzte Woche so zwischendurch Blut abnehmen lassen
vorhin telefonisch das Ergebnis: 195 PSA - schon wieder gestiegen
Nächste Woche muß ich regulär wieder nach Münster,
mal sehen was jetzt noch für Möglichkeiten offen sind

Das Alpharadin ist dort frühestens im Januar möglich laut
dem Arzt eben am Telefon, mal sehen was wird

----------


## LowRoad

> *Dr. Tombal:* 
> ...*Mein Traum ist, dass wir in 10 Jahren (nicht in 5 Jahren, denn das ist zu kurz) ein Portfolio von Medikamenten mit den begleitenden Tests oder Techniken haben werden, so dass wird bestimmen können, welcher Patient welches Medikament benötigt. Heute sind wir noch weit davon entfernt von dieser Art der Behandlung von Patienten.* 
> ....


*PROSTATE CANCER PIPELINE REPORT 02-2014*

*Phase III or Application Pending*
*cabozantinib/Cometriq®/XL184* approved for thyroid cancer / Phase III prostate cancer (2016?)
*custirsen* sodium (OGX-011) Phase III blocks clusterin, cell survival protein (fast track) OncoGenex (2015?)
*Prostvac/Prostvacf* vaccine in trials Phase III aka PSA-tricom vaccine (fast track) Bavarian Nordic (2016?)
*Tasquinimod* (TASQ) Phase III prostate cancer anti-angiogenesis med Active Biotech (2018?)
*orteronel/TAK-700* androgen synthesis inhibitor in trials Phase III CYP-17 target Takeda Pharm. (2018?)
*ProstAtak* vaccine by injection into prostate Phase III with radiation Advantagene (2018?)
*ARN509* Phase 3 androgen receptor agonist (2018?)
*DCVax®*-Prostate autologous vaccine suspended pending partner financing (20xx?)

*Phase II* (2020+)
*ODM-201* androgen receptor agonist early Phase II
*PSMA ADC* Phase II antibody drug conjugate (ADC) with chemo/ poison
*OGX-427* heat shock 27 inhibitor Phase II prostate cancer with prednisone
*galeterone / TOK-001* Phase II CYP-17 target plus androgen receptor antagonist
*Capesaris* (GTx-758), oral nonsteroidal estrogen receptor agonist early Phase II
*AEZS-108* Phase II targeted therapy with cell poison
*NX-1207* injection into prostate tissue Phase II early cancer, Phase III for BPH
(G-202 prodrug turns to cell poison in contact with PSMA Phase II liver cancer only)
*PX-866* inhibitor of the PI-3-kinase Phase II prostate cancer
*CV9104*, the RNActive cancer vaccine Phase IIb Germany
*MLN8237* oral med for neuroendocrine or mcrpc prostate cancer Phase II began Feb. 2013
*BIND-014* nanoparticle with docetaxel / Taxotere Phase II in USA
*CV9104* immunotherapy CureVac Germany
*177Lu-J591* radio-immunotherapy PSMA target J591 is monoclonal antibody 177Lu is radioisotope

*Phase I*
*DSTP3086S* anti-STEAP1 ADC Phase I prostate cancer (Zimac trial) Roche
*APC-100* Phase I/II
*INK128 / MLN0128* in trials mtor inhibitor Phase I prostate cancer
*Ad5-CMV-NIS* gene therapy plus radioactive iodine Phase I Mayo Clinic
*Kevetrin / Thioureidobutyronitrile* P53 target in Phase I solid tumors
*OTS167* to fight cancer stem cells
*INO-5150* PSMA vaccine to enter Phase I/II trials Inovio / Roche
*BPX-201* dendritic vaccine plus booster drug Bellicum Pharm.

*MISC.*
*CpG-STAT3* siRNA triple immunotherapy begin in 2015
*JX-594* virus that infects/kills cancer cells Phase II some cancers.
*ganetespib* heat-shock 90 treatment in Phase III some cancers
There are many lesser known meds in trials for prostate cancer.

Schaut man sich die bis etwa 2020 zu erwartenenden Zulassungen an, sin des doch hauptsächlich die bekannten Signalwege des Androgenrezeptors, bzw. Immuntherapien, die hier in den Markt drängen. Spannender wird es ab 2020, wo man versucht auch andere Wege zu manipulieren:

HSP27
Estrogen-Rezeptor
PSMA
PI3K
P53
mTOR Inhibitor
Aurora Kinasen
Docetaxel in Nanopartikeln

Den an komplementären Therapieformen interessierten Patienten kommt doch da so manches wohl bekannt vor. Auch wenn sich nicht alles realisieren lässt, man ist auf dem Weg, der sich aber noch zieht

Quelle: robertC, HealingWell

----------


## LowRoad

En langer Thread mit allerlei Informationen, die ich jetzt nochmal mit einem Review zum Versagen einer Testosteronentzugstherapie mit Abiraterone (Zytiga®) vervollständigen möchte. Im Beitrag #149 hatte ich auf die Frage von Basti entsprechend geantwortet. Mittlerweile wissen wir auch mehr über die Möglichkeit des Wechsels von Abiraterone zu Enzalutamide (Xtandi®), was mit nicht gerade überzeugenden Ansprechraten verbunden ist (siehe Beitrag #183):

_Insgesamt muss man festhalten, dass die Sequenz wohl nicht der entscheidende Faktor ist. Ein Ansprechen von Enzalutamide nach Abiraterone bzw. umgekehrt ist nur in geringem Umfang vorhanden, und wahrscheinlicher bei Patienten, die schon gutes Ansprechen zuvor hatten.
_ 

*Abiraterone + High-Dose Dutasteride*
Vor Jahren schon hatte Dr. Myers darauf hingewiesen, dass es ein paar Patienten gibt, die gut auf die Ergänztung mit einem 5ARI, wie beispielsweise Dutateride (Avodart®) ansprechen. Es scheint in fortgeschrittenen Stadien offensichtlich einen Umweg zur intertumoralen Synthese von Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) zu geben, die nicht Testosteron als Ausgangsmaterial benötigt[1]. Dieser alternative Syntheseweg könnte evt. mit einem 5ARI geblockt werden. Die Studiendaten sind dazu aber nicht eindeutig:

Philip W. Kantoff (Dana-Farber Cancer Institute) untersuchte 40 Patienten, die neben Abiraterone 3.5mg Dutasteride/Tag erhielten:

_Conclusions: 
The addition of dutasteride to therapy with AA is feasible and may enhance the efficacy of AA, though further investigation is warranted. The selection for tumor cells expressing progesterone-activated mutant ARs is a mechanism of resistance to AA
_ 
Ein 2014 Genitourinary Cancers Symposium Abstract von Rana R. McKay kommt dagegen zu der Erkenntnis, dass sich die Ergebnisse durch die Ergänzung von 3.5mg Dutasteride pro Tag nicht verbessern ließen.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal eine prospektive Vergleichsstudie, die evt. auch erst bei Abiraterone Versagen eine Dutasteride Ergänzung durchführen. Bis dahin könnte es ein Versuch mit niedrigem Risikoprofil, für Patienten mit Abiraterone Versagen, sein.


*Abiraterone + Low-Dose Dexamethason*
Ein schon länger durch die medizinische Literatur geisternder Gedanke ist es, statt dem üblichen Prednisone (Prednisolone) das wirksamere Glucocorticoid Dexamethason einzusetzen. Die Grundlage dazu war eine Beobachtung, dass, wenn man Dexamethason oder Prednisone Patienten gibt, die einen PSA Progress unter Abiraterone erlitten hatten, man oftmals die Abiraterone Sensitivität wieder herstellen konnte.

Ein Studie von Venkitaraman (Ipswich Hospital NHS and University Campus Suffolk UK), vergleich diese Wirkung bei Prednisone im Vergleich zu Dexamethason[2]. Dazu muß man wissen, dass man anfangs Abiraterone OHNE ein Cortisonpräparat einsetzen wollte. Nach Versagen der Abiraterone Monotherapie konnte Sensitivität wieder hergestellt werden in:
41% der Pateinten durch Ergänzung mit Dexamethason
22% der Pateinten durch Ergänzung mit Prednisone 
Momentan wird Abiraterone standardmässig mit Prednisone verordnet, dem kann der (unbedarfte) Patient kaum entkommen. Wäre es evt. sinnvoll und vorteilhaft, nach Versagen von Abiraterone+Prednisone, stattdessen zu Abiraterone+Dexamethason zu wechseln? Dies wurde ebenfalls untersucht und in der Oktober Ausgabe des BJCs veröffentlicht[3]. Diese Studie von De Bono, Gillessen, Attard und Kollegen ist, so finde ich, eine besonders wichtige Analyse, geht sie doch von den aktuellen Realitäten aus, und deshalb habe ich mir das mal im Detail angeschaut.




> *Schlussfolgerungen:*
> Dauerhafte PSA Reaktionen treten bei bis zu 40% der Patienten nach einem "Steroid-Wechsel" nach PSA-Progression bei Abiraterone + Prednisone ein. Studien sind im Gange, um die Mechanismen die dieser Wirkung zugrunde liegen aufzuklären.


Interessant ist in dabei, dass Dexamethason eine 6 bis 7 fache Wirkung im Vergleich zu Prednison zugeschrieben wird. Satt 2+5mg Prednison, was die Normdosis bei Abiraterone Therapie ist, könnte also gut 1mg Dexamethason eingesetzt werden. Erstaunlicherweise wird aber immer nur über 0.5mg Dexamethason gesprochen, was natürlich auch in Bezug auf die Nebenwirkungen (z.B. Cushing Syndrom) vorteilhaft erscheint.

Ebenso scheint die Wirkung von Dexamethason nicht von entsprechender Vorbehandlung kompromittiert zu werden, was Attard in eine kleine Studie nachweisen konnte.

In der BJC Studie von De Bono, Gillessen, Attard und Kollegen habe ich versucht Subgruppen zu erkennen, die besonders gut auf diesen Steroid Switch reagieren, konnte aber keine finden. Sowohl Patienten mit Knochen-, Lymphknoten- oder Organmetasten reagieren etwa gleich, wobei es schon spektakuläre Fälle gibt!



Bei Patienten mit 50% PSA Ansprechen kam es nach etwa 4 Monaten zu einem PSA NADIR, der bei reinem Knochenbefall 9 Monate, und bei Lymphknotenbefall etwa 4 Monate anhielt. Die Wirkung bei Knochenbefall scheint also schon ausgeprägter zu sein, wenn sie denn eintritt.

Radiological Response (RECIST) war nur bei einigen wenigen Dexamethason Ansprechern zu beobachten, was bei der leider kurzen Ansprechzeit nicht ungewöhnlich ist.

Die Nebenwirkungen (Grade 1-2 Toxicity Post-Switch) waren eher geringer, was wahrscheinlich an der niedrigeren Cortisondosis liegen wird.

Was ist nun die Grundlage für diesen Wirkmechanismus, der unabhängig von der Testosteronunterdrückung des Abiraterons ist? Die Studienärzte haben folgende 4 Hypothesen aufgestellt:




> Die Aktivierung des Glucocorticoid-Rezeptors kann zur Resistenzbildung führen, wie es unlängst für Enzalutamid veröffentlicht wurde(Arora et al, 2013), was aufgrund der geringeren äquivalenten Dosis von Dexamethason im Vergleich zu Prednison verhindert werden könnte.
> Die reduzierte Aktivierung des Glucocorticoid-Rezeptors (GR) durch Dexamethason mit einer niedrigeren äquivalenten Glukokortikoid-Aktivität führt zu geringerer Aktivierung des GR. Insgesamt erhielten 90% der Patienten in dieser Studie letztendlich 0,5mg Dexamethason täglich, was zu einer Reduktion der Glukokortikoid-Aktivität um etwa 67% gegenüber 2*5mg Prednison führte. Die verbleibenden drei Patienten erhielten eine 1mg Dosis von Dexamethason einmal täglich, was eine Reduktion der Glucocorticoid-Aktivität von 33% bewirkte. Nur einer der Patienten, die 1mg Dexamethason einmal täglich erhielten, erreichte einen >50% PSA-Abfall.
> 
> Resistenz tritt sekundär durch Entstehung von somatischen Punkt Mutationen des Andogenrezeptors auf, die durch Prednison aber nicht durch Dexamethason aktiviert werden können.
> 
> Resistenz tritt weiterhin durch sekundäre Aktivierung des Mineralocorticoid-Rezeptors, für die Dexamethason eine geringere Affinität hat, auf (Lan et al, 1982).
> 
> Andere Faktoren, die auch die überlegene Aktivität von Dexamethason in CRPCA belegen, wenn es als Monotherapie verabreicht wird.


Die Frage ist also, ob es nicht vorteilhaft wäre, Dexamethason Up-Front zur Medikation mit Abiraterone einzusetzen. Diesbezügliche Studien laufen, die dann natürlich auch Kontrollgruppen einbeziehen, und das Gesamtüberleben bewerten werden, was bisher noch nicht aufgeklärt erscheint. Trotzdem, ein Versuch wäre es wohl wert

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Chang, Dihydrotestosterone synthesis bypasses testosterone to drive castration-resistant prostate cancer
*[2]:* DEXAMETHASON MAY BE BETTER THAN PREDNISOLONE FOR PROSTATE CANCER
*[3]:* BJC; Tumour responses following a steroid switch from prednisone to Dexamethason in castration-resistant prostate cancer patients progressing on abiraterone

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Reinhard Spertel ließ in einem anderen Thread "auf Augenhöhe diskutieren" einfließen und meinte damit nicht nur den Level zwischen in ihrer Freizeit hier im Forum tätigen oder tätig gewesenen Medizinern, sondern auch den Meinungsaustausch unter Forumsbenutzern. Für etliche sehr gern aktive Forumsbenutzer, die nun mal die englische Sprache nicht flüssig beherrschen, bedeutet es schon unter diesem Aspekt, nicht mithalten zu können. Andererseits ist die gerade von Dir bevorzugt eingestellte Lektüre wegen nicht ausreichendem Hintergrundwissen für viel Mitleser schwer verdaulich.

Schließlich erzeugen manche Texte trotz heftigen Bemühens um das Verstehen gewisse Ermüdungserscheinungen. Irgendwann klickt man weiter und genießt lieber den schönen Tag resp. das Wetter, wenn dem so ist.

Aber diesen Beitrag von Dir habe ich aufmerksam gelesen, nachdem Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, uns das alles zu verdeutschen. Schließlich kam am Ende das:

Bei Patienten mit 50% PSA Ansprechen kam es nach etwa 4 Monaten zu einem PSA NADIR, der bei reinem Knochenbefall 9 Monate, und bei Lymphknotenbefall etwa 4 Monate anhielt. Die Wirkung bei Knochenbefall scheint also schon ausgeprägter zu sein, wenn sie denn eintritt.

 Radiological Response (RECIST) war nur bei einigen wenigen Dexamethason Ansprechern zu beobachten, was bei der leider kurzen Ansprechzeit nicht ungewöhnlich ist.

 Die Nebenwirkungen (Grade 1-2 Toxicity Post-Switch) waren eher geringer, was wahrscheinlich an der niedrigeren Cortisondosis liegen wird.
 Was ist nun die Grundlage für diesen Wirkmechanismus, der unabhängig von der Testosteronunterdrückung des Abiraterons ist? Die Studienärzte haben folgende 4 Hypothesen aufgestellt:




> Die Aktivierung des Glucocorticoid-Rezeptors kann zur Resistenzbildung führen, wie es unlängst für Enzalutamid veröffentlicht wurde(Arora et al, 2013), was aufgrund der geringeren äquivalenten Dosis von Dexamethason im Vergleich zu Prednison verhindert werden könnte.
>  Die reduzierte Aktivierung des Glucocorticoid-Rezeptors (GR) durch Dexamethason mit einer niedrigeren äquivalenten Glukokortikoid-Aktivität führt zu geringerer Aktivierung des GR. Insgesamt erhielten 90% der Patienten in dieser Studie letztendlich 0,5mg Dexamethason täglich, was zu einer Reduktion der Glukokortikoid-Aktivität um etwa 67% gegenüber 2*5mg Prednison führte. Die verbleibenden drei Patienten erhielten eine 1mg Dosis von Dexamethason einmal täglich, was eine Reduktion der Glucocorticoid-Aktivität von 33% bewirkte. Nur einer der Patienten, die 1mg Dexamethason einmal täglich erhielten, erreichte einen >50% PSA-Abfall.
>  Resistenz tritt sekundär durch Entstehung von somatischen Punkt Mutationen des Andogenrezeptors auf, die durch Prednison aber nicht durch Dexamethason aktiviert werden können.
> Resistenz tritt weiterhin durch sekundäre Aktivierung des Mineralocorticoid-Rezeptors, für die Dexamethason eine geringere Affinität hat, auf (Lan et al, 1982).
>  Andere Faktoren, die auch die überlegene Aktivität von Dexamethason in CRPCA belegen, wenn es als Monotherapie verabreicht wird.


Die Frage ist also, ob es nicht vorteilhaft wäre, Dexamethason Up-Front zur Medikation mit Abiraterone einzusetzen. Diesbezügliche Studien laufen, die dann natürlich auch Kontrollgruppen einbeziehen, und das Gesamtüberleben bewerten werden, was bisher noch nicht aufgeklärt erscheint. Trotzdem, ein Versuch wäre es wohl wert

Wenn die Studien, lieber Andi, doch schon laufen, wird man doch sicher auch das Gesamtüberleben unter Einbeziehung von Kontrollgruppen herauszufinden versuchen. Den Versuch wäre es doch wert.

Unter: "Related citations in PubMed" erfährt man immerhin, dass schon im Jahre 2000 zu dem von Dir von Chang verlinkten Thema über 100 Publikationen vorliegen und unter Review aufgerufen werden können. Eine wahre Fundgrube, oder irre ich mich da. Ja, Ahnungslosigkeit ist eine mächtige Waffe.

*"10 years ago we had Steve Jobs, Bob Hope and Johnny Cash - Now we have no Jobs, no Hope and no Cash"
*
Ein ruhiges Wochenende wünscht Dir aus der Vorderpfalz der noch leicht angeschlagene Harald.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

ein Prof. aus den neuen Bundesländern hatte im Deutschen Ärzteblatt die Erkenntnis veröffentlicht - die Gary Potter schon deutlich früher getätigt hatte - , dass Abiraterone mit Essen zusammen genommen eine 10 x so hohe Wirkung hat. 
Bedeutet: ich nehme keine vier Tabletten auf nüchternen Magen sondern nur noch eine zusammen mit meinem Frühstück (fettreich).
Wirkung: vier Tabletten  auf nüchternen Magen  à 250 mg gleich 1.000 mg
             eine Tablette mit Essen                     à 250 mg gleich 2.500 mg

Wenn es Betroffene gibt, die den zweiten Weg gehen, wäre ich für einen Gedankenaustausch per privater Mail dankbar. Mich interessiert, welche Wirkung durch die höhere Dosierung (PSA-Abfall ?/deutliche Remission der Metastasen ?) eingetreten ist und wie lange die Therapie schon wirkt. Und wenn dann noch jemand Dexamethason anstelle von Prednison nimmt, wäre das noch interessanter.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und wenn dann noch jemand Dexamethason anstelle von Prednison nimmt, wäre das noch interessanter.


Lieber Malte
Ich nehme Abirateron in der vorgeschriebenen Dosis von vier
Tabletten pro Tag. Ich hatte mal nachgefragt, was das mit der
erhöhten Aufnahme auf sich habe, wenn man das Zeug zusammen
mit Mahlzeiten nehme. Oh, oh, oh! Lassen Sie die Finger davon, 
man habe dazu keinerlei Daten ...
Naja, so zahlen die Kassen weltweit wohl  Zillionen zu viel, weil niemand
entsprechende Studien macht!? Die Dosierung von Zytiga ist ohnehin
komisch. So wird nicht unterschieden, ob ein 45kg-Männlein das
Medikament nehme, oder ein dreimal so schwerer 135kg-Brocken.
Und man soll die schwer zu schluckenden Tabletten einmal täglich
nehmen, obwohl die Halbwertszeit im Körper lediglich 15 Stunden
beträgt.

Betr. Ersatz von Prednison durch Dexamethason werde ich Montag
in einer Woche Prof. Gillesen am KSSG fragen. Sie ist Koautorin dieses 
Artikels zum Thema (Dank für den link an LowRoad):
http://www.nature.com/bjc/journal/v1...c2014531a.html

Zwar liegt sie mir seit Wochen mit Docetaxel in den Ohren, aber
hat mein Bestehen auf Abirateron nach Enzalutamid akzeptiert. Also
würde sie mir wohl auch Dexamethason geben, falls ein PSA-Nadir
durchlaufen würde (derzeit alles nicht so klar, weil ich ja mit dem
Cyberknife dazwischengepfuscht hab und somit niemand weiss, 
woher mein aktueller PSA-Abfall zu welchem Anteil komme).
Also fragen werd ich sie, und auch hier berichten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Konrad,

danke für Deine Info.

Da ich seit Juli 2015 Zytiga nehme interessieren mich Betroffene, die Zytiga zusammen mit Essen einnehmen und dadurch eine " 10 x höhere " Wirkung erreichen sollen.

Ich möchte den Gedankenaustausch per priv. Email deshalb, weil mein Doktor mir dringend geraten hat, nicht für Dritte erkennbar zu zeigen welche Variante ich benutze. 
Die Krankenkasse  - mit der ich sowieso im Clinch liege - könnte mich sonst evtl. mit einem Regreß belegen, wenn ich dass Medikament nicht entsprechend der Verordnung einnehme würde.
Aber das tue ich nicht,  sondern mich interessieren   -bitte per priv. Email - die Erfahrungen der Betroffenen.
Den Artikel der Ärzte-Zeitung habe ich wieder ausgegraben. Leider kann ich ihn hier nicht hineinkopieren und werde ihn dir als Mailanhang senden. Ebenso allen anderen Interssierten.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

P.S. Ich werde vom 3.11. - 02.12. verreist sein (Südafrika) und in der Zeit keinen Computer anfassen.

----------


## d.schmidet

hallo Malte,
ich nahm Zytiga vom 13.10.2013 bis zum 13.10.2015. Danach bin ich auf Xtandi zusammen mit Xofigo umgestiegen.
Ich hatte mit Zytiga keinen spektakulären PSA Abfall aber für 2 Jahre eine gute Kontrolle. Da ich regelmäßig Omeprazol zur Magensäure-Kontrolle einnehme (erschwert die Metabolisierung von Abirateroneacetat) habe ich seit Anfang Febr. 2015 mein Einnahmeschema ( bis dahin alle 4 kapseln 2h vor dem Frühstück) geändert. 3 Kapseln 2h vor dem Frühstück und 1 kapsel mit dem Frühstück eingenommen. Dabei kam es noch einmal zu einem PSA Abfall der gut 4Monate anhielt. Ich denke  die Hersteller Firma hat kein großes Interesse die Dosierung zu reduzieren (trotzdem sei ihr Dank).
Es scheint auch so zu sein das der zusätzliche Wirkungsfaktor stark von der Art der Speisen abhängt deshalb spricht man auch von einem Wirkungsfaktor zwischen 4 u. 10. Sollte bei mir Xtandi- Wirkung nachlassen werde ich Xtandi mit einer oder 2 Kapseln Zytiga testen. Wie unser Konrad schrieb "die Hormonschiene auslutschen.
Kein Arzt traut sich sowas zu empfehlen. Sowas muss man selbst testen.
herzliche Grüße
Dieter



mein Profil findest du unter d.schmidet

----------


## LowRoad

Es wird empfohlen Abiraterone etwa 2 Stunden vor dem Frühstück einzunehmen, um vergleichbare Serumwerte zu erreichen. Würde man es mit dem Essen einnehmen, was eventuell eine Dosisanpassung bedürfte, wären die Serumwerte stark davon abhängig, was als Nahrung aufgenommen würde. Somit dient diese Vorgehensweise der Vereinfachung. In einer 2015 *veröffentlichten Studie* konnte man zeigen, dass bei Einnahme von Abiraterone mit Essen der Serumlevel, je nach Fettgehalt der Nahrung, um den Faktor 5 bis 10 gesteigert werden konnte:



> In healthy subjects, geometric mean (GM) abiraterone area under plasma concentration-time curve (AUC) increased ~5- and ~10-fold, respectively, with low-fat and high-fat meals versus fasted state


Interessanterweise war diese Erhöhung der Plasmakonzentration bei metastasierten kastrationsresistenten Männern weniger ausgeprägt!?

Die Frage, die sich daraus ergibt wäre dann, ob Abiraterone in höherer Dosierung wirksamer wäre  und für wen  und mit welchen Nebenwirkungen. Auch dazu gibt es *eine kleine Studie* von Stover und Kollegen. Von 19 Männer, die unter Abiraterone einen Progress erlittem konnten 3 (19%) bei Einnahme von Abiraterone mit Nahrung ein PSA Ansprechen generieren:



> The median time on AA [abiraterone acetate] therapy was increased by nearly 100 days in patients who switched AA administration from without food to with food. *No increases in toxicity were observed.*


Offensichtlich scheint das eine gangbare und verträgliche Option zu sein, wenn die Wirkung von Abiraterone nachzulassen scheint.


Eine andere Methode wäre es Prednisone gegen Dexamethasone auszutauschen. Wie bekannt, kann damit bei einem Teil der Patienten ein Wiederansprechen erreicht werden. Es ist aber nicht klar, ob es sich dabei um einen synergistischen oder additiven Effekt von Dexamethasone handelt. Meiner Meinung nach ist Dexamethasone eines der am meisten verkannten Medikamente beim Prostatakrebs. In einer Japanischen Studie wurde davon berichtet, dass etwa 40% der Männer bei einsetzender Kastrationsresistenz auf Dexamethasone mit einem zumindest 50%igen PSA Abfall reagierten! Bei den Respondern war auch das Überleben verbessert, so dass sich hier die Frage der synergistischen Kombinationstherapie eher stellt, als die Frage eine Kortisonergänzung.

Manche Ärzte befürchten bei Glucocorticoiden einen PCA stimulierenden Effekt eines eventuell mutierten Adrogenrezeptors. Schaut man sich die Struktur von Testosterone (oben) und z.B. Dexamethasone (unten) an:





so erkennt man schon Ähnlichkeiten. Eine Stimulation des mutierten Androgenrezeptors erscheint denkbar. Offensichtlich ist dies aber, zumindest bei Dexamethasone, nicht der Fall  sonst hätte man beispielsweise auch schon mal was von einem Dexamethasone- withdrawal effect gelesen. Bei anderen Glucocorticoiden könnte das aber eine Möglichkeit sein, was Zellkulturstudien zeigen.




> ...Kein Arzt traut sich sowas zu empfehlen. Sowas muss man selbst testen.


Das sich die Ärzte, selbst in schwierigen Situationen, sich hierbei so wenig offen zeigen, ist ein ganz dunkles Kapitel. Allerdings darf man das nicht verallgemeinern, aber die Initiative muss wohl immer vom Patienten ausgehen. Mein Doc, und da muss ich ihm mal ein Kompliment aussprechen, ist da eigentlich recht offen, wenn ich es ihm plausibel begründen kann, und die Risiken vertretbar erscheinen. Das Risiko trägt natürlich der Patient  alleine!

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

da ich wahrscheinlich bald eine Antwort finden muss zu der Frage "Was mache ich jetzt, nachdem die primär-ADT nicht mehr richtig wirkt" habe ich noch einmal nach Antworten gesucht obwohl ich mich eigentlich schon für eine XTANDI Therapie entschieden habe; dabei bin ich auf einen interessanten Artikel gestossen, der für mich vollkommen neue Informationen beinhaltet was den Einsatz von Abiraterone, Enzalutamid, Prednisone oder Dexamethasone betrifft und der mich noch einmal zum Nachdenken gebracht hat.

Der Artikel ist zu finden unter:

https://www.cancercommons.org/2014/0...ation-therapy/

Hier wird u.a. festgestellt:

_Innerhalb von 6 - 12 Monaten werden die Krebszellen schliesslich resistent zu Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid.........Ausserdem entwickeln dann ein Viertel der resistent gewordenen Patienten extrem resistente neuroendokrine Tumore; das ist ein erheblich grösserer Anteil von Patienten als bei anderen Medikamenten beobachtet wurden.
_


> Cancer cells eventually acquire resistance to Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid, leading to  uncontrolled growth and spread of tumors within 6 to 12 months. Few  treatment options exist for patients with this stage of the disease,  which is called castration-resistant prostate cancer (CRPC). Moreover,  about a quarter of patients who experience a relapse after treatment  with abiraterone and enzalutamide develop the aforementioned extremely  resistant neuroendocrine tumors; a much higher proportion than was seen  with older drugs.


Forscher haben vor kurzem eine seltsame aber weit verbreitete Möglichkeit der PK Zellen entdeckt, sich nach Enzalutamid Behandlung weiter Richtung Hormonresistenz zu entwickeln:
*Die PK Zellen, die bisher von Androgenrezeptoren (AR) abhängig waren, schalten um von AR auf Glucocorticoid-Rezeptor (GR); d.h. PK Zellen benötigen zum Wachsen keine Androgenrezeptoren mehr!*



> Researchers recently discovered  an ominous and more widespread way for prostate cancer to progress to  CRPC after treatment with enzalutamide. It turns out that cancer cells  switch from using AR to using a different protein, the glucocorticoid  receptor (GR), to activate some of the same growth processes that were  dependent on AR.


Es wurden Patienten untersucht, die mit Enzalutamid behandelt wurden. *Patienten mit höherem GR Anteil entwickelten Resistenz in weniger als 6 Monaten. Bei Patienten mit geringem GR Anteil hat Enzalutamid erheblich länger gewirkt.*



> Researchers analyzed a number of patients who had been treated with  enzalutamide. Patients who had high levels of GR in their prostate  tumors developed resistance to enzalutamide less than 6 months after  starting treatment. Patients with low levels of GR continued to respond  to the enzalutamide for much longer.


Diese Erkenntnis bez. GR könnte sofortige Auswirkungen haben für andere PK Behandlungen. Einige Patienten werden mit Abiraterone oder Doxetaxel Therapie behandelt. Oft werden hier die Medikamente combiniert mit Cordicoid-Medikamenten wie  Dexamethasone oder Prednisone. *Cordicoid-Medikamente allerdings aktivieren GR und könnten daher Wachstum und Ausbreitung der Krebszellen (die sowieso schon einen hohen GR Anteil haben) weiter erhöhen. Es könnte daher Sinn machen, noch einmal nachzudenken, ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist, PK Patienten überhaupt Cordicoid-Medikamenten zu geben.*



> The GR study may also have immediate implications for other prostate  cancer treatments. Some patients take the drugs abiraterone or docetaxel  to shrink prostate tumors. Often, these drugs are combined with  corticosteroid drugs, such as dexamethasone.  Corticosteroid drugs activate GR and could further promote the growth  and spread of cancers that already have high levels of GR. Thus, it may  be prudent to reconsider giving corticosteroid drugs to prostate cancer  patients.


So, was sind meine Schlussfolgerungen?:
--  Zunächst, das was ich schon seit 15 Jahren sage: "Las Vegas lässt grüssen!" Heutzutage kennt niemand auf der Welt die richtige Behandlungsstrategie bei mCRPC. Alles reine Glücksache!
--  Im Zusammenhang mit den immer bedeutenderen Erkenntnissen bez. richtige Behandlungs-Entscheidungen aufgrund von Bio-Markern wird GR neben AR-V7 eine wichtige Rolle spielen.
--  Meine Entscheidung, dass meine nächste Behandlungsoption Enzalutamid sein wird, ist bestärkt worden, da ich hierzu kein Cordicoid-Medikamenteeinnehmen muss (und bei mir AR-V7 nicht vefunden wurde).

Grüsse,  Klaus

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Klaus,*
vielen Dank an für deinen Beitrag, den ich hier kurz kommentieren will.

Der von Emma Shtivelman in CancerCommons verfasste Artikel versucht sich der Bedeutung der Kastrationsresistenz, besonders bei Enzalutamide, anzunähern. Die allgemein bekannte F876L Mutation des Androgenrezeptors (AR) kann dazu führen, dass Enzalutamide vom Antagonisten zum Agonisten wird. Dieses Verhalten ist schon von Flutamide, und in geringerem Maße auch von Bicalutamide bekannt, verwundert also nicht so sehr. Sollte es zu dieser seltenen Mutation kommen, könnte man eventuell mit einem Wechsel auf Abiraterone Erfolg haben

Dann versucht sich Frau Shtivelman noch an der Bedeutung der glucocorticoid receptors (GR) bei der Entstehung der Kastrationsresistenz. Ihr Review basiert auf einem Artikel von Efstathiou, Logothetis, Sawyers und Kollegen, *der auch als Fulltext vorliegt*. Er beschreibt allerlei Zellkultur und Mäusestudien, die den GR irgendwie in Zusammenhang mit der Kastrationsresistenz stellen wollen. Die einzige Studie an Menschen beschreibt eine Korrelation der GR Expression mit früher Kastrationsresistenz, aber nur  bei Enzalutamide.

Hier wird keinerlei Aussage gemacht, dass eine (unübliche) Ergänzung mit Dexamethasone bei Enzalutamide bei Prostatakrebspatienten nachteilig wäre! Ganz im Gegenteil, könnte eine Low-Dose Dexamethasone Gabe die GR Expression zurückführen, und damit ein Wiederansprechen auf Enzalutamide bewirken, wie in der DEXTER Studie (NCT02491411) momentan überprüft wird:




> This pilot trial studies how well dexamethasone and re-treatment with enzalutamide work in treating patients with prostate cancer that has spread to other places in the body (metastatic), does not respond to hormone therapy (hormone-resistant), and was previously treated with enzalutamide and docetaxel. Dexamethasone treatment may be able to reverse one resistance mechanism to enzalutamide therapy (overabundance of receptors for dexamethasone and other glucocorticoids inside cancer cells) and allow for renewed therapeutic sensitivity to enzalutamide


Klaus, wenn Enzalutamide bei dir eines Tages versagen sollte, dann kannst du das ja auch mal probieren!? Keep an open mind!


Hier im Thread geht es aber um Abiraterone, und da gibt es eine überragende Evidenz für die Kombination mit Dexamethasone  *bei echten Menschen!*

----------


## Klaus (A)

Lieber Andi,

Du sagst:



> Hier im Thread geht es aber um Abiraterone.......


Das ist selbstverständlich richtig. Ich habe diesen Thread benutzt, weil in dem Artikel von Dr. Shtivelman nicht nur auf Enzalutamid sondern auch mehrmals auf Abiraterone hingewiesen wird. 
So z.B. auf die zumindest für mich neue Erkenntnis, dass sich nach Versagen von Abi (und Enzal.) das Risiko von neuroendokrinen Entwicklungen deutlich erhöht ist (und dass bei *echten Menschen*!).

Du sagst:



> Klaus, wenn Enzalutamide bei dir eines Tages versagen sollte, dann kannst du das ja auch mal probieren!? Keep an open mind!


Danke für den Hinweis! Nach einem zukünftigen Versagen von Enzalutamid zu versuchen mit Dexamethasone  ein Wiederansprechen bewirken, das habe ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf meiner "Merkliste".

Du sagst:



> Hier im Thread geht es aber um Abiraterone, und da gibt es eine überragende Evidenz für die Kombination mit Dexamethasone


In den neuesten Berichten hierüber finde ich nur Sätze wie "dexamethasone may be a better partner for abiraterone compared with prednisolone.....". Da kann man doch (noch nicht) von "überragender Evidenz" sprechen? Abgesehen davon glaube ich auch, dass Dexamethasone dem Prednisolone überlegen ist, wobei noch vollkommen unklar ist, ob man gleich Abi mit D. beginnt oder ob man erst Abi mit P beginnt und nach dessen Versagen auf D. umschaltet.

Davon aber ganz abgesehen:
D. oder P. mit Abi, "überragende Evidenz" von D. usw....... das hat doch mit den von mir zitierten Aussagen des  Dr. Shtivelman Artikels überhaupt nichts zu tun!
Egal ob Abi mit P. oder Abi mit D. -- nach relativ kurzer Zeit werden die PK Zellen wieder einmal resistent; das mag bei D. ein paar Monate länger dauern als bei P.; das hat aber mit der Aussage, dass *nach* einer eingetretenen Resistenz das Risiko einer weiteren neuroendokrinen Entwicklung deutlich erhöht ist nichts zu tun!

Klaus

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo,

ich wollte nur berichten, das ich mit Zytiga und Prednison gestartet bin. Mein PSA ist innerhalb von 14 Tagen von 14 auf 5 gefallen (siehe Profil). Da ich vorher sehr erfolgreich Dexametason (ca. 1 Jahr PSA unten gehalten) eingenommen habe, weiß ich noch nicht genau, ob ich dies jetzt sofort einsetzte. Ich werde wohl zunächst einmal meinen NADIR abwarten. 

Interessant ist, dass mein DHT-Wert bei 40 ng/l. Der Testosteron-Wert ist < 0,03 ng/ml. Intertumoralen Synthese?


Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo.

mein PSA fällt weiter und ist jetzt bei 1,98 angekommen. 

Leider habe ich plötzlich sehr hohe Zuckerwerte bekommen - teilweise über 600. Da ich sofort die Cortison-Dosen, die pauschal zu Zytiga gegeben werden im Verdacht habe, habe ich das Cortison sofort ausgeschlichen. Jetzt reichen mir 3x Insolin 2Einheiten (gespritzt). 
Hat auch schon jemand negative Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gehabt?

Ich werde Sonntag Abend wieder mit Cortison starten, da ich wohl leider immer etwas dazugeben muss. Ich habe mich für Hydrocortison entschieden, da es wohl viel schwächer wirkt. Dosis: 2x10 mg am Tag.

Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Heribert

Hydrokortison greift sofort in den Cortisolspiegel ein und damit in die Verfügbarkeit des Insulin. Das Problem solltest Du Deinem Diabetologen vortragen, bevor Du aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus handelst.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Heribert,

bitte entschuldige die späte Antwort - klar habe ich alles mit meinem Onkologen und Internisten abgestimmt. Ich habe den Zuckerspiegel jetzt gut im Griff und der PSA fällt weiter. 

Interessant wäre es jedoch auch noch auszuprobieren, ob nicht das Dexametason mit einer Dosis von 0,25 bis 0,5 mg pro Tag - auch bezogen auf eine Reduktion der Glukokortikoid-Aktivität besser wäre. Hierbei möchte ich gerne auf die Ausführung von Andi (After Abiraterone Fails ... (Part II) hinweisen.

Herzliche Grüße
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Montagstier

Hallo zusammen,

der Thread ist ja nun schon etwas älter, aber ich probiere es trotzdem: gibt es aktuell jemanden, der Zytiga noch nimmt oder in Kürze beginnt es zu nehmen?

Beste Grüße

----------


## Hans-J.

@Montagstier, du hast doch sicherlich auch einen Namen, der sich für eine Anrede anbieten würde.

Trotzdem teile ich dir mit, dass ich nach 2,5 Jahren Zytiga abgesetzt habe. Keine Wirkung mehr und NW recht ordentlich. 
Bei mir waren die vielfach so geringen NW nicht, sondern vielfach, kumuliert sich im Laufe der Zeit und erhöht das Risiko von Schäden an den Organen.

Das beste PSA Doping fand im ersten Jahr statt.

Der nachweisliche Progress unter Therapie ist gesichert nachweisbar mit 3 PSMA/PET/CT's im Zeitablauf.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal-Montagstier ?




> 03.02.20--PSA--11,3--ng/ml---Testo--0,91--ng/ml
> 
> Donnerstag 6.2.20 Beginn Zytiga
> 
> Donnerstag 27.02.20 -Lutrate-3-Monats--Depot
> 
> Donnerstag 5.03.20 Kontrolle-PSA--Testo
> 
> 05.03.20--PSA--0,68--ng/ml--Testo--0,44-ng/ml
> ...


ich nehme das seit 6.2.20 und es wirkt gut wie man sehen kann.
es hat meinen Testosteronwert auf 0,2 ng/ml heruntergebracht und natürlich den PK Zellen die Nahrung genommen.
der Urologe hatte eigentlich vorgeschlagen vor Zytiga eine Chemo zu machen,die eigentlich auch gut vertragen wird.
ich wollte aber Zytiga machen weil dadurch das Testo ganz nach unten gebracht wird,was ja das Problem bei mir war.
die Testosteron Absenkung auf unter 0,2 ng/ml ist unter normaler ADT bei mir nicht gelungen.
mal schauen wie lange es wirkt. was man so lesen kann ist daß es bei einigen Anwendern nur kurz,bei anderen gar nicht und bei manchen sogar mehrere Jahre.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Montagstier

Danke für eure Antworten bis jetzt! Meinen Namen habe ich mal in der Signatur eingefügt.

----------

